# How Out-Of-Shape Were You When You Started Cycling?



## SolitaryRider

The thought: As I anticipated getting my first bicycle in several decades at age 49, I figured I'd start out slowly...like making an 11-mile circuit on the local country roads around my home, here in the rolling hills of Kentucky.

The reality: Riding the first time from my front gate to my rear fence (about 1200') with a good deal of it being a good up-hill grade, I had to stop after about 200' and was huffing and puffing like crazy. Had to stop 2 more times before I made it the entire 1200'. When I came in the house, I was huffing and puffing for an hour!

Fast-forward about 2 weeks of doing that routine....I still have to make two stops...but don't huff and puff nearly as bad, and am breathing normally when I get in the house.

My goal is to be able to do that ride without stopping to rest...then I will venture to ride a little on the street (Like the 3/10ths of a mile to the church just down the road). Maybe by spring I'll be able to do the 11 mile circuit?

I am pathetic! Wow! I wanted a bike largely so that I'd get some much needed aerobic exercise....I'd say I should have gotten it a few years ago. Was anyone else this pathetic? (Granted, if I were still in relatively flat Long Island and NYC, I'd probably be able to ride at least a few miles....)


----------



## TWB8s

It comes down to common sense. Don't jump the gun, listen to your body and keep it fun.

To answer the original question, I was 110lbs and 13 when I started racing. For me the question should be "what's your weight when you start riding in the spring?" I'm 46 now so I put on weight between the end of cyclocross season in November and the start of road/MTB season in May. The last few seasons my 5' 11" frame is at 200 but I drop to 185 pretty fast if I get 200 mile weeks. This spring should be interesting since I broke my leg in September. I haven't weighed myself yet but I'll guess I'm about 210 right now. With 5 hour trainer sessions starting Sunday I should get my range of motion back in the leg and drop a few pounds. Will I have fun? Yes, even if it drives my wife batty. Will I go easy? Yes, I have next season as my goal, not this season.

One ride at a time.


----------



## ant209

Sept 2011, I was at 285lbs and did my first 5k run event in 34/min. That itself was an accomplishment for me. Same month I bought my first road bike ever as an alternative exercise, done about 11/mile routes and I was so tired and breathing hard from biking. Fast forward to now im at 240lb, doing 5 mile runs about 10:20/min pace and trainning to do my first half marathon in March. My bike rides is now a mininum of a 26/mile route with 1 stop and my current long rides are 40/miles with 2 stops, on my days off work. 

Just gotta build up the endurance, takes time


----------



## kbwh

I had to start doing something at 28. I was having ichial pains and the doc said I needed to do something that would do my back good: Swimming or cycling. 
I vividly remember the first ride on that blue Daccordi where I managed over 50 km/h on a decline. I must have ridden 17 km that day. I was hooked and slow. I rode my back problems away. Quit smoking too.


----------



## MySpokeIsABroke

*I am Spokeisabroke, and I am a ...........*

I was minimum 40 lbs overweight and sesile, but 55yo. No good exercise since I quit whitewater kayaking back in the last century. Like the OP, the first rides have been brutal. And like the OP it's all gentle and worse hills here. No flat ground. 5 miles after work when there is time, and trying to keep hitting the 11 mile ride around the lake on a bike path on the weekends. That ride kicks my Ahs but it feels so good. :thumbsup:

Solitary, how is that bike holding up ? Any adjustments, upgrades or repairs yet ?


----------



## brucew

At age 49, I rode my shiny new hybrid home from the LBS. I had to stop and rest halfway. I've since measured, and it's 0.67 miles or a smidge more than a kilometer. Dead flat too. So a dead flat half-km or a third of a mile and I had to stop and rest.

It was a month before I could ride the two miles to work without praying for a red light. At five months I rode my first 50-miler, essentially by stringing together five 10-mile rides.


----------



## Stephan

Got back into cycling this January. I rode my old mountain bike about 5 kms before I had to stop. Spit out a whole bunch of spit and what I thought was a lung. Noticed within a week though I was breathing better and riding a little farther each day. Middle of January bought a hybrid with the express purpose of commuting back and forth to work, 23 kms each way. By the middle of April I was commuting 3 days a week and riding on the weekends. Started a search for a road bike in September and bought a CAAD 8. Now riding on the trainer 3 days a weekend and outdoor weekend rides if possible. Trainer rides are 30-35kms and weekend rides 45-55 kms each.

39 years old 6'1" and 165lbs. Started at 175lbs. I was already in pretty good shaped because I was walking 5 kms 5 days a week.

Stephan


----------



## SolitaryRider

Well....I see I'm not alone! 

I _thought_ I was in at least reasonable shape, as I've been a walker all of my life; but walking hasn't helped take the extra 20 lbs. or so that I've accumulated lately, off.

I've been doing my 0.57 mile little ride on my property every night though, and I am seeing progress. My breathing has improved 1000% already, and I think if it were not for my upper legs getting fatigued on the up-hill parts, I'd be able to do my little route without stopping. I'm also increasing my distance a little...did a full mile yesterday.

May try hitting the road soon.... I'm dreading the long up-hill grades- but at least it might seem a little easier on asphalt than on the grass on which I've been riding.....

Sheesh! when I think of the mileage I used to put on bikes when I was a kid, without even thinking about it.....

Thanks for your stories, guys.....it gives me hope that I can do this, no matter how pathetic I may be now. I may be doing that 11 mile circuit before I know it (What is it with 11 miles? Seems to be a popular distance!)

There was an article in this months free electric-company magazine about a guy not too far from here who weighed over 400 lbs and started cycling.....and within a year and a half was down to what I currently weigh- 220 lbs. (two-hundred twenty local bicycle shops?) and is now an avid cyclist- if he can do that....my job should be easy! (Talk about a coincidence, that they should run such an article the very week that I bought my bike!)

One day I'm just going to set out on that 11 mile course and do it...even if I have to stop 80 times and it takes me four hours! (At least my seat is comfortable.... First couple'a times I rode, it felt like it was gonna hurt...but I just now realized that I've been riding for 2 weeks now...and no pain in the butt!! I think it's gonna be good!)


----------



## Nickk

i't's going to be a lot easier on pavement, grass can be tough, even hard packed dirt is much easier.


----------



## Smoke2

I started up this past June when I got my MTB fixed after a good 20+ years..LOL I still had H2Oin the water bottle. First ride was 3 miles..I feel for you with the lungs. I kept on the same 3 mile route ( good varied terrain with 1 good long hill) I would watch where I would get tired or where I would have to downshift..It wasn't long I was up to 10 miles. July and August I had 230+ miles each month.

My goal for September was a 300 mile month but I ended up with pnemonia so that didn't happen.

My longest ride was 30 miles with a bunch of 15 and 20 milers.

I did buy a CAAD 10 as well. Luvin' both my bikes. was out this morning for a 20 miler in 40 degrees.


----------



## tonydanza101

Only been riding seriously for around 3 months and I can already do 30 mile rides as long as their is no hills, and I can also tackle all the hills in my city now which I could never do when I was young and would ride every few months or so. It also helped my running, I can run 2 miles non stop which is something I haven't done in years, and this is without running much, I just decided to go for a run one day and was shocked at my results.


----------



## Hooben

It takes time to get used to riding and the cardio needed to maintain speed. 
Hang in there and make sure to keep track of your rides, distances and times. 
We were all in the same boat at one time or another.


----------



## IamSimplyRed

I started on a hybrid bike in June and could not do 6 miles w/o stopping every 10 min to breathe. 5 moths later and a new road bike, I have lost 55lbs and bike 60-100 miles a week. Can't stop....I really enjoy biking. this is the first sport I have ever been able to do


----------



## mpre53

I hadn't done any real riding since I packed up my old Motobecane touring bike when I went away to law school in the fall of 1981.

Fast forward to February, 2010. I'm 56 years old, 6'2" tall, 235 lbs, most of it gut. Nurse comes in with the lab results. Congratulations, you're a diabetic. I started walking 2-3 miles a day. I had a fairly decent hybrid that I rode casually, and started riding that casually once better weather came along. The walking had gotten me into good enough shape to make 14-15 miles not too uncomfortable. By the spring of 2011, walking just wasn't giving me too much of a benefit. I had progressed beyond it. I ran seriously, as well as biked, when I was in college--I have two marathons under 3 hours to my credit. But running now isn't in the cards. My knees probably wouldn't hold up. I started doing more biking, and then made it an everyday thing since June. Our money situation is tighter than tight right now, so a new bike wasn't something on the horizon. Finally, I was able to get an opened ended "loan" of an old Schwinn LeTour. Even an old heavy steel framed road bike, with downtube shifters, was a big step up over the hybrid. The miles started getting easier. Graduated from the bike paths to the roads. Yesterday, completed a metric century. 100 km/62 mi. And felt fine the whole way. Half of it into the teeth of a pretty stiff wind, over rolling hills.


----------



## SolitaryRider

WoW! This is all very encouraging guys! 

IamSimplyRed, you lost 55 lbs. in 5 months? I've been trying to lose 20 lbs. for the last three years....eat like a bird, and am just barely managing not to gain more! That is great.(And I'm into natural foods- for more than half my life- and practically a vegan!)

That's it though- I don't really like any sports (not even as a spectator)- cycling is the only thing that would give me a good work-out, and yet that offers enough "reward" to keep me doing it regularly (I like anything with wheels). And just the little I've started doing alrady, makes me feel good after the short rides- even if I puff a little.....I feel good, and I can see improvement in the short-term, and there are few pursuits that offer good exercise and yet offer those traits as well, which are enough for someone like myself who has become lazy, to overcome their inertia. 

It's kind of daunting to hear of others on here regularly riding 50 or 60 miles, like it's nothing....when I can barely ride 1/2 a mile.....but to see that others have started from the point where I am, and progressed rapidly, leads me to believe that I can do it too- as I definitely believe in and practice 
TWB8s's rule #5 (Velominati) [But I ain't shving my legs!! Nor my face!]


----------



## Digger51

It was about a year and a half ago. I weighed about 260 lbs and a 5 mile ride was a long one. I kept at it and 5 mile became 8 and 8 mile became 10 until I could ride for an hour. My first big ride was the Long Beach Marathon bike tour. I did 26.2 miles and was quite proud of my self.

Today I weigh about 200 lbs. I did a 50 mile ride last weekend a this weekend I am doing a 20 mile ride three days in a row. I am not ready for a century yet, but I will be.


----------



## minutemaidman

SolitaryRider said:


> It's kind of daunting to hear of others on here regularly riding 50 or 60 miles, like it's nothing....when I can barely ride 1/2 a mile.....but to see that others have started from the point where I am, and progressed rapidly, leads me to believe that I can do it too


Keep pedaling. I got out of the hospital two years ago right before Thanksgiving and had to stop and rest going up the 3 stairs from the garage to the kitchen and I got a cramp in my leg bicep. I was riding some before that but got serious after that. I had lost 35 lbs in the hospital and am now back up to 175 wishing I could have kept it a 155-160. I think you might enjoy reading a post in my blog entitled Humble and Ready. It has been a great ride reaching goals that I have set for myself on the bike. Keep at it you are doing great.


----------



## Guest

When I started cycle-comuting, I was the fittest I'd ever been in my life. I was a distance runner at the collegiate level, though stopped after my second year. If those BMI charts are to believed, I was actually _underweight_ at the time. I didn't see cycling as anything more than a way to save money/time compared to paying for parking or dealing with buses.

As I started working more hours and dealing with more life responsibilites, I found myself getting basically sedentary except for short cycle-commuting trips, which weren't really long enough to give me any aerobic benefit. When I did exercise (highly irregularly) I'd usually get overzealous and do something dumb like hammer a 10 mile run with no buildup then thrash my muscles so I had to limp down stairs for a week. I gained ten pounds putting me somewhere near the low end of the "healthy" weight bracket (even though my overall fitness and energy level were about the worst they'd ever been in my life) 

My older brother recommended I stay physically active past college as I only have a few more years of "get away" with never gaining any weight despite being inactive and eating poorly. He recently purchased a fixie to ride around by the beach trails and help lose weight/get in better shape, himself. 

So I figure my aim with cycling is to stay active so that I can avoid getting overweight in the first place, rather than falling out of shape and having to lose weight later.


----------



## NukeDOC

im 35. after leaving the military 7 years ago, i just didnt have the kind of physical training that i used to (since it was mandated). i ran for a while. but my knees were weak from my 8 years in the military. plus, i almost instantly gained 25lbs after i got out. started working out again at the gym a few years back and lost about 20 of those lbs. but gained them right back again with a new relationship. fast forward to september 2011. im 175lbs. knew i didnt want to run anymore. tried out my friend's road bike. went shopping around. last place on my list of shops was where i found a great deal on a mediocre flat bar road bike. but it was just right for me to see if this was something that i wanted to start taking seriously.

my 3 mile commute to work took about 15 minutes. first day i was pretty exhausted when i got there but felt great that i got some good PT in before work like i used to. what i didnt realize was that the ride back was all uphill. took me 40 min. for THREE MILES. hahaha.

fast forward to today. november 2011. i can get to work in under 9 minutes. i can get home in 16min flat. a lot of it was from reading entries here and watching tips on youtube and on the sheldon brown site. but on top of that my legs are much stronger now than they used to be. and learning how to shift through the gears that im given made me much more efficient.

however... im still at about 173lbs now. and i dont count weight loss unless it exceeds 5lbs on average, due to my ability to eat that much haha. but i do feel much better inside, have much more energy, and just feel stronger. if i were at the gym, i would have dropped a good 10lbs by now for sure. but i wouldnt be having half as much fun doing it.

the entry level bike is going to my brother now who has expressed some interest in riding. i am now on my way to getting my first "real" road bike. a felt z85. cant wait for black friday to come around! 

its midnight right now. i swear if it wasnt cold and raining, id be out there riding my last few miles out of my fuji before she goes away. haha. longer rides more often will be coming with the new bike as well. im expecting to be back down to 165 by the end of the year.


----------



## kykr13

SolitaryRider said:


> I am pathetic!


Most definitely NOT! Pathetic would be giving up...

Congrats, keep at it and before long you'll be surprised how far you'll be riding. :thumbsup:

I was 60lbs heavier and a smoker a few years ago. Decided that wasn't the best way to live and started walking as much as I could (mid-winter in northern IL) and got the old bike out when the snow and ice melted. A very short ride around the block with no hills was enough for me, but by the end of that summer I was riding 20-30 miles. Really, it's the time spent on the bike that'll help you more than specifically the miles - but they're fun to watch as they increase on your rides.


----------



## Galun

I started in September this year at 178lbs. Started with a paleo diet that took my weight down to 166 in late october, and that's when I started my bike commute. First week was basically torture as my butt get used to the saddle. I am now at the end of my third week, and last week I did about 100 miles. Weight is down to 159lbs, and I am noticeably stronger in basically everything I do. I have not felt this good since college. It will take some time to get a body that had been in neglect for 12 years back into shape, but the progress so far had been nothing short of amazing.


----------



## rkj__

I started young. My first race was when I was 14. I had decent fitness from playing hockey all winter. 

I'm only 23 now, and have not yet let myself go.


----------



## SolitaryRider

Hey, guys,

I won't respond to you all individually, but ALL of these stories are great and inspiring! (And MinuteMaidMan, great blog! You're a very good writer.)

Back when I lived on Long Island and in NYC, I used to really walk a LOT. Since moving to KY 10 years ago, I walk much less, but I thought that the stuff I do around the farm would keep me in shape....but I guess not, since I tend to work smart instead of hard 

The good news is....that I WANT to ride! I look forward to my [very]little rides every day....and I'm dying to get out on the road, and will likely give it a try this week.

I could never stand exercise for exercise's sake. In order for me to exercise, I have to get something pleasurable out of it and enjoy what I'm doing, and cycling is one of the few activities, IMO, that offers both good exercise as well as enjoyment. I'm not a runner; and while do have a pool, I get bored swimming laps, and end up just flopping around in the water and not really getting any exercise, despite the fact that I'm in the pool virtually every from May through early October. 

I know the bicycling will be easier after I lose just a few pounds. It's funny the difference just 10 lbs. can make. At times when I had temporarily dropped 10 lbs. and was down to 210, everything was so much easier- I felt fit and spry, and had more energy and could walk up hills effortlessly.....but when I'd get the extra 10 lbs. back, it would slow me down and zap my energy. I really don't know how truly obese people do it! I'm seeing prgress already (as little as it may be) on the bike, as far as stamina and breathing and all...and I know that as soon as I drop a few pounds, I should see a significant increase.

Like I said earlier, one day I'm just going to head out on that 11 mile course, and just DO IT!


----------



## tottenham21

Hi everyone I'm 39 about to turn 40 next week, 5'11" 235 pounds, I just started cycling after many years of not doing sod all, in just two weeks I have lost 5 lbs and that's only riding on weekends as my job as a truck driver keeps me away from home for a week at a time, I have started to eat better meals and ride 15-20 miles each day on sat and sun, I feel very positive about this whole new experience and i know that it will take time but eventually I will end up in better shape that when I started, I'm doing this for me and as well as for my little 16 months old son as I would like to be fit and be a good roll model for him growing up....


----------



## SolitaryRider

rkj__ said:


> I'm only 23 now, and have not yet let myself go.


THAT is IT! You hit the nail on the head. 

It is so easy to let yourself go. You think it will "never happen to me", but it does if you're not diligent.

I'v e always been in better shape than most of the people I know....but I guess that isn't saying much, since they're all sedentary lard-asses.

Just these last few years that I haven't been walking much, took their toll on me. And the thing is, as you get older, it takes more effort to keep yourself up; it's harder to lose or maintain weight; and the littlest things that wouldn't have had any negative effect on you before, will now be extremely detrimental.

My point is: Avoid ever letting yourself go! We all probably say "I'll never let myself go", but when you get older, the fact that you're busy concentrating on other things (Like toys that you couldn't afford when you were younger) coupled with the fact that the negative effects of anything detrimental increase exponentially with the years, tends to let the neglect creep up on you without even realizing it, until one day you're huffing and puffing from doing a simple activity that never bothered you before, and wondering why. 

Plus there's denial. I mean, I've been eating a very healthy diet since I was 23 (1985)- I was even a strict vegetarian for 15 years. I was always in decent shape, and never really had to do anything special to maintain that shape. I thought it was cool, when 9 years ago, at 40, I raced my niece's 10 year-old kid up a big steep hill...and beat him, and wasn't even breathing hard, while the kid was huffing and puffing like an old geezer....

Stuff like that makes ya say "I'm in great shape". And then seeing that I've always been healthy (Haven't been to a doctor since 1978) while half the people around me have high blood pressure and clogged arteries and various ailments, just let me settle into a comfort zone where I figured I was fit and healthy...not realizing that as the years tick by, it takes more effort to maintain fitness, and that you have to really try, whereas before, just having good habits and diet was enough.

Before, I just stayed in shape without doing anything special or really trying- and the fact that I was in shape (as opposed to being weak and fat and sickly) made me just think that that was the way it'd always be- I figgered[sic] "I must be doing it right, so I'll just keep doing what I'm doing and be fine".

Then next thing you know, you're 10 or 20 lbs. overweight, and you think "That's not so bad, I just need to lose 10 lbs. piece of cake!" -and so the deterioration begins.....

My point being: If you can avoid ever letting yourself go....you will be far ahead. The trouble is: It's often hard to realize that you may be letting yourself go...until your halfway gone.

If you keep at something like bicycling, you stand a much better chance of not ever letting yourself go. When I think of the mileage I used to put on a single speed bike when I was a kid...or on a ten-speed when I was a teen, without even giving it a thought- if I had kept cycling all these years, I could only imagine the condition I'd be in now.


----------



## SolitaryRider

tottenham21 said:


> Hi everyone I'm 39 about to turn 40 next week, 5'11" 235 pounds, I just started cycling after many years of not doing sod all, in just two weeks I have lost 5 lbs and that's only riding on weekends as my job as a truck driver keeps me away from home for a week at a time, I have started to eat better meals and ride 15-20 miles each day on sat and sun, I feel very positive about this whole new experience and i know that it will take time but eventually I will end up in better shape that when I started, I'm doing this for me and as well as for my little 16 months old son as I would like to be fit and be a good roll model for him growing up....


Sounds like you're doing great! 

I'm noticing one common thread in most of these posts here as well as my own experience, and that is: One seems to experience fast and readily observable gains with bicycling- which is great, because seeing results gives us confidence and makes us want to do more, and those results make us able to do more. 

I think bicycling is pretty unique, that way. There are few other activities that offer such quick results AND which are enjoyable to participate in. I have a feeling that buying a bicycle will turn out to be one of the best things I ever did!


----------



## MySpokeIsABroke

*Our Kind*

There was a very inspirational post on here .. .. it has faded to the back pages. Not sure exactly which section.... I guy wrote that his spine was nicked during surgery and he became wheelchair bound and was told he would never walk again. After quite some time wheeling about, gaining weight, he felt a tingle one day. He started flexing and soon enough he got out of the chair. He started riding and lost a lot of weight. His weight was way up there. Anyway, he got a collective yawn from Board here. I wish I could find that post or he would see this and get back to us. 

Sol, if it's Ok with you as the OP, myself and maybe some others can use this as a sort of old beefy dude self help thread type thing :thumbsup: We can check in and share horror or success stories.


----------



## MySpokeIsABroke

*Found it October 2009*

Post #60

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/motobecane-mercier/hoping-right-place-ask-about-windsor-knight-126180-3.html#post2447211

This guy kicked major Ass. :thumbsup:



> Hey guys, new member here:
> 
> I wanted to share my experience(s) with body pain during riding. I am 53 years old and just recently had back surgery. However, the surgeon mucked things up when he nicked my spinal cord with his scalpel. As a result, I developed what's called "Adhesive Arachnoiditis." What this is, is scarring along the arachnoid lining covering the spinal cord. Believe me, it's a terrible thing to have to happen, and is permanently disabling. As a result, I lost all control of my legs, and was confined to a wheelchair. The doc said to get used to it, that I would most likely never walk again.
> 
> Well, about 16 months later, I started feeling weird twitches in my legs. Then both legs began to cramp at the same time so bad, I thought I was going to die. This lasted for several months, after which, it began to ease up. No one was more surprised than I was when, one day, I tried to stand up. It took me a couple of weeks, but one day, there I stood on my own two feet. It took me another six months or so, to re-teach myself and my legs how to walk again. But I got my ass out of that wheelchair!
> 
> To me, I was gifted a huge second chance in life, and took the bulls by both horns. I actually started riding bike! I started around the block (I live in the country near a lake where "the block" is actually one mile around.) I stayed at it until I could go three times around. Then five times. Then ten times, and finally, 18 miles around the entire lake! But this seemed to be my limit because of, not back pain as you might suspect, but neck, shoulder, and tailbone pain. My hands would even go numb.
> 
> At this time I was riding (and still am) an older 12-speed Fuji Del Rey. The bike is nice and light, coming in on my doctor-style scale at just 22 lbs., but forces you into what I would call a cramped tuck position. My limit wound up being 25 miles before the pain forced me to stop. As it is, I live in very hilly country that is ALWAYS windy. Some days, it's a real battle just to make it back home.
> 
> Anyway, I took the bike to a Trek dealer, and explained to him my problems. It was learned that all I needed was a $35.00 low angle riser that brought the ram horn style bars up just a bit, and a bit closer. My new seat has a wedge look at the rear in order to create more "room" for my junk. Anyway, to make a long story short, these two items solved all my problems, and have now worked up to 50 miles runs. I would go further, but there's no fix for being out of shape; except for to push it to the limit every time I go out.
> 
> For what it's worth, there it is. Thanks for hearing me out.


----------



## SolitaryRider

MySpokeIsABroke said:


> Sol, if it's Ok with you as the OP, myself and maybe some others can use this as a sort of old beefy dude self help thread type thing :thumbsup: We can check in and share horror or success stories.


That would be absolutely, positively FINE with me!! I couldn't imagine a scenario that would be better.

Thanks for looking for and posting that guy's story! I have to run, but will get back and read it in a few hours.

I'm both surprised and pleased that this thread has received so many great replies and so quickly I'm pretty tenacious by nature...but I am even more encouraged by all I have read here thus far- and it is a big help. 

Thank you, everyone.

Oh...and just for the record: I'm currently 49 years old. 5'10" (I used to be 6'!!! Wha' hoppin'?!) and weigh 220. I'd like to get down to 195...I'd even be happy with 200. Let's see how long it takes! (The wind is blowing about 40MPH today..but I still may hit the road later and do my first round trip to the church about 3/10ths of a mile down the road)- with mild hills.


----------



## fortisi876

I just started cycling about 5 weeks ago, unfortunately due to work, family, weather and now the amount of daylight I'm struggling having consistent workouts. I just got back from my 5th ride, as much as I'd like to say I'm in decent shape I don't think I'm where I want to be at this stage in my life...lol. I've done P90X a few times so I think I'm in ok shape but my wind is horrific, no, I don't even smoke. 

Even though it's only been my 5th ride (3wks since my last), I managed to squeeze out 16miles today on 9W, my first time on that route. But I'll be damned if my HR monitor wasn't giving me alerts at the upper end every other mile. Is this normal or a bad thing and where can I read more about it??? Looking at my graph, I was hovering in between 145-160 for pretty much the entire ride.


My first 4 rides were mostly flat roads, twice I managed to hit a decent size hill (cat5) on two different rides but this last route (9W) was a little tougher, for me, cuz it has somewhat rolling hills the entire time. I must say it was pretty darn cool seeing all those cyclists out there today, I think I'm definitely catching the bug.


----------



## fightcity

I was in crazy good shape cardio wise thanks to boxing and cross country. I got the bike at around the some time I started power lifting so I'm a lot stronger now but I probably can't run for days and days like I used to. I use the bike just for fun and just enough so I can keep most my cardio without killing my muscle mass.


----------



## SolitaryRider

Frank, 16 miles sounds darn good to me! Ya have to fix that heart monitor though.....a piece of electrical tape over the read-out should do the trick! 

You're not talking about 9W in Jersey, are ya?

Well, I'm coming along. I made it almost all the way from my gate to the back fence- about 1000' of the 1200', without stopping!! I wasn't even winded that bad this time- it was my legs that made me stop (Darn hill!) Did my little grassy, hilly 0.57 mile course in record time! I'm hitting the road tomorrow or Tuesday! 

I typically make spaghetti (whole wheat, of course) and sauce on Sundays (Yeah, I'm Eye-talian)....but I feel full after that "big wsork-out" so I think I'll eat lighter tonight, and save the pasta for another day. (Yet another benefit- excercise=appetite supressant!)

FightCity, I was thinking of getting a....[whadduya call them big 100 lb. punching bags?] this year....as that would be another good exercise for me......but I keep thinking I wouldn't spend much time doing it or sticking to it. Might give it a try though.... For a guy who's never been into sports...I'll have this place looking like a gym before long! (Maybe I'll get me some cheerleaders first....and skip the rest of the stuff!)


----------



## Smoke2

Solitary Rider..If your having trouble with that 10-20 lbs along with "get on your bike and keep riding" Take a look at the 17 day diet book. It says diet but it's more of a detox and then way of life. If you already are eating natural and kinda vegan you will find it pretty easy to follow. I've struggled with weight up and down for years and when I stick to this one, it really does work and it's healthy...no pills or fancy starvation diet techniques.

I agree the stories on this post are all very inspiring..I did 20 miles yesterday and 25 today in 2 hrs...I could have done it faster if I would have been pushing to do that..I was more out on a chilly sunday ride.

Hit the pavement you'll probably be amazed at how far you can go!


----------



## josephr

awesome stories guys -- keep up the hard work!!! really good to read these and help me keep on the path of enlightenment!

I rode a lot in college, but after, four jobs, a second tour of college, two wives, three houeses, three kids, I found myself at 39 years of age, watching tv most nights while having a 2-3 bourbons, I'd mow the grass on Saturday and would be exhausted through Sunday. Doctor gave me a physical and the honest truth was that 5'11,220lbs, and my triglycerides number was out the roof, and I was well on my way to a heart attack by 40. I started on the gerbil machines at the Y and could barely manage 20 minutes on the treadmill and 20 minutes on the cross-trainer. After several months, I added in some weight training --- benching 65lbs (3 sets of 8) was a heavy workout day! I got a cheap-o mtn bike off of craigslist and added that in too --- 5 miles at the state park was 'good' for me then.

Last fall I dusted off my road bike that I've always meant to ride again and really struggled with a 10 mile ride....

That was last year---- now about two years into it , my week looks like this -
Monday night - Workout at the Y -- now benching 115lbs (I do other lifting as well) and spend 45 minutes on the crosstrainer. 
Thursday night - same
Saturday - a 30 mile road ride (couple of nice climbs)
Sunday -- 23 mile mtn bike loop at the state park (the fun stuff!!!)

I'm down to 205lbs --- but that 205 is more muscle than what used to be there, so even though I've lost 13 lbs, its a much healthier/stronger 205lbs. 
I've really ramped up my road biking and thats been a huge advantage everywhere else. My wife gets a little pissed b/c I spend two nights at the Y and cycling on the weekends. But she can get over it as I've told her a hundred times, I'm not going back!!!

Goals are by next spring-
195lbs
A new road route for Saturday to include a beast of a climb and total 40 miles.
Complete the mtn bike loop (23 miles) in under 2.5 hours. (takes me about 2 hours, 45 minutes now).
Compete in my first mtn bike race!

Good luck to all of you out there and again, keep up the good work!!!


----------



## PJ352

fortisi876 said:


> ... I'll be damned if my HR monitor wasn't giving me alerts at the upper end every other mile. Is this normal or a bad thing and where can I read more about it??? Looking at my graph, I was hovering in between 145-160 for pretty much the entire ride.


Without having knowledge of your HRM or more about you, no one can offer specifics, but most HRM's have the ability to set high/ low thresholds (or zones) and if you go above/ below them an alarm sounds and/ or a graphic (arrow?) is displayed. 

Is this 'normal' or 'bad' depends on a variety of factors, like the zone you want to be in (or should be in), your age, fitness, goals (among others).

For almost every document/ article/ book on the topic, there's a contradictory calculation for determining your maximum heart rate, but IMO/E a more realistic gauge of improved fitness would be recovery rate - the quicker your heart rate returns to your 'normal' range after a high intensity effort. 

If you do an internet search on *heart rate zones*, you'll get some hits - most of which describe the 5 training zones, which (along with calculating your max HR) are the basics. From there, you can determine which zone(s) will yield the desired benefits or results.


----------



## fortisi876

SolitaryRider said:


> You're not talking about 9W in Jersey, are ya?


 Yes I am. :thumbsup:





PJ352 said:


> Without having knowledge of your HRM or more about you, no one can offer specifics, but most HRM's have the ability to set high/ low thresholds (or zones) and if you go above/ below them an alarm sounds and/ or a graphic (arrow?) is displayed.
> 
> Is this 'normal' or 'bad' depends on a variety of factors, like the zone you want to be in (or should be in), your age, fitness, goals (among others).
> 
> For almost every document/ article/ book on the topic, there's a contradictory calculation for determining your maximum heart rate, but IMO/E a more realistic gauge of improved fitness would be recovery rate - the quicker your heart rate returns to your 'normal' range after a high intensity effort.
> 
> If you do an internet search on *heart rate zones*, you'll get some hits - most of which describe the 5 training zones, which (along with calculating your max HR) are the basics. From there, you can determine which zone(s) will yield the desired benefits or results.


PJ- Thanks for your reply, I wasn't as clear in my post cuz I was actually thinking of finding a HR specific thread or starting my own but since we're here. 

My stats:
44yo
6'@205#

According to MayoClinic HR Calculator, my zone should be 123-150. IIRC, 176 is Max. I'm using the Edge 800 w/ their HRM and have the alerts set as follows: low = 123 and high = 158 (zone4).


I guess my question is, is it normal to be bouncing off the upper end of your zone or going slightly over during your ride? I tend to back off immediately when I see it hitting 160+......I'm thinking it's probably normal until I get in better shape???

I don't need to blow my heart up trying too hard too soon but yet want to be sure I'm getting a good workout too. Any feedback on the subject would be appreciated.


----------



## PJ352

fortisi876 said:


> PJ- Thanks for your reply, I wasn't as clear in my post cuz I was actually thinking of finding a HR specific thread or starting my own but since we're here.
> 
> My stats:
> 44yo
> 6'@205#
> 
> According to MayoClinic HR Calculator, my zone should be 123-150. IIRC, 176 is Max. I'm using the Edge 800 w/ their HRM and have the alerts set as follows: low = 123 and high = 158 (zone4).
> 
> 
> I guess my question is, is it normal to be bouncing off the upper end of your zone or going slightly over during your ride? I tend to back off immediately when I see it hitting 160+......I'm thinking it's probably normal until I get in better shape???
> 
> I don't need to blow my heart up trying too hard too soon but yet want to be sure I'm getting a good workout too. Any feedback on the subject would be appreciated.


Taking the Mayo Clinic's stats at face value (meaning that 176 actually is your max HR and 123-150 is your target zone), then yes, it's ok to go beyond the predetermined upper end during your ride. And at times (like a sizable incline) you may find yourself approaching your max, because barring dismounting and walking up the remainder of the climb, there's little choice than to ride at an intensity that'll get you up and over it. 

One thing I'd question is your range, which represents 70-90% of max - a higher intensity than usual, but depending on your goals and fitness level, probably ok. And if you can sustain 90% (again, assuming 176 is your actual max) you're in pretty good overall condition.

Just as a FYI, I find that staying in a zone is easier on a resistance trainer than out on the road, for the aforementioned reasons. On a trainer, I can use the variable resistance feature to start at a warm up pace, then slowly increase resistance till I hit my training zone. After a predetermined amount of time, I start lowering the resistance until I'm at a cool down stage to finish out the session. 

Here's more info on zones:
Heart Rate Training Zones


----------



## Mikeymikes

Starting to feel myself get out of shape. Need to get myself back into the fit shape though.


----------



## SolitaryRider

fortisi876 said:


> Yes I am. :thumbsup:


Ouch! That sounds like a very dangerous pursuit!


Darn! I wanted to watch Breaking Away tonight for inspiration. I forgot. :cryin:


----------



## ZoSoSwiM

I was a month or so out of my last swim season at college my senior year when I got into mountain biking. I wanted another sport to keep active. I started out on the local trails.. Was immediately hooked but damn did I hurt myself. I was fine when fresh but as soon as I got tired I sucked.. (I got tired quickly too). 

Fast forward a few years when I got my first road bike.. First ride was a 12 mile loop. I was pretty slow but managed well enough. Quickly realized that mountain biking was different than the steady riding on the road.. After 2 months of riding on the road I did my first century..


----------



## Nate1975

I'm in good health but pretty overweight & have just started back riding after about a 10 year lay off. So far I've just been riding on my trainer & was pretty weak starting out. Spinning at 90-100 rpms all I could do was about 5 minutes & I was done but after doing that several times a day for a week my legs are starting to get back in shape. Did intervals between low rpms & high rpms for 30 minutes after I got off work last night & felt great.


----------



## TWB8s

rkj__ said:


> I started young. My first race was when I was 14. I had decent fitness from playing hockey all winter.
> 
> I'm only 23 now, and have not yet let myself go.


GIve it time.

I didn't start putting significant weight until I went to grad school, got married and started a family.

But then some things are more important than others.


----------



## BostonG

Wow! Is this post real? A newb who didn’t hop on the bike and go an avg of 20mph going uphill for 50miles? 

OP – You are far from pathetic, you are real and that is refreshing. 

I was in OK shape when I had the bright idea of commuting by bike. I had not ridden (other than when I was a kid and a couple of seasons of mtb a few years back) prior to that. It was a very discouraging flat 4 mile commute. 

I literally thought something was wrong with me. Here I was, in decent shape and old women were zooming by. At first I was confused, then my stomach hurt from my disgust with myself. I’d been fooling myself about how fit I was. It would have been easy to give up but I suppose I was too pissed off to do that so I kept it up and learned about how to tolerate disgust and disappointment until it was my friend. I also learned that rare skill - how to congratulate myself for a ride that another would consider less than his warm up. But I didn’t stop.

Nutrition, exercise, and rest. One thing I learned is that I will never get to where I want to be as quickly as I think/thought I should. So patience and understanding is important too. 

Take it slow but keep it up. The motivation to do more should always burn but be proud of yourself for your accomplishments no matter what they may seem like to others, because after all, they are your accomplishments, not theirs.


----------



## rudedog55

June of 2008 i was 262lbs, i built my first bike and had a hard time doing 3-4 i mile laps around my dead flat neighborhood. I could barely run from mailbox to mailbox with out stopping or walking.

I signed up for a charity bike ride that July (12 miles) trained my butt off, upgraded to the 25 miler a few weeks before. Did not quite make it up a hill before i stalled and cramped up in the middle of the hill. Got off and walked my bike the rest of the way, got to the aid station at the top and the lady asked me if i was ok?? I said yeah just cramps, she goes, would you like some gauze or a band aid, i said for cramps?? she goes "no, for the blood running down your leg...." i looked and somehow when i scrambled to not fall the outside of my leg grazed the big ring and sliced me wide open. cleaned up an 2 hours later finished my 25 miles, total time around 3 hours. I have since done the 100 miler in the same charity ride 2 times.

I am down to 210lbs and ready to upgrade to Cat 3 cycling and cross license. And i have done a few triathlons also...15 or so.

Getting started is the hard part, keep at it and don't give up!!!

Great stories everyone!!!


----------



## redsled660

I was 40 punds overwieght when I got divorced 6 years ago. Bought a Mtn bike and a trainer within 6 weeks of moving out..... Lost 20 or so pounds over the first winter indoors.

Fast forward to 2 years ago. The new gf and I both bought new road bikes. The first ride was 29 miles together, complete with 3 long rest stops! We both thought we were going to die!! This year we rode 4 centuries together and had a ball. My motivation come from riding behind her.....


----------



## Mike T.

redsled660 said:


> This year we rode 4 centuries together and had a ball. My motivation come from riding behind her.....


You should form a group ride with a big paceline rotating behind said G/F. It could motivate a LOT of people.


----------



## tystevens

TWB8s said:


> GIve it time.
> 
> I didn't start putting significant weight until I went to grad school, got married and started a family.
> 
> But then some things are more important than others.


Yep, that combo platter right there, plus a knee injury and resultant operation, helped me put on about 50# over 3 years! 5 years later, still haven't managed to get rid of it all...


----------



## SolitaryRider

BostonG said:


> Wow! Is this post real? A newb who didn’t hop on the bike and go an avg of 20mph going uphill for 50miles?
> 
> OP – You are far from pathetic, you are real and that is refreshing.
> 
> I was in OK shape when I had the bright idea of commuting by bike. I had not ridden (other than when I was a kid and a couple of seasons of mtb a few years back) prior to that. It was a very discouraging flat 4 mile commute.
> 
> I literally thought something was wrong with me. Here I was, in decent shape and old women were zooming by. At first I was confused, then my stomach hurt from my disgust with myself. I’d been fooling myself about how fit I was. It would have been easy to give up but I suppose I was too pissed off to do that so I kept it up and learned about how to tolerate disgust and disappointment until it was my friend. I also learned that rare skill - how to congratulate myself for a ride that another would consider less than his warm up. But I didn’t stop.
> 
> Nutrition, exercise, and rest. One thing I learned is that I will never get to where I want to be as quickly as I think/thought I should. So patience and understanding is important too.
> 
> Take it slow but keep it up. The motivation to do more should always burn but be proud of yourself for your accomplishments no matter what they may seem like to others, because after all, they are your accomplishments, not theirs.


Thanks for the encouragement! [All you other guys, too!]

Funny thing is, maybe if I weighed 400 lbs. and farted Doritos incessantly, I wouldn't feel so pathetic....but the fact that I'm pretty healthy and just a little overweight, makes me think that I should be able to do better than I'm doing.

At least I am impoving rapidly though.....

I was going to hit the road today- but just wanted to adjust my deraileurs first [Mail-order bike...just slapped it together when I got it and never really adjusted it properly]...ended up spending the whole afternoon trying to get the front dereaileur to work properly, but never got it- so I'm still limited to the small ring. [The back deraileur I did in 30 seconds....]

But I'm dying to get out there on the road...and I think I'll do O-K once I get started. Just the little riding I've been doing in my pasture has already given me more energy and a general feeling of "feeling better" [If I can say that, seeing as I didn't feel bad before...but yet feel better now].

I just not used to being bad at something! Even initially. Usually, whatever I do,. I start out at the advanced level; I excel! Rediscovering bicycling though, has forced me to accept that this is one endeavor in which I must start out as a rank ameture; as being worse than the 300 lb. homeless guy who transports bags of empty beer cans back to the store for the deposit on an old decrepit bicycle... 

Luckily, I can accept my position, and I know I'll overcome it! I guess I'm just not used to starting at the bottom....but in a way I can even find pleasure in that, as when I do start to thrive at cycling, I will have really accomplished something- and maybe I needed the humbling experience, to prove that I can stick with something, even if I suck at it initially and have to start from the bottom. 

One thing that keeps me going and makes me realize that this is not a pursuit limited to supermen, is that I used to do it when I was 10 !! So there's no reason I can't at 49. I'm not THAT out of shape...I'm healthy...most of the guys whom I know wouldn't even venture to hop onto a bike. 

I'll make it!! 

And hearing all of your experiences really lets me know that I'm not trying to do the impossible- I'm doing something which is very attainable- even to people who are more overweight and in worse health- That it's not that big of a deal, and that I just have to buck-up and do it, and it'll be alright. 

I'm loving this thread! A BIG thank you to everyone who has replied so far!!


----------



## SolitaryRider

Mike T. said:


> You should form a group ride with a big paceline rotating behind said G/F. It could motivate a LOT of people.


That's one group ride that even *I'D* join!!


----------



## ScooterDobs

48 yrs old, 192#, 5'8", apparently by my BMI I should be 6'2"! I got on a road bike after a 14 year break. I started on the level bike paths with my heart rate monitor. I remembered from previous experience that a HR of about 135 was good. Set off at the brisk pace of 10 mph at 135 bpm for a one hour ride. Wiped me out. Got on two days later for the same trip. It's been 4 months of 3 - 5 days per week on level ground and I have moved up to 30 miles on flat ground in just under 2 hours. The first 6 weeks I didn't see much progress in my fitness and then it "took". Keep at it, ride as much as you can while still keeping it fun, and eventually your body will realize you're serious and start to adapt. Right now I am down 7# as a result and the goal is the Seattle to Portland ride next summer, 200 miles in 2 days.


----------



## SolitaryRider

Woo-hoo! Just took 'er out on the road (only being able to stay on the small ring....)- did a whopping 1.1 miles! Only had to rest twice- once coming up the short steep hill...and once coming up my steepish 600' driveway. The longish, daunting-looking hill leaving my house wasn't bad at all..... 

I'm getting there.....


----------



## redsled660

Thanks guys...... I know she would just laugh and ride with the guys! She's a good enough rider now that you are gonna have to work to keep up!


----------



## iTrek

I'm just getting started after 14 years of being away from biking. Weight has shot up to a whopping 251.6 and next week I turn 45, this was all the motivation I needed to walk into my lbs last Tuesday and buy a new bike (my first road bike), a Trek 2.3. In three rides last week, I did a total of around 23 miles. I'm just getting started, but have already seen the scale drop to 248.1.


----------



## Samadhi

Here's a good one .....

I was daignosed with a low-grade, Non-Hodgkins Lymphoma 3 years ago. Before you get all wierd and start feeling sorry for me, while it's most definitely Big C, it's not very aggressive (at this time) and I have yet to need chemo, radiation or other treatment. I feel fine. I'm doing OK. 

One of the down-sides to my cancer (and yes, where I live there is an up-side) is my doctor as upped her game where is comes to my health. For the last three years she's been all over me. Quit smoking. Your cholesterol is too frikkin high, Your blood pressure is almost scary. You need to drop 50 pounds. Blah, Blah, Blah .......

I'm also really outta shape. My cardio-vasular strength is for ****. I'm 5'8" and weigh 240# I haven't done any serious excercise in 20 years.

There was a 42# POS MTB, bought right off the rack at Kmart 10 years ago, down in the garage. Pulled it out, dusted it off, aired up the tires and started riding again about 6 months ago. It's great. I love it. 

With winter coming I've started going back to the gym as I can't ride as often as I'd like.

At 58 loosing weight isn't as easy as it was when I was 28, but it's being shed, slowly but surely. I've dropped about 15 pounds already. I've picked up a notch on my belt. I feel tons better. Life is good and that bike has been the key.


----------



## victorscp

i just started riding and i was able to due about 4 mi at 2 mi intervals not very awesome but we all start somewhere right =)


----------



## DrSpoke

I always say cycling will always find your weakest link. Sometimes it's your lungs, or your legs, or your back, or your neck, or shoulders, etc. Once you build up strength in that weakest link you will find the next one. I think you've found your first one already.

Having said that, my recomendation would be to find a long FLAT stretch of road and ride that first for a few weeks, and nice and easy at that. This will help you build your leg strength along with your heart/lungs as well as condition your butt to the saddle. That is, work up your cardio-vascular strength slowly. Then you can tackle hills in phase 2. Also, there are incredible forces going through your knees when riding and especially when riding hills. By riding the flats you can build knee strength so that you may be less likely to injure yourself.


----------



## chris09977

I started riding a road bike this July. My first ride out was right around 18 miles I think, basically flat terrain. I averaged about 14-15 mph during that ride. However, I picked up running again about 8 months prior and had already dropped 65 lbs. and could run an average 9ish min/mile pace for upwards of 8-10 miles. I usually ran 5 miles per day 6 days per week. I think that made the transition into cycling much easier for me. Love cycling! My average ride now is 18-20 miles (sometimes a bit longer) at an average 18-20 mph pace 2-4 times per week.


----------



## SolitaryRider

Samadhi: You know, many guys in your situation would sit in a chair and have an excuse for "not doing too much" and just take pills....but you are DOING something!! Instead of being a passive victim, you are actively taking back your health! Very inspiring. If you can do that, I have no right to complain. Keep up the good work!

Dr. Spoke: My thoughts exactly. I've just started walking an hour a day (Which, over the rolling hills isn't as easy as it used to be either) till I get stronger and lose some weight and get to where I can cycle more. I've actually had the idea too, of throwing my bike in the old van, and taking it with me on errand day when I go to the town 17 miles away, where I think I can find some reasonably flat ground....'cause it's obvious that it's going to take some work before I'm in good enough shape to ride around here on these country roads with the numerous hills and long up-grades. Sometimes I think I'm asking too much to be able to expect to be able to ride these roads...but as you said, I'm discovering my weaknesses, and I want to overcome them. I'm at a turning point now- I can give in to those weaknesses and get old and fat...or I can make this my opportunity to catch myself just in time, and maybe get back into shape. I got this bike JUST in time. At first, I thought it would be embarrassing to be seen resting in several places going up a hill (if only there were a shoulder to do so on!)....now I look at it as more of a gutsy thing to even try; and a real accomplishment when I can actually ride a ways.

Chris: You don't notice the hills until you get a bike! I'll bet I could do 10 miles tomorrow on flat ground.... For the first time in my life, I'm starting to envy Floridians!

I just want to ride these roads so bad! I love my bike, and just want to go pedaling off for an hour or two......but every time I ride up my property, reality hits me. At least I'm staying motivated, and know that others who were in much worse shape than I have done it...so I too can do it. Last time I rode a bike before getting this bicycle, was on the streets of Manhattan....a rented bike; first time in years that I had ridden...but the streets are nice and flat there, and the only thing you have to contend with is the traffic (I'll take riding a bike in NYC any day over driving a car there!)


----------



## Golfjunky

im about 14st and want to lose 1 1/2 just from training and riding


----------



## fortisi876

chris09977 said:


> I started riding a road bike this July. My first ride out was right around 18 miles I think, basically flat terrain. I averaged about 14-15 mph during that ride. However, I picked up running again about 8 months prior and had already dropped 65 lbs. and could run an average 9ish min/mile pace for upwards of 8-10 miles. I usually ran 5 miles per day 6 days per week. I think that made the transition into cycling much easier for me. Love cycling! My average ride now is 18-20 miles (sometimes a bit longer) at an average 18-20 mph pace 2-4 times per week.


 Awesome!

I wish I could run, I ran x country in HS but after blowing out my ACL my running days were somewhat over. I did a little too much damage to my cartilage apparently that would cause too much knee joint pain on anything more than a couple miles. Fast forward about 20 yrs, cycling just seemed like the right choice, for me, I've always had a desire for the sport but never pulled the plug until a month and a half ago.

These past two Sunday's were my 5th and 6th rides and I managed to go 16miles and 18.5 miles, considering they were somewhat hilly I'm happy. However, I'm dying to get to the point where I can get 20+ miles in without too much drama, until then I'll keep chipping away.


----------



## NewbieFixie

hello, I am a 42 year old female, and just bought me a pista via condotti fixed gear bike. i bought it so i can enjoy riding again, and get back in shape. i hope i made the right decision. I wanted a fixed/single speed bike so bad. I just do not have patience of a geared bike.


----------



## nor_cal_rider

Just gotta start slow and build gradually....when I got back into cycling, I was in "ok" shape as far as weight (I fought that battle about 11 yrs ago and dropped 50 lbs), but hadn't ridden in 4+ yrs. First few weeks I was doing 3-5 miles (with hills) and feeling worn...then I doubled my distance by adding another loop through an adjacent neighborhood...then I hit the local MUT to build comfort/time in the saddle without worrying about climbing or speed. By the end of the first summer, I was riding 30 mile loops 4-5 days a week and enjoying. Oh yea - that was on a mtn bike...2" knobbies and all.

After 18 months and 7500 miles of riding on my mtn bike, I convinced my wife I wasn't going to give up riding again...and got a TREK Madone. Now I just head out and grab anywhere from 16-150 miles depending on the day - ie how much time I have, how I feel, weather, etc. Still huff and puff when sprinting hills (being more than just a little competitive, joining Strava WASN'T a good idea if I wanted to just ride & enjoy -- always after another KOM), but the distance doesn't really bother me anymore.

Now I can't see myself not riding or doing something active. I realize I'm in my mid 40's, but am in the best shape of my life - working out between 2 and 6 hours a day..5-7 days a week. I ride road and mtn bikes, lift weights for tone/strength - not size, yoga, cardio-core classes (ie Insanity), teach/train martial arts, kayak, hike, and swim...LIFE IS GOOD!


----------



## SolitaryRider

nor_cal_rider said:


> Now I just head out and grab anywhere from 16-150 miles depending on the day -


I can't remember the last time I DROVE 150 miles.......

I've got a LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG way to go...

I've accepted the fact that I just have to build up to riding, slowly (The idea of riding up mile+ long steepish upgrades seems more daunting to me than climbing Mt. Everest- But I know if I lose some weight [starting to already] and keep building my strength,I'll get there. I just have to keep practicing in my driveway/pasture until I master that...then move on- no matter how long it takes.)

I think I can!
I think I can!
I think I can!
[Well...not really...but I'm a stubborn ****, so I'll do it anyway... :mad2:  )


----------



## spade2you

As a kid, I used to have asthma so bad that I couldn't run for more than a few houses without being winded and having an attack. Never would have thought I'd be able to race. This isn't something I'll ever take for granted.


----------



## fortisi876

nor_cal_rider said:


> I realize I'm in my mid 40's, but am in the best shape of my life - working out between 2 and 6 hours a day..5-7 days a week. I ride road and mtn bikes, lift weights for tone/strength - not size, yoga, cardio-core classes (ie Insanity), teach/train martial arts, kayak, hike, and swim...LIFE IS GOOD!


 I gotta question, how the heck do you keep yourself from over training??? I'm tired just from reading about your active week! LOL!


----------



## nor_cal_rider

SolitaryRider said:


> I can't remember the last time I DROVE 150 miles.......
> 
> I've got a LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG way to go...
> 
> I've accepted the fact that I just have to build up to riding, slowly (The idea of riding up mile+ long steepish upgrades seems more daunting to me than climbing Mt. Everest- But I know if I lose some weight [starting to already] and keep building my strength,I'll get there. I just have to keep practicing in my driveway/pasture until I master that...then move on- no matter how long it takes.)


Hills are a combination of physical and mental strength. I live/ride in the foothills/mountains of Northern California - can't avoid long climbs. After talking to a ride coach in my "race days" I came to realize climbing hurts. Nothing you can do to avoid it. Try a group ride (with people of similar ability) and watch others - you are all in the same boat. So just keep your legs spinning and tell yourself that all the other people out there can do it, so can you.

I'm lucky in that I have a smaller build, so I don't have to drag as much weight up the hills, and generate LOTS of power. Based on where I live/ride, I've defined myself as a long distance rider/climber, and focus my efforts on fitness levels required for the BIG climbing events of the summer. I also use cycling as my cardio burn to compliment my other activities, since I HATE running.

Keep at it - you'll amaze yourself with your progress....which reminds me - start a "Training Log" - just write down the # of miles ridden in the corner of a calendar - or do a full blown journal to note distance/temp/wind/precipitation/mechanical issues/etc. Works as a fantastic motivator to keep you riding and progressing when you can see the numbers.




fortisi876 said:


> I gotta question, how the heck do you keep yourself from over training??? I'm tired just from reading about your active week! LOL!


I listen to my body....and still probably over train a little.

Seriously - this past week I've ridden 5 days and had a cardio class, on top of my regular lifting/etc....had planned a 70 mile ride today, and will have to see how I feel when I get ready to start. Might not ride at all - or might feel good enough to push for a century. But I "listen" to how I feel and try to accommodate - also understanding that "Champions train even when they don't want to," or if you don't race/compete, "The easiest way to doom yourself to mediocrity, is to only train when you feel like it...."

Having just joined the "unemployed by choice group" this year, I'm finding it harder to ensure I don't over train, as I really do enjoy working out. But giving myself a few "recovery days" every so often also helps (same concept P90X is based on...muscle tear down/building for 3 weeks and 1 week recovery to break through performance plateaus).


----------



## tystevens

fortisi876 said:


> I gotta question, how the heck do you keep yourself from over training??? I'm tired just from reading about your active week! LOL!


IMO, people worry a little too much about overtraining. Almost like an excuse sometimes -- "I would ride that hill, but I don't want to overtrain!" Don't get me wrong; injuries, boredom, and burnouts do occur when people get a little too crazy and truly overtrain. But to make any advances in fitness or performance, you have to get into the uncomfortable zone from time to time, do a little more than you thought you could or planned to do. Being tired, having muscle soreness, etc., isn't a symptom of harmful overtraining. It is just making your body work a little harder than it is accustomed to. For an example of what even very overweight and out of shape people can do, look no farther than the Biggest Loser. Some of the exercises and workouts they put them through are pretty severe. 

If you overtrain, you'll know it, and can back off. But you'll also make the most advances if you're frequently bumping up against that limit.


----------



## SolitaryRider

*Hills are a combination of physical and mental strength.*

I figured that out- as just THINKING about the long upgrades scares me! I almost give up when I think about it. I think it will be harder to overcome the mental aspect, than the physical. But like you said, if others can do it...so can I. (Although I've rarely seen anyone cycling here! -but I'm sure Northern CA. is even worse...) 

*Try a group ride (with people of similar ability)*

What part of SOLITARYrider do we not understand?:wink: 

I keep wondering how I was able to effortlessly ride so far when I was a kid compared to now...the fact that I have 220 lbs to peddle around now has something to do with it, I'm sure. I know even if I just lose 10 or 15 lbs I'll be able to do a lot better- even though i won't be down to my ideal weight yet, I know when I've lost that in the past, I had a lot more energy and things were a lot easier. You never realize what a difference a little weight makes...until you gain it. 

Very good advice in that post, Nor_Cal. 

And Ty: I worry more about UNDERtraining! I've gotten very lazy- but for some reason, the allure of the bicycle is keeping me focused- I truly think I picked the one and only sport that will keep me interested. I am so determined to get to where I can do the hills and ride 20 or 30 miles on a regular basis!


----------



## tystevens

SolitaryRider said:


> *Hills are a combination of physical and mental strength.*
> 
> I figured that out- as just THINKING about the long upgrades scares me! I almost give up when I think about it. I think it will be harder to overcome the mental aspect, than the physical. But like you said, if others can do it...so can I. (Although I've rarely seen anyone cycling here! -but I'm sure Northern CA. is even worse...)
> 
> [And Ty: I worry more about UNDERtraining! I've gotten very lazy- but for some reason, the allure of the bicycle is keeping me focused- I truly think I picked the one and only sport that will keep me interested. I am so determined to get to where I can do the hills and ride 20 or 30 miles on a regular basis!


Yep, I agree, hills can be as much of a mental challenge as a physical one. I've been psyched out by a hill on many occasions, and it proved true -- I didn't make it up, and had myself convinced I wouldn't make it before I even started. On the other hand, it is also a matter of making yourself keep going, even when the body is screaming for mercy. The phrase "you're not gonna die" runs through my head frequently during a steep section, in my high school football coach's voice, no less. Sometimes for me, it is a matter of breaking down a long climb into sections -- I'll focus on making it to that pole, then that corner, then the mid-point -- when the climb seems too daunting otherwise.

Re: overtraining, I became so sick of that word when I worked in a gym. People seem to have read about overtraining syndrome on the internet, and it was a popular buzzword for a while. They failed to realize that the people overtraining in those internet articles were elite athletes already in better physical shape than most of us ever achieve. It ended up being an excuse -- hard to be close to overtraining when your shirt is dry and you're barely breathing hard!


----------



## PJ352

tystevens said:


> Being tired, having muscle soreness, etc., isn't a symptom of harmful overtraining. It is just making your body work a little harder than it is accustomed to.


Actually, both are possible. Since over training generally occurs in individuals that train beyond the body's ability to recover (resulting in decreased performance), what you describe _can_ signal the beginning, leading to burnout/ overuse injuries.



tystevens said:


> *If you overtrain, you'll know it*, and can back off. But you'll also make the most advances if you're frequently bumping up against that limit.


If that were always true, no one would suffer those overuse injuries/ burnouts, and we know that's not the case. But I agree that periodically pushing the limits (hill repeats/ intervals) is an integral part of improving cardio fitness/ endurance. 

I would advise riders to stay in tune with their bodies and how they're feeling, especially their recovery the day after harder efforts. Gradually ramping up intensity and using easy spin and rest days in between the high intensity rides goes a long way in preventing over training/ overuse issues.


----------



## nor_cal_rider

Solitary - I understand what ya mean by the name...I'm a solo rider for the most part. The VERY rare group ride and organized events are the only time I ride with others - maybe 10-12 days of the 200+ per yr I get in. But those organized events all have significant climbing in them, and between those and Strava, I can see the variety of people that are able to finish these rides...and know I'm in at least as good, if not better shape (mentally and physically) as they are.

As to hills...embrace the pain and make friends with it...think of something else...just keep your legs spinning...you'd be AMAZED how slow you can be moving and still maintain balance (ie "tip speed"). You'll also be surprised at how much keeping your legs moving is mental...the pain hurts, but pushing past it usually doesn't involve injury - just acceptance of the pain. I've seen people moving 2.5 mph and weaving all over the road, but maintaining balance and forward progress on 5-15 mile long climbs - at elevation! If you have to, break the climb up into shorter segments and stop BRIEFLY to rest and hydrate - the start riding again. Keep at it and before you know it, you'll be making it all the way up and comparing your fastest speed up the hill you used to fear.

Besides the best scenery is up where the air is rare, IMHO.

Bottomline - just get out and ride. One of the best pieces of advice comes from the P90X "Persona" Tony Horton, who consistently repeats, "Do your best and forget the rest...just keep showing up...."


----------



## SolitaryRider

Nor_Cal, what you say really "clicks" with me. It's basically what I know to be true/have figured out...but it's just good to hear it from someone else. It lets me know that my thoughts are vali and that I'm on the right path. 

I find your posts to be very motivating and encouraging. Thank you!! 

I find this whole thread to be very motivating! A big thanks to EVERYONE who has replied, thus far. 

I'm in worse shape than I had imagined, but you guys are a big help in keeping me motivated, and keeping me at it 6 days a week, no matter how small my progress right now...and no matter the pain or discouraging thoughts! (Well....that, and the fact that I feel good afterwards!)

I sometimes come back here and re-read some posts.....it really psyches me up! 

And sheesh, Nor_Cal.... 15-mile climbs??!!!! After I picked myself up off the floor after reading that, I thought "What right do I have to complain about the little hills here?!".


----------



## Erion929

June, 2010, I dug my old road bike out of the garage (after 16 yrs. off) since I figured I wasn't getting enough exercise riding motorcycles on the street. 54 yrs. old, but at 145 lbs. and always in decent shape, I thought I'd "take it easy" and go for a 45 minute ride. 

Well, I came out of my house, rode a flat 1/4 mile, and started up a 2/3 mile gentle (probably 4%) grade, Made it halfway and started breathing heavily...legs started burning, lungs started burning....and realized I was going to be all out just to get to the top. Sheepishly struggled as the cars zoomed by and made it just far enough to turn off that street at the top of the hill. Gasped for breath through fiery lungs, turned around, and went back home....downhill. Elapsed time of ride ~12 minutes :blush2:

Took 3 weeks to get thru the aches, pains, and cramps of general cycling, building up to 20 miles and then I was good to go.


A month later I bought a new bike that fit better and have been pretty addicted ever since....riding generally 3x/week and 50-80 miles/week.

**


----------



## SolitaryRider

Erion929 said:


> Well, I came out of my house, rode a flat 1/4 mile, and started up a 2/3 mile gentle (probably 4%) grade, Made it halfway and started breathing heavily...legs started burning, lungs started burning....and realized I was going to be all out just to get to the top. Sheepishly struggled as the cars zoomed by and made it just far enough to turn off that street at the top of the hill. Gasped for breath through fiery lungs, turned around, and went back home....downhill. Elapsed time of ride ~12 minutes :blush2:


I hope to work my way up to that point by spring.


----------



## spade2you

tystevens said:


> Re: overtraining, I became so sick of that word when I worked in a gym. People seem to have read about overtraining syndrome on the internet, and it was a popular buzzword for a while. They failed to realize that the people overtraining in those internet articles were elite athletes already in better physical shape than most of us ever achieve. It ended up being an excuse -- hard to be close to overtraining when your shirt is dry and you're barely breathing hard!


I dunno, I seem to know more people prone to overtraining that are unaware that it exists. They go to the gym and hammer every day to the point where they're plateauing fairly quickly. I'm sure both extremes exist.

I overtrained my first season of racing by doing way too many intervals. I fell into that trap because I saw the gains I was making and got greedy. Up until July, I had made great progress. After that, I hit the wall. Got the Friel book and built up a basic training plan and had much better results.


----------



## mpre53

SolitaryRider said:


> I hope to work my way up to that point by spring.


It'll come together faster than you realize, if you just keep at it. Trust me. :wink5:


----------



## SolitaryRider

nor_cal_rider said:


> ...you'd be AMAZED how slow you can be moving and still maintain balance (ie "tip speed")......"


I'll learn to do track stands!


----------



## SolitaryRider

mpre53 said:


> It'll come together faster than you realize, if you just keep at it. Trust me. :wink5:


Thank. I'm determined to keep at it- I've just realized that getting there will be a longer-term project than I had initially anticipated. (Once I can make it far enough up my road without needing to stop and rest, so that I can get on the backroads where I can stop and rest as often as necessary, I'll be O-K, and likely start progressing at a faster clip)


----------



## DJZ

My first ride in modern history came on Father's day 2010, at that point I weighed in at 255lbs, down from 289 about 2 months earlier. 

Now about 15 months later, I am down to 163lbs - I went from 0 cycling miles in 2009 to about 600 miles in 2010 and am just over 2,100 miles so far this year.


----------



## SolitaryRider

DJZ said:


> My first ride in modern history came on Father's day 2010, at that point I weighed in at 255lbs, down from 289 about 2 months earlier.
> 
> Now about 15 months later, I am down to 163lbs - I went from 0 cycling miles in 2009 to about 600 miles in 2010 and am just over 2,100 miles so far this year.


How do you lose 34 lbs. in 2 months???!!!!!!

I was thinking if I could lose 15 lbs. by spring, it'd be an accomplishment!

Please...tell me how you did this- if I could just lose 10 or 15 lbs. on the quick, it'd make the rest a lot easier (I'm 220 now....but I can feel a big difference when I'm down to 210 or less....I have so much more energy then, and can do stuff so much easier, that doing more physical things becomes less of a burden, and thus I can progress a lot quicker than when I weigh 220 or more)

Good going!


----------



## DJZ

It was probably not the best way to go about things, but I went on a crash diet and counted every calorie. The first few weeks, I ate nothing but salad and an apple along with a plain grilled chicken breast every day. I lost over 10 pounds in the first week alone. 

I use a free program called "Lose It" on my phone/computer to track everything I eat and all my exercise calories burned. I hit my goal weight in June, but I still track everything every day to keep myself in check. The program has you fill out some basic info including height, weight and age and gives you a basic guideline on how many calories you can consume to lose your desired amount of weight each week. It only lets you set a goal of a maximum of 2lbs/week but in the beginning I found that I dropped a lot more than what it said I would, but I never came close to consuming the calories the program said I could. My first week, I was over 7,500 calories below what I was supposed to be able to eat. 

Once I dropped enough weight to where I felt comfortable starting to exercise, I also had to eat more in order to have the energy, there were also days where I had a negative calorie intake when you added the exercise. It was not easy, and I was hungry to the point I could barely stand it at times, especially int he beginning. My family, friends and co workers were a great support network, every day at lunch a group of us (now down to me and one other person) walk almost 2 miles, I started taking my daughter for rides on the weekends and started riding to work a few days a week - round trip of 42 miles.

This was probably not the healthiest way to go about weight loss, especially in the beginning, but nothing I had tried in the past worked and I quickly gave up. My motivator was my then 3 year old daughter that I could not keep up with, I had to set a better example for her than I had been doing and things had to change so I would be around to watch her grow up.

I went from this - Halloween 2009:









to this - Halloween 2011:


----------



## arman77

Great Stories!
I have always been big and somewhat athletic! 6'5 250 when I graduated high school in 75. Playing football in college I ran a 5.0 40 and a 2:40 half mile. Fast forward, I am now 55. I have had 4 knee surgeries and a partial replacement of the left knee, so no running in a long time... period. Diagnosed with Prostate Cancer in 08, had Brachytherapy done in July of that year. Started riding a comfort bike in May of 09 after radiation treatment was over. Weighed 320+, felt miserable. Averaged 3-5 miles flat each time we rode (wife started with me too). July 09 I bought the wife a road bike and had to bust my hump to stay up with her, mileage had increased to around 25-30 per ride at that time 2-3 times per week. In Sept 09, I bought a used road bike (Klein Quantum Pro 2000 model) now she had to work to stay up with me. Our goal was to ride the 100 mile ride in the Hotter n Hell 100 in Wichita Falls TX in August of 2010. We did the 100 in a little over 6 hours of riding! That year 2010 I rode 6045 miles total. This year I have ridden close to 6500 miles. I am still big, 6'5 275, I have lost about 45 pounds in the last 2 years, lost a lot of fat and put on some muscle. Resting heart rate is low 40's, and I am in good cardio vascular shape, probably the best in my life. For the wife and I the key has been simple...

Just keep riding!! Cold, hot, it doesn't matter! Do what you have to do to adjust, learn what clothes you need to wear to be comfortable but keep pushing the pedals making perfect circles... even if it is on a trainer (which I use when I have to).

Riding is our free time, fun time, stress relief time... no worries! I freely admit I am hooked and love it!

Bruce


----------



## CABGPatchKid

I had some symptoms of possible angina, while ridding I would feel a bit out of breath, my arms would go weak, no pain, just felt different.
I went to the cardiologist, he told me to stay off the bike. Scheduled an angiogram 3 weeks later, nothing alarming.
During the angiogram I went into 100% heart block on the Cath Lab table, I was awake, man that is NOT a good feeling having no heart rate. Could not restart the heart with the paddles, had to put me on an external pacemaker.
Sent me to another hospital for open heart, could not bend my leg for 2 days because if I did I would pinch the wires - basically ‘tilt’, game over.
48 hours after the initial angiogram I had a quadruple bypass.
I had rhythm issue after the surgery, went into A-fib, so back on an external pacemaker. Fortunately, with meds I went back to a normal sinus rhythm 4 days later.
3 weeks after the bypass I was back on the bike, 15 minutes on the trainer one day, next day 30 minutes, then 2 miles in the neighborhood the next. The next day I was on the bike trail, very slow, very nervous, but out there, did 7 miles.
So I was getting stronger, faster, could even keep up with the beach cruiser crowd, was doing 15 miles at 10 MPH.
I kept getting stronger and faster and was increasing my speed and distance. Then all of a sudden, on a ride I felt just like I did on the cath lab table.Mmy heart rate had been 130, I looked at my HRM, it was 60. I braked, and stopped. A minute or so later my heart rate was back to a normal rate, say 110. I felt fine again. Finished the ride
I would go 3, 4, or more rides without issue, then bam. This went on for several months. The Cardiologist had me wear a Holter monitor for 2 days, and no luck, it did not happen, great.
Then the Cardiologist had me do another treadmill stress test. When I got up to about 135 BPM I said Doc, I don’t feel so good. The doc captured the event. I was going into 50% heart block. My heart was only beating every other beat. And again, 30, 45 seconds later back to normal
Next, we started reducing my meds. Eventually the heart block resolved and I was able to continue my training.
I got better - stronger and faster and I had the best cycling year ever (except for that first part). I have ridden 3,500 miles since the operation. My average speed is the best it has been in years, and so is my endurance.


----------



## namedos

DJZ - those pics are amazing. Good for you. I would also throw out support for the Lose It program. Personally i've dropoped 20 pounds since I started riding in September. I feel great and have really enjoyed riding.


----------



## bike981

DJZ said:


> My motivator was my then 3 year old daughter that I could not keep up with, I had to set a better example for her than I had been doing and things had to change so I would be around to watch her grow up.


Awesome story! Your daughter may not understand now what you did, but she'll think you're even more "the best daddy in the world" when she does :thumbsup:


----------



## SolitaryRider

*I'm In Love.....*

Well...today I took my bike out of the shed to put the brake shoes on the _right_ way, and check the tires, and mainly just to spend some time with it and make myself feel like a cyclist........

I kept thinking: "I want to ride my bike! I want to ride my bike!", but thoughts of running out of steam going up the big hill that I need to traverse in order to get to a safer side road- when I can't even make it up my driveway without stopping to rest and catch my breath, was keeping me from it.

But I'm sick of riding on the grass, in my pasture....and it was a beautiful day today- so finally I just said "What the hell", and grabbed my dork vest and my helmet and sunglasses (forgot my speedometer!!!) and hopped on not-so-old Gertrude, and hit the road!

I only had to stop once- about a half mile from the house- half way up the big hill. Thank goodness there was a little narrow strip of grass between the edge of the road and the ditch where I could pull over...because a truck came up the hill...and did not move over at all (and my bike was just barely off the road...I mean I don't think my rear tire was an inch off the pavement)- and I can't blame him for not moving over- as it was 100' or so from the crest of the hill, and he had no way of seeing if anything was coming over that hill in the opposite direction...... which is the issue that has kept me off the roads ujntil I build up a little strength so that I do not have to stop in dangerous places....

But anywho, the truck passed without incident, and I shortly got back to peddling- and went a little ways and then made a U turn and came home- enjoying descending that hill a lot more than going the other way! 

I did about 2 miles- Oh, I know...that's hardly impressive here, where you guys regularly ride 30 miles or even 100 or more...but for me, it was an accomplishment! I even spend a good deal of that time on the big chain ring- only downshifting for the steeper hills! 

And you know what? I feel GREAT! I was a little winded when I got home....but I felt good- and here is the best part of all...and the reason for my posting this schpiel, which is probably making you all yawn, if you're still even reading: I am in love with cycling now! 

You guys were right..it is MUCH easier on pavement than grass. And this cheapo $299 Bikesdirect bike rode oh so smoothly, and was light and nimble and fast...and comfortable! And it just felt so good when I shifted into the big ring and got moving, without much strain at all....and saw the scenery moving by...and felt myself breaking through the air and creating wind (Usually I only break wind... ).

The bike rode beautifully...it felt good, and I just loved it! I'm going to do that route as often as possible over the course of the next few weeks- until I can make it up the hill without stopping- and then I will start venturing further! 

I am officially hooked!

Yeah, I know...it sounds like I'm making a big deal out of nothing- I mean, it's not like I'm in bad health like some of you guys who have so admirably overcome your problems- but to me, in the slovenly shape I lapsed into as of late, it's a big deal, because it lets me know that I had the fortitude to get out there and do it...and that I can indeed do it- and that I will progress, and be able to do this sport which I have so been desiring to do....and, most of all, that I love it! 

Today was like a turning point for me. 

Oh, and I would have gone further..but I "didn't want to overtrain"  (You guys NEVER should have taught me that excuse!).

And all of you who have posted here have really helped and inspired me!

And DJZ: Your accomplishments are really impressive! 

KABGpatchkid: Amazing! A story like that just makes me trudge on, no matter how I may huff and puff, or how much pain I might feel. Truthfully, I don't think a day has gone by since you made that post, that I haven't thought about your story. I've even mentioned it to others!


----------



## Muahdib

I can't say I was really out of shape when I got back into riding as being a mail man I walk all day but I was not in any kind of bicycling shape. As I have ridden for the past couple of years my stamina and speed have jumped drastically. The best thing to do as most people have said is to get out and ride. The more time you spend on the bike the more you change your body to burn calories. The endurance will come the more you ride.


----------



## SolitaryRider

Muahdib said:


> I can't say I was really out of shape when I got back into riding as being a mail man I walk all day but I was not in any kind of bicycling shape. As I have ridden for the past couple of years my stamina and speed have jumped drastically. The best thing to do as most people have said is to get out and ride. The more time you spend on the bike the more you change your body to burn calories. The endurance will come the more you ride.


Thanks. I think now that I've seen that I can do it (prtetty much) and that I'm not just going to be floundering around in the midle of the road, I think it'll give me the impetus to indeed get out there and ride, now- and I do believe that that will start a chain reaction- helping me to burn calories and develop strength and endurance, which will in-turn lead to longer rides and more calorie burning, etc. 

I've always envied you walking mailmen! I used to walk a LOT years ago- and it always kept me at my ideal weight and in decent shpae, without really even having to try..... Plus it's just nice being outdoors and walking...and getting paid for it is the best of both wolds!


----------



## t1mills

Your stories are inspiring and exactly why I decided to take up cycling too. I am 34 years old. I used to work in my family's appliance/furniture store up until we closed it down a little over a year ago. That job kept me in shape and pretty active. Since that time, they moved me to run our used car lot that we own as well. At this job, I spend a lot of time on my rear end doing paperwork and/or nothing. Needless to say, I've gotten pretty lazy. To make things worse, I am a type 1 (insulin dependent) diabetic so exercise is pretty important to my longevity. I have a 11 year old daughter and I really need to be in better shape so that I can always be there when she needs me.
Running and other activities bore me so I burn out on them every time I try to take them up. Cycling seems much more exciting so I ordered myself a "cheap" bike earlier this week with some extra Christmas money I received. I can't wait till it gets here so I can hit the road. I know this will help get me in better shape than I've ever been in. 
Reading your stories lets me know not to expect more than is possible when I get started, but I'm still ready to get at it. I'm not that overweight, but I definately need some work. Hope to be able to report back in a few weeks with good news.
Way to go everyone!!!


----------



## cycocross

After getting hit by the sixth car I put the bike up after 8 straight no car years. FF a few years, last year, I was laying in bed about to doze off when I realized I didn't know what I had in my hand. It was like a baggie filled with warm Jello, no form, no consistency, it was my ass. I tuned up the bike and went for a ride the next day.


----------



## trekracer20

I used to race, but haven't ridden for almost ten years. I'd like to lose about 20 pounds--we'll see if I have the discipline to get it all done by the end of summer.


----------



## SolitaryRider

Hmmm....I seem to have stopped receiving the notifications for this forum.....but I'm still here.

Lost 12 pounds over the last 2 months...and getting back in shape with an hour of walking every day, and tweaking my eating habits even more than they already were tweaked. 

Haven't been riding due to the weather and the fact that I'd really like to wait till I'm down to under 200 lbs (should be there by the end of next month) and in decent shape. The goal of being able to ride in a semi-competent manner over all the hills here is keeping me motivated! 

Can't wait to see the difference it'll make next time I ride, being 20 lbs. lighter than last time I rode!


----------



## M Ice

At 53 years of age and 240 lbs I joined a local gym. A friend of mine convinced me after a couple of months on the elliptical to try spin classes. They were tough, but over time spin became by favorite form of exercise. Two years later I was spinning 5 or 6 times a week and doing double classes (2 hours) on weekends.....my weight was down to 195 - 200 range and my cardio fitness level was great. 18 months ago I bought my first road bike.....I rode my first century 4 months later and have ridden 7 or 8 more since....This past September I rode my first double century....the LotoJa Classic....206 miles, 1 day..... The transition to road bike for me was really facilitated by all the time I spent in the gym....whether in the gym, or on the bike, it just takes time and repetition.... Once your cardio is developed, you'll be able to start piling on the miles. Now I'm 56 and I wish I would have started cycling years ago.....good luck to you....enjoy!


----------



## josephr

M Ice said:


> At 53 years of age and 240 lbs I joined a local gym. A friend of mine convinced me after a couple of months on the elliptical to try spin classes. They were tough, but over time spin became by favorite form of exercise. Two years later I was spinning 5 or 6 times a week and doing double classes (2 hours) on weekends.....my weight was down to 195 - 200 range and my cardio fitness level was great. 18 months ago I bought my first road bike.....I rode my first century 4 months later and have ridden 7 or 8 more since....This past September I rode my first double century....the LotoJa Classic....206 miles, 1 day..... The transition to road bike for me was really facilitated by all the time I spent in the gym....whether in the gym, or on the bike, it just takes time and repetition.... Once your cardio is developed, you'll be able to start piling on the miles. Now I'm 56 and I wish I would have started cycling years ago.....good luck to you....enjoy!


ya know, I was feeling pretty good about my accomplishments for 2011 and now you come along, telling your great freakin' story, losing all that weight, getting all dedicated and building up your endurance and stuff. You and your dang centuries and double centuries can go stuff it! :ciappa:


----------



## M Ice

Nice! Surprised you didn't bag on DJZ as well.....Stuff it? .....really? No apologies here......


----------



## SolitaryRider

M Ice said:


> *The transition to road bike for me was really facilitated by all the time I spent in the gym*....whether in the gym, or on the bike, it just takes time and repetition.... Once your cardio is developed, you'll be able to start piling on the miles. Now I'm 56 and I wish I would have started cycling years ago.....good luck to you....enjoy!


Thanks, man! And it's great to hear of another great success story! (I think Josephr was being sarcastic...)

I also wish I had started cycling decades ago.....or had just never stopped when I was a kid. 

What yo0u said in the part that I bolded is exactly what I am trying to do now- Rather than struggling on the hilly terrain here on the bike and getting discouraged [or flattened by a truck when I can't make it up the hill and there's nowhere to go....] I've building up my strength and endurance and losing weight by walking (over hilly terrain) an hour a day, 6 days a week....and I'm seeing the benefits already. When I get back on the bike in a month or so as the weather starts to warm up a bit, I'm sure I'll see a huge difference compared to my last pathetic attempt. 

As it is, I now have more energy and don't get winded as easily..... It's amazing how one can let themself go without even realizing it...and the older ya get, the harder it is to get back in shape and lose weight. At least now I realize that I can never let myself get in that position again....and hopefully cycling will ensure that I don't. [And thank goodness for bicycles, because I get bored with just about any other kind of exercise- plus I need something that I can do alone, and that I can do at/near home....and I don't live near the water...so rowing is out!]

Keep up the good work!


----------



## M Ice

Thanks much.....Looking forward to hearing how the next ride goes for you! Good luck.....Enjoy!


----------



## lambretta

I was extremely out of shape when I started cycling. I honestly could barely walk (walked like I had drank 1 too many) when I got my bike as I had come out of a coma after a massive seizure and discovering I have a brain tumor.

My wife remembered that I use to love cycling when I was younger. I went with a friend to a LBS to pick up some stuff for him and he said he had to run back to his car. He came back with a card from my wife that said things will get better and get yourself a bike along with a blank check. 

I did my first Century 8 months later. Didn't ride at all last year because of medical issues but plan to ride as much as possible this year and have joined a club and signed up for a couple rides.

I've since lost 30lbs. I always joke with my friend that I'm going to get an intel sticker and modify it to say 'Tumor inside' and put it on my helmet.

Riding makes me forget everything and enjoy the beauty in nature.


----------



## SolitaryRider

lambretta said:


> I was extremely out of shape when I started cycling. I honestly could barely walk (walked like I had drank 1 too many) when I got my bike as I had come out of a coma after a massive seizure and discovering I have a brain tumor.
> 
> My wife remembered that I use to love cycling when I was younger. I went with a friend to a LBS to pick up some stuff for him and he said he had to run back to his car. He came back with a card from my wife that said things will get better and get yourself a bike along with a blank check.
> 
> I did my first Century 8 months later. Didn't ride at all last year because of medical issues but plan to ride as much as possible this year and have joined a club and signed up for a couple rides.
> 
> I've since lost 30lbs. I always joke with my friend that I'm going to get an intel sticker and modify it to say 'Tumor inside' and put it on my helmet.
> 
> Riding makes me forget everything and enjoy the beauty in nature.


Wow! I so admire people like yourself! And that great sense of humor will really help you out! (LOVED the Intel sticker bit! LOL)

So many people in my circle of friends and relatives get sick (with far lesser problems than what you have) and just sit there, like lumps....not enjoying life and not doing anything to bolster their health and fitness... Then again, in some cases (like that of my own sister) being sedentary is 90% of their problem and is what led to them getting sick (My sister puffs just walking up a flight of stairs because she hasn't gotten any exercise in over 40 years...while my 87 year-old mother doesn't even get winded from such a simple task).

But you, my friend.....you are taking an active role in improving/maintaining your health and are making good use of your precious time (and it sounds like you have a great wife, too!)- and you will reap the benefits!

Best of luck to you, and I hope everything goes well- we need more people like you!! You [and many others who have posted here) are true, real-life inspirations.....and your example and courage REALLY strengthen us all and act as a beacon and example...and make the world a better place.


----------



## taralon

When I started biking again about a year and a half ago, 6 miles in a single day (over 8 hours) put me in the hurt cage for a week. I started out at 32 6' & 220lbs at that point in time, riding on a hybrid. Last week of October (last chance I had for good long rides) I put 250 miles on in a 5 day span of time at an average of approx 16 mph at that time I weight 183. Then I got lazy for the last 2 months of 2011 and let the bike gather dust. Since 1/1 I've put about 275 miles on an indoor trainer getting the fitness back up. 

Back when I started, and when I restarted riding last spring I tried to increase my weekly mileage totals by 10% a week. It seemed to work for me.


----------



## Newlander

*fitness lvl when I started cycling*

I was like 14 and playing a few other sports at the time and so didnt find cycling particularly hard until I started doing big mileage and racing (trying to race I should say.


----------



## ProudNewbie

I'm very glad that you posted this question. I feel better after having read some of the responses that others gave to your question. I just began bike riding this week. I am 35 yrs old. I'm not over weight. I AM, however, out of shape. Completely! (As my bike rides of this week have confirmed for me.) But like you, I am not going to give up. I started biking because I was feeling inspired after a vacation to Amsterdam and seeing the biking culture there. I started with a goal of just making it from my home to the transit center for my commute to work. That's 2.75 miles. Mostly flat. No real hills, just a gradual incline on the way home. I barely made it without stopping because I needed to catch my breath. My legs were shaky. I was huffing and puffing, especially on the incline on the way home. I feel a bit disappointed in myself, but I know if I keep trying every morning, I'm sure I will improve. So know that you're not alone at all. Not everyone starts off biking 10 or 20 miles comfortably. Keep us posted with your progress. I find it inspiring. =)


----------



## savagemann

I used to do a lot of mountain biking during and after high school.
I gave it up in the early 1990's for girls.
I have always been a big guy.
Was 6' & 220lbs in 8th grade.
After hs i was almost 6'3 and about 260lbs.
I have always been above average fitness wise for my size.
I used to keep up with the skinny guys no problem.
After not riding for a long time, i pieced together a mtb.
This was about 5 years ago.
I built it up mostly to ride on the road for fitness.
I was about 350lbs.
I wouldn't go very far,or often, but the dirt was soon calling my name again.
About 4 years ago i swapped the parts over to a full suspension frame and started to hit the dirt.
It was an eye opening experience.
About 1/2 mile into my local trail system it starts to climb a bit.
About a 10-15% grade for a short distance. Maybe 1/4 mile.
On my first ride i was only able to make it about 100 feet up the hill.
Pitiful i thought.....as i used to whiz up this thing.
I walked up the rest of the grade and sat for a minute.
My heart rate must have been pushing 200!!!!
I started to calm after resting a bit.
Humbled and a bit humiliated, i tucked tail and made my way back to the trailhead.
On my way back i thought of years past and how passionate i was about cycling.
I was determined to not give up.
I returned over and over.
Each time i made it a little further up the grade.
50ft. 100ft. And after about 10 tries i made it up to the top.
Keep in mind this is the first small hill in a series of foothills that lead up to the top of a 4000' mountain.
I stuck with it, granted i wasn't trying nearly as often as i should have.
But each time i saw small improvements, and they started to inspire confidence.
After about a year, i started coaxing old riding buddies, (whom have remained very close friends over the years) to come out and ride.
Keep in mind they never really stopped riding when i did...and were often out on the dirt.
We would ride about once a week. Not really enough to see a lot of benefit , but better than none.
They would wait, patiently at the top of each hill and cheer me on.
Sometimes i would have to get off and walk short steep sections of not each, but several of the climbs we were doing.
Keep in mind we are riding on a mountain, and the average ride of 6-10 miles has a minimum of 1500-2000' of climbing.
I started to get a little better. A bit faster. Lost a small amount of weight,but more importantly was feeling stronger and in better shape overall.
After a while i started to be able to ride up each hill, and would take a short breather at the top of each one.
I started riding more often. About 2-3 times a week.
That's when i really started to see improvement.
Not only could i make it up each climb, i stopped needing to take a rest at the top of each one.
Some of these climbs have sections that are over 25%.
Even a few very short sections of over 30-35%. very short but very painful. Saddle up your pants steep.
I started riding further and kept with going at least 3-4 times a week.
I was eventually able to complete a 12 mile loop with 2500 feet of climbing without taking a rest in under an hour and a half.
Over the last year i did a solid amount or mtbing and logged just shy of 150,000' of climbing.
I've dropped down to just below 300lbs recently.
Eventually i started waiting for them at the top of each climb. Patiently.

If you've made it this far, you may wonder what any of this has to do with road biking....well.
I just built up my first road bike for myself for xmas, and have logged about 350 miles and about 12,000' just in the last 4 weeks.
I have lost another 8lbs since xmas and am continuing to feel even more fit every day.
I decided to ride up that 4000' mountain with a couple of my skinny buddies on new years.
At the 2200' mark was to be our rest stop.
I not only beat them there, i had 11 minutes on one, & 16 minutes on the other.
I neglected to tell them how long i had been waiting when they asked how long i was there before them....i merely said " a minute or so" : )
I had 2 hours before i had to be at work yesterday and squeezed in a 30mile ride averaging around 18mph in about 1.5 hours. Made it to work about 5 minutes late.
Funny thing was i passed my boss on the way back. He was just heading out for a ride....hahaha. Lucky we work in a bike shop or i may have been fired.
When he saw me later he was just stoked i was out riding.
Planning a 50 mile ride on Sunday,and am just starting training for my first century on April 22nd.
Also plan on quitting cigarettes before then too. Been smoking for 15years and have tapered down to just a few a day.
I have a weight goal of 260lbs by next October.
Would like to get down to 220 eventually.
I have never felt so in shape in my life.
Maybe someone will find this inspirational.
It gives me goose bumps as i am typing this.


----------



## froze

I wasn't really out of shape. I was a natural runner, having broke my HS record for the 100 meter dash and the 1 mile unofficially (due to not being on track, the times didn't count), and did that without training to run! So once I figured out I was a fast runner I started running every day, worked up to running 15 miles but hated the boring length of time it took to run that and not going anywhere! So I turned to cycling about a year after High School (actually did both); that's when I bought my first bike, a 76 Trek TX900. I've been riding ever since.


----------



## SolitaryRider

ProudNewbie: Thank you! With all the inspirational stories here, I'm sure that a lot of people (including the other participants) have found inspiration here. What I've been reading here has truly inspired and motivated me- I had no idea when making my initial post that this thread would be so profound.

Being 35, you're right at that pivotal age when it becomes very easy for the body to lapse into decline. I never used to believe it when I'd hear them say of pro athletes that their careers were over in their mid to late 30's because they were "too old" - or that it was a big deal for someone who was 38 or 39 to still be playing major league baseball [This has got to be the first time in my life that I'm citing spectator sports as an example- which is strange, because I have about as much interest in team/spectator sports as I do in dirt....] -even in my early/mid 30's it seemed like I'd never get old and decrepit. A few years ago, in my early 40's, I [foot]raced my niece's 11 year-old son up a steep hill and not only beat him, but was not even puffing [He was though!]- I thought "I'm still in great shape!"- and I didn't realize how fat I was getting, as the fat I put on was solid fat, so I looked like I was maybe 10 lbs. overweight, max- not the 40+ lbs. that I actually was! 

Last few years, I felt myself going- i.e. just walking up a hill was becoming hard....and rather simple, easy tasks were becoming taxing. A real eye-opener was when I had to help a neighbor round up some cows that had escaped....I started running after them, and after about 100' was huffing and puffing and had to walk from then, on. 

It [physical decrepitness] creeps up on you slowly, so that you really don't realize it's happening- especially if you don't look like a lard-butt- and if you are used to being in decent shape- you just assume that you still are...and don't realize till you try something that you haven't done in a long time that requires good fitness to do, how much you've regressed.

You're starting out at an age where it is still relatively easy to get back into shape....and it will be easier to stay in shape and get a lot of benefit from what you do- which is the smart thing to do- because the older you get, the harder it becomes to lose weight and to regain your fitness. So keep at it, and don't ever let yourself lapse into being out-of-shape again...because it's a lot easier to stay in shape as you get older, than it is to get back into shape. 

Savagemann: Great story! I think seeing any progress we make as we go- no matter how small- is a great help to inspire us to trudge on. I thank you for taking the time to elaborate on all the details of your success, because that's the way it really is- we make progress in little bits and pieces- which all add up to a big triumph after a while....but it definitely comes through perseverance- and knowing that others have gone through the same things I am presently going through, somehow makes it a little easier. Hearing someone say "I used to have trouble riding up a hill...now I whix up it" just isn't the same as hearing a story like your, of the struggle and bit-by-bit process that enabled you to get to where you are.

Keep up the good work- and thanks so much for your story!! It IS inspiring! Hearing of such experiences keep me going, because I know, as hard as it may seem now....and although my progress seems to come so slowly.....I will eventually get there, just as so many others here have (including some whom it sounds like started out in even worse shape than I).

Froze: I can't even fathom running long distances (Actually, these days, I can't even fathom running short distances!  ), but I'm with you- as the boredom would kill me, even if I were capable of doing it. I think it's the boredom that has kept me from most forms of exercise and even physical labor. I'm just lucky that I find bicycling enjoyable and stimulating...otherwise I'd really be up the creek!

It's awesome that you stuck with cycling from your teenage years- I sure wish that I would have.


----------



## Sportster44

In 2008 I started the year at 213lbs, and I'm only 5'8. Got my first MTB as part of my plan to change... eat less and do more was all I wanted to do. Didn't believe in diets as it sounds too much like die with a T. Last winter I sold my MTB and upgraded to my Cannondale Rize 140 which i built over the winter. I'm now down to 175 and riding every week, with inline speed skating thrown in as well. Never raced a bike but got my inline marathon time down to 1hr39 from 1hr55 a few years ago. Took up Cross country skiing this winter and I'm thinking about snowshoeing as well to compliment my agonizing time on the trainer (hate it no matter how good the movie is on the ipad!)


----------



## froze

SolitaryRider said:


> Froze: I can't even fathom running long distances (Actually, these days, I can't even fathom running short distances!  ), but I'm with you- as the boredom would kill me, even if I were capable of doing it. I think it's the boredom that has kept me from most forms of exercise and even physical labor. I'm just lucky that I find bicycling enjoyable and stimulating...otherwise I'd really be up the creek!
> 
> It's awesome that you stuck with cycling from your teenage years- I sure wish that I would have.


Thanks. I wanted to run a marathon, but I would get so bored running I would just stop at about 15 miles!! Now that I'm 58 my knees don't like the pounding of running; I was playing football with some teenager guys from church last summer and caught a pass and ran 55 yards into the end zone, none of the teens could catch me...but about 4 or 5 yards from the end zone the knees started to scream and had to hop and limp into the end zone. That was my first and last play of the day much to the delight of the teens! It took 4 days for the knees to go back to normal. I hate getting old. But at least the knees don't care if I hammer on the bike, which I find odd, but whatever works.

I did have a slight break from cycling. I bought that 76 Trek and sold it a year later, why you ask? Because girls didn't like the idea that I had a nicer bike then my car! So I sold both and bought a nice car. So I just continued to run; then 2 years later I bought another Trek and that was the last time I was off a bike.


----------



## bhayes505

I was 39 when I passed a group ride and I thought to myself, that looks like fun. At that point I was weighing 222 and needed to lose some weight. So I went out and bought a road bike, did a few solo rides, and off I went to do a group ride one Saturday morning. It was a no drop beginner ride, 15 to 16 avgerage and I didn't think I would have any problems. Boy was I wrong! I made it about 12 miles and thought I was going to die. I fell behind and the group waited for me at the stop sign. After falling off a 2nd time I told the group leader to go ahead, I would make it home on my own. I was probably 15 miles from my house. To this day that was the hardest 15 miles I have ever done. Some hills I had to get off the bike and push it. I remember seeing a pack of dogs at some house and I was thinking, please don't come after me because I don't have the energy to get away. I finally made it to the house and didn't move from the couch the rest of the day. Well the next Saturday came and off I went w/ the same group again. This time I made it to the end, barely. I slowly started to get my legs and conditioning under me and couldn't get enough of it. Today, almost 2 years later, I'm riding close to 200 a week. I ride w/ the A group now on Saturday and Sunday mornings averaging between 21 and 22 mph. I'm down to 185 and feel better than I have since high school.


----------



## SolitaryRider

Froze: That's just one of the things to love about cycling! Even for old farts like us, we can even push ourselves, and don't have to worry much about hurting ourselves (Unless, of course, we get squished by a truck!) 

Back in '84 when I lived in Queens, at the age of 22, there was a running track a 20-minute walk from where I lived....so I thought it might be neat to take up jogging. I'd go and do 4-8 laps...and that would be enough. While it wasn't effortless, in retrospect, I think it was the boredom that made me quit after those few laps.

Bhayes: I like your style! I'm planning on doing a similar-type thing soon- in that I'm going to ride the short distance to get off the main road, and then just get on the side road and and go a few miles (mostly downhill) and then return- even if I have to stop and rest every hundred feet on the way back, or have to walk the bike.....just getting out there and doing it...and covering some ground will be a good start. Just forcing one's self to do something, with no "easy out" options, is a good plan. Ride...walk or crawl....it gets ya out there and ghets ya used to it and builds you up. 

I love it!


----------



## bhayes505

Solitary: I'll mention this also. Growing up my dad was a big runner but as he got older his knees really started to bother him. When I started to really get into riding I told him, buy a bike, you'll love it and it won't hurt your knees. Now, at 64 years old, he's out there w/ me every time I ride. People are shocked at how strong of a rider he is at 64.


----------



## willieboy

This is a great thread. Next month I will turn 53. Three years ago when I went in for my 50th physical my doctor asked me if I had my affairs in order  I smiled and he said, I'm not kidding. My father had a heart attack in his 60's, a stroke in his 70's and fought cancer twice. My brother died in his 40's from heart issues some of which he brought on himself. My grandmother was diabetic. 

Sitting in his office, 50 years old, 5'9" tall and 212 pounds I had to listen. He got to me. He asked me to lose 30 pounds by the next physical a year from then. I did some research on diet and started a plan to lose the weight. I changed everything. Eating five or six times a day and using a 40/30/30 diet (protein, carbs and fat) and being conscious of the types of those I was getting. My exercise plan was the treadmill and some light lifting. I showed up for my 51st physical a year later and was 31 pounds lighter. He was blown away that someone actually listened to him. At this point I had hit a small plateau but still wanted to increase my fitness level. In July of 2010 I gave up drinking completely. That's was a big step because I really enjoyed my wine (a little too much). The treadmill was getting a little old and my knees were starting to bug me a little. 

This is when I decided to get the old mountain bike out of the shed. Got her tuned up and purchased some shoes, pedals, shorts and a helmet. I mapped a route from my driveway that was 2 miles in length. My thinking was I would always be close enough to home that I could get back even if I had to walk. The first ride was two laps and I thought I was going to die. As the weeks went on the distance increased to three laps, then four, then five etc. This happened over a two-month period. One day I had two road bikes pass me going the opposite direction and it dawned on me, I bet I could ride a little faster and farther with one of those. This is when it all started. I won’t bore you with all the bike research and purchase experience but off I went to get one. I started riding the road bike in October of 2010 and it has become the best thing that I have ever done for my body. I currently ride three or four days a week as that’s all my schedule will allow and manage to log 400-500 miles per month. I’ve learned to enjoy climbing too  Never thought that would be the case in the beginning. As I write this story I’m 157 pounds, felling the best I’ve felt since I can remember and have no plans on stopping anytime soon. 

I remember that first 15 mile ride. Then 20, then 25, 30 and so on. What I’ve learned from this experience is we can do anything we put our mind too. Sometimes we need a nudge from someone else or a circumstance to get started but once we focus on a goal and are willing to be accountable to it, the sky is the limit. I’m a blessed man to have this sport, this forum and the bicycling community around me. Keep rolling. :thumbsup:

You become what you think about most!


----------



## froze

WillieBoy, thanks for sharing that story, that was really inspiring!! I'm so glad you saw your way out of a short life. Your story I'm sure will inspire some here to do the same thing and stick to it. I too believe in self prophecy, and that can be good or bad depending on how a person thinks. 

Congratulations.


----------



## willieboy

froze said:


> WillieBoy, thanks for sharing that story, that was really inspiring!! I'm so glad you saw your way out of a short life. Your story I'm sure will inspire some here to do the same thing and stick to it. I too believe in self prophecy, and that can be good or bad depending on how a person thinks.
> 
> Congratulations.


Thank you.


----------



## SolitaryRider

Another great example! Thanks, Willieboy!

It could have been so much different. I knew this nice guy whose father had died at the age of 49 from a heart attack. When this guy got to be 49 (which is also my age now) his wife talked him into going to the doctor for a check-up, just so that he wouldn't follow in his father's footsteps (This guy was a former ballroom dance instructor-turned-auto-mechanic and didn't get much exercise and was getting quite a pot)- doctor gives him a clean bill of health....

Two weeks later, he drops dead from a heart attack, sitting in his race car before a race.

It's great to see all the people on here who may be avoiding that by getting fit before it happens!

And Willie, I know exactly what you mean- I know that as I get a little stronger, I may be able to whiz over at least the moderate hills, and actually be able to enjoy the fact that they won't seem like much of an issue. And while the bigger hills may never be easy, and still require a lot of work to get over, I'm sure when I can do them without stopping or being out of breath, even they will be enjoyable.

So many stories on here of people doing what I'm trying to do, and you all succeeded- so I know I'll be able to do it too- as I have the determination, so there is nothing stopping me! Had I not heard all of your stories, I might have thought "This is hopeless"- but seeing people who are much worse-off than I even managing to do it, makes me realize that my goals are certainly achievable, and not set too high.


----------



## FatGut1

I raced when I was a kid. I stopped to be a chef and took the lifestyle will all of my vigor.

I was a 20+ year smoker and a hard drinker when I started to ride again. I don't know if my past legal bills were more than what it costs to race though.

I was about 20 lbs overweight and couldn't walk a flight of stairs without losing my breath or spilling my drink.


Now 3 1/2 years later , 20k miles, 80 races, soon to be a competitive Cat 3 and now I own a 40 man cycling team.

I miss the past lifestyle sometimes and when I do I go on a ride so punishing that it takes the thought right outta my head.


----------



## froze

I too had a friend that never did anything physical-unlike his wife who was very fit, his dad was the same way and died of a heart attack at 56. So one day my friend decides to start working out at the age of 55 so he wouldn't die, fortunately his wife told him to get a physical first, so he does and the doctor says there isn't anything wrong and he can start physical activity. So he joins a gym, unfortunately the doctor didn't tell him to start slow, but I did, but he didn't listen, so off he went pushing his body to the limit for about an hour, goes to work and dies at his desk of a heart attack due to a blood clot that formed and moved into the heart.

If any one comes to this forum and is looking to start a exercise routine and happens to read this, start your exercise light weight for a short period of time, and slow short distance if running or biking...no matter how much further, faster, or more you think you can go and you need to take it very easy for the first few weeks to get your body to accustomed to working again. The blood clot in my friend happened because his body wasn't use to working out and thickened, if he had started slowly the clot would have never formed and the blood would have began to thin a bit.

There are certain things a beginner cyclist, no matter the age but especially older people, needs to do to when they start something like cycling, first go slow and short, no smoking, eating a healthier diet, 
reduce stress, taking low-dose aspirin every day for about first 3 months of exercising, donating blood, and drinking 8–10 glasses of water a day.


----------



## SolitaryRider

Wow, Froze- sounds like I'm instinctively on the right track: I've been trying to ease into better fitness by walking an hour a day (over pretty good hills); I did increase my water intake; I already was eating a good diet, but I've reduced the quantity I eat- at least until I get my weight down.....(I can't imagine the horrid shape I'd be in now if I HADN'T been eating a natural, mostly vegetarian diet since 1985! -I'd probably be dead!)- Always lived a clean life (I'm repulsed by alcohol; I will enjoy a very occasional cigarette- maybe buy a pack 3 or 4 times a year)

That blood clot info is valuable! I didn't know that blood clots could form that way. Lucky it didn't happen to me the first few times I rode my bike- after riding up my 600' driveway, uphill - and huffing and puffing for nearly an hour afterwards! (Then again, I haven't been totally physically inactive)


----------



## SolitaryRider

One good thing I have going for me: A while back, before I started losing weight and exercising, I had taken my blood pressure with my mother's sphygmomanometer, and it was the same as it was the last time I had had it taken by a doctor when I was 16 years old- 110/70.


----------



## shearwater

Took early retirement last year at 56 years of age. Stopped smoking (50 per day for 30 years) and piled on one and a half stone in weight!!

Bought a road bike and struggled in terms of distance and climbing (I seemed to walk every other hill)

9 months on.....at least 25 miles per day , including winter riding, and at least one 45 mile trip each week. Hills and banks are much easier and offer no fear..lol


----------



## radiocraig

I bought a townie electra 3 speed 3 years ago and weighed 225...it was a work out to get 1 mile to work. but i did it every day....lost 75 lbs and got some "real" bikes and did 2 centuries last year. this year i have already signed up for 2 mtb races and a century. biking saved my health and my quality or life


----------



## froze

SolitaryRider said:


> Wow, Froze- sounds like I'm instinctively on the right track: I've been trying to ease into better fitness by walking an hour a day (over pretty good hills); I did increase my water intake; I already was eating a good diet, but I've reduced the quantity I eat- at least until I get my weight down.....(I can't imagine the horrid shape I'd be in now if I HADN'T been eating a natural, mostly vegetarian diet since 1985! -I'd probably be dead!)- Always lived a clean life (I'm repulsed by alcohol; I will enjoy a very occasional cigarette- maybe buy a pack 3 or 4 times a year)
> 
> That blood clot info is valuable! I didn't know that blood clots could form that way. Lucky it didn't happen to me the first few times I rode my bike- after riding up my 600' driveway, uphill - and huffing and puffing for nearly an hour afterwards! (Then again, I haven't been totally physically inactive)


The thing is, some people can handle doing nothing for 35 for 40 years, then one day start running and no problem, but some can't. There's no telling who the some can't are, so it's best, and safer, to do as you're doing. Keep it up, you're doing great, just don't give up and stop. Most people get into this late life fitness craze, or some sort of New Years resolution, and stop after a month or two or three; don't be a statistic! Some days you'll feel like not wanting to do it, that's when you just have to push yourself. The thing is once you do this exercise thing you will have more energy the more the weight comes off and your metabolism begins to rev up.

Don't get discouraged no matter what the scales say. There will come a time you'll hit a wall and no weight will come off for a while, it can bum you out if you let it. So you just keep doing what you've been doing, and eventually that wall will crumble. Keep in mind too that the human body is weird, when you first start a program you walk a short distance then slowly build up to an hour (an example), and you stay walking that hour for months...your body gets use to the hour walks and seizes to improve further! Obviously this means you need to walk longer, or transfer to a bike to get more cardio in.

The veggie diet thing doesn't work for all people, it didn't for me. I had a friend who was a pro vegan diet guru(?) and she put my family on this diet for 9 months. I lost all energy, couldn't ride a bike up mountains like I had without bonking huge; she adjusted the diet further for my needs and nothing, more adjusting and more of nothing. She said give it 6 months, I gave it 9 to be totally fair with the program. I went back to meat and my energy levels came back up within a week and I felt good again on the bike. There's a pro cyclist that's a vegan and it works for him, but most cyclists it doesn't. 

Also there is validity to the South Beach diet and the Atkins diet; my wife's doctor put her (and a friend of hers) on the South Beach and her friend has lost 60 pounds in one year, my wife isn't doing so well because she keeps cheating, she's lost 20 pounds. But the pressure is on my wife because her friend is doing far better. Neither of them buy the diet bars or drinks, they just do the diet.


----------



## SolitaryRider

All that is SO true, Froze!

I have made a few false starts over the last few years- but I think this time I'm in the game to stay! I now realize that unless I start to do more heavy, physical outdoor work, I'm just going to have to keep at regular exercise, permanently. [Seems like that should be a given, but I used to be active enough to where i really didn't have to think about going out and doing exercise].

I'm not getting discouraged because I think I've set a reasonable regimen for myself and realistic, achievable goals [which of course will increase in the future]. 

Since I've seriously started this effort to get back into shape and lose weight back just before Thanksgiving, I've managed to stick with my hour of walking [1/2 two times per day] without missing a session- regardless of weather, time constraints or mood. 

I lost 12 lbs. in the first month (was down to 208)....then regained 7, as I ate a little too heavily one month [We're Eye-talian; I'm a good cook and my mother lives 300' from my residence...and if you know Eye-talian mothers...the chief thing they do is push food on you...they're like the culinary equivalent of a drug dealer! ) -as of yesterday I am back down to that 208, and on my way to hopefully 200 by this time next month. And seeing the pounds come off and feeling the extra energy I've gained, even at this early stage, helps keep me at it. 

I think the main thing is though, that I WANT to ride my bike....like I used to when I was 10 or 14.....so it's not only the desire to get fit...but my love for cycling, that makes this doable and keeps me focused. I know that once i start riding regularly in a month or so, I'll make even better progress- both at getting fit/losing weight, and at being able to ride further/faster/more vertical 

It's that desire to fly down the road on my bike that is making all the difference. If I hadn't had gotten that bike, I don't think I would have made it even this far. 

As far as my diet, I'm really not on any specific diet- I just eat lots of salads and veggies. I like meat well enough, but I find that I don't do well on it- as for some reason, a few ounces of meat seems to put a few pounds of fat on me immediately. (Even though, on the rare occasions when I eat it, it is home-cooked and of the highest quality, with virtually no fat)

I think what was really detrimental to me, was that back around 2005-06, I had one of my steers butchered- and thus had meat twice a week for over a year! (I did enough BBQing to last me a lifetime!)- that seems to be when I really put on the weight, and it didn't just magically go away when I went back to 99% vegetarian/vegan. [That 1% is just for my mother's meatballs and occasional roast beef].- So I do agree, that everyone's body is different- and I have a feeling I may have to adjust my food intake routine when I start cycling more- as the way it is now, I only have a snack in the morning [granola bar and tea...or leftover tidbits from the previous day]...no lunch....dinnar, and then some snacks at night [not junk food!]. As I plan on riding in the mornings,[I'm not a morning person, but I'm already altering my routine to work toward that end] I'm sure I'll need some fuel to make the "motor" spin.

One question: What is this "bonking" I hear everyone always mentioning? [I know what boinking is....but I doubt you meant that you were going to make love to a fat woman when you refer to "bonking big-time" ]

I've heard of a lot of people having success with that South Beach diet- I'd probably find it very hard to stick to an actual diet though. Eating more salads for meals (as another poster a while back in this thread mentioned] and limiting my portions and staying away from junk seems to do alright for me [And keep me healthy...ain't been to a doctor since 1978!].

Thanks again for the encouragement- this REALLY does help! This whole thread has been so inspirational- and I KNOW it has motivated me to stick with it. My short-term goal is to be able to ride the 11 mile circuit around my "block" [with numerous steep hills and 1/2-3/4 mile steep grades] and I believe I will achieve that goal before April.

I'm really motivated, because I want to ride; I want to get back to having that 36in. waist and 42in. chest that I had for most of my life, since teenage-hood. My family has good genetics- people who live long and remain young when they are old. I've already seen my sister throw that away by a life of sloth and debauchery....and I don't want to do likewise! 

Oh, and I just have to mention this, in relation to people giving up quickly on the fitness craze: my bro-in-law [other sister's husband- not the sloth sister's...] bought a Sears 5 speed bike back in the 70's when he was about 35. Only rode it a few times. That was pretty much the end of his attempt at physical fitness. That bike was my very first "speed" bike- as he gave it to me when I was 13. [Poor Bro-in-law has had numerous health problems over the years, including a quadruple bypass]

To reference another thread I had started here in which I was trying to ascertain the reason that people buy expensive bikes, despite the fact, that unless they are pro-racers, the performance benefits don't seem to be very substantial. Now I think I am beginning to see why the aesthetics of more expensive bike matter. Having a nice bike makes you want to ride it more! My cheapo $300 BD bike is the nicest bike I've ever had, and makes me want to ride....and I'm to the point where I can see myself upgrading next year, to a Bikesdirect $1200-$1500 bike, even though i doubt it'll make a dimes worth of difference in my riding....just because the aesthetic qualities of that bike will make me want to ride even more. [ I couldn't find that thread for some reason...or i would have posted that last paragraph there!]

</novel>


----------



## PJ352

SolitaryRider said:


> One question: What is this "bonking" I hear everyone always mentioning?


Hitting the wall - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## froze

SolitaryRider said:


> ..and I'm to the point where I can see myself upgrading next year, to a Bikesdirect $1200-$1500 bike, even though i doubt it'll make a dimes worth of difference in my riding....just because the aesthetic qualities of that bike will make me want to ride even more. [ I couldn't find that thread for some reason...or i would have posted that last paragraph there!]
> 
> </novel>


I believe you'll make it to your 36 42 dream, talking about wanting to get there is half the battle, it's called a self fulling prophecy, you keep speaking it out loud every day and believing and eventually it will happen.

Bikes Direct is a great place to get a decent bike for lower cost then most LBS's can provide. Granted some of their bikes are at inflated prices then lowered to look like a deal, but there are some deals worth serious consideration. Deals such as their Motobecane Titanium line of bikes that have two models within your $1500 range, like the Century Elite Ti (slightly more comfortable ride then the road race) at $1599, and the LeChamp Ti Heat (road race) at $1595, and the Le Champion Ti Apex (road race) at $1495. And they have a great looking steel lugged frame bike called the Motobecane Gran Premio Pro for $1499. Some are a bit higher in the price but worth looking at to see if you need that level. The Century ride bike is geared for longer rides and had a bit more stretched out geometry for a bit more comfortable ride, not a lot more but a bit more.

Make sure you get your correct size by going to their size chart for each model. You will have to some fiddling with certain fit things like saddle height and fore and aft position, and stem height and reach which may require a new stem if the original one can't be made to work. This is typical of even walk in store bought bikes. A better bike will give you better reliability and more efficient pedaling. Once you get into a better bike you shouldn't have a need for anything better then that ever, you can even race on those TI bikes if you decide to get crazy some day. The Century Ti can do light touring because it has eyelets on the rear dropouts for panniers or fenders.

I'm not sure what your long term cycling goes are but there are web sites with schedule's that can take you all the way to doing a 100 mile ride; see: Training for a Century Ride

Keep us updated on how your doing.


----------



## SolitaryRider

PJ352 said:


> Hitting the wall - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Thanks, PJ! [Wonders to self: "Why didn't I think of that?"] -Not that I'm too lazy to Google...but...uh....who'd'a thunk they'd have such a term?! (Talk about over-looking the obvious, eh?)

While thinking about "bonking" last night on my walk, coincidentally, I experienced the elusive "natural high"....just as I was pondering if there might be a connection between the two! Although the fact that I experienced the high last night, c.3 hours after having eaten a plate of whole spaghetti for dinner, would tend to make me think there couldn't be a connection. 

It was weird though- as last night's episode was the most intense I'd ever experienced. And it's something which happens very rarely- as I've been a walker all my life, yet have only experienced the natural high a handful of times- and strangely, it seems when I do experience it, the temperature is always right around 40F (+/-1).


----------



## PJ352

SolitaryRider said:


> Thanks, PJ! [Wonders to self: "Why didn't I think of that?"] -Not that I'm too lazy to Google...but...uh....who'd'a thunk they'd have such a term?! (Talk about over-looking the obvious, eh?)
> 
> While thinking about "bonking" last night on my walk, coincidentally, I experienced the elusive "natural high"....just as I was pondering if there might be a connection between the two! Although the fact that I experienced the high last night, c.3 hours after having eaten a plate of whole spaghetti for dinner, would tend to make me think there couldn't be a connection.
> 
> It was weird though- as last night's episode was the most intense I'd ever experienced. And it's something which happens very rarely- as I've been a walker all my life, yet have only experienced the natural high a handful of times- and strangely, it seems when I do experience it, the temperature is always right around 40F (+/-1).


I can't say what exactly you experienced last night, but it could have been an 'endorphin rush'. Coincidentally, Wikipedia's a good source for that as well. Check out the 'runners high' section in particular.
Endorphin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I'm no expert on these matters, but bonking and the endorphin high (if that's what you experienced) aren't at all related. Quite the opposite, in fact. Bonking is your body essentially running out of energy/ dehydrating, thus the term "Hitting the wall", as opposed to the euphoric high attained by (among other things) prolonged, strenuous exercise.


----------



## SolitaryRider

froze said:


> I believe you'll make it to your 36 42 dream, talking about wanting to get there is half the battle, it's called a self fulling prophecy, you keep speaking it out loud every day and believing and eventually it will happen.
> 
> Bikes Direct is a great place to get a decent bike for lower cost then most LBS's can provide. Granted some of their bikes are at inflated prices then lowered to look like a deal, but there are some deals worth serious consideration. Deals such as their Motobecane Titanium line of bikes that have two models within your $1500 range, like the Century Elite Ti (slightly more comfortable ride then the road race) at $1599, and the LeChamp Ti Heat (road race) at $1595, and the Le Champion Ti Apex (road race) at $1495. And they have a great looking steel lugged frame bike called the Motobecane Gran Premio Pro for $1499. Some are a bit higher in the price but worth looking at to see if you need that level. The Century ride bike is geared for longer rides and had a bit more stretched out geometry for a bit more comfortable ride, not a lot more but a bit more.
> 
> Make sure you get your correct size by going to their size chart for each model. You will have to some fiddling with certain fit things like saddle height and fore and aft position, and stem height and reach which may require a new stem if the original one can't be made to work. This is typical of even walk in store bought bikes. A better bike will give you better reliability and more efficient pedaling. Once you get into a better bike you shouldn't have a need for anything better then that ever, you can even race on those TI bikes if you decide to get crazy some day. The Century Ti can do light touring because it has eyelets on the rear dropouts for panniers or fenders.
> 
> I'm not sure what your long term cycling goes are but there are web sites with schedule's that can take you all the way to doing a 100 mile ride; see: Training for a Century Ride
> 
> Keep us updated on how your doing.


I made a mistake- my chest is actually 44- (Had to measure last night, as I couldn't remember if I was 42 or 44).....and after having lost that 12 pounds of late, I'm only about an inch off the 36" waist [I never looked as fat as i am- as my fat is quite solid- I guess that's why I didn't realize for a long time that I had gotten fat....]- hehe...it's not exactly my dream...just a goal...a milepost, if you will- as it was just the way I had been for a good part of my adult life. I know when I'm back to that size, I'm doing O-K. 

Yeah, I really like those Motobecane Centuries- and would definitely consider one- especially after hearing all the good comments and seeing all the nice pics of them in the Motobecane forum, here. If I ride the wheels off my present Mercier this spring and summer, next summer, after consulting you and the others here, I'll likely pull the trigger- and the beauty is, I'll be in no hurry, so can weait for just the right deal- try and get one with a nice wheelset and all. 

At least now I have the Mercier to help calculate sizing, too. Got lucky with this one, as it fits like a glove- except the reach is a little too long- and if it were a better bike, I would definitely get a shorter stem. So between BD's sizing chart and the idea I can get from this bike, I should be able to get pretty close on fit.

I don't pay any attention the "retail price" or "compare to" prices...although I've noticed some of BD's bikes are much better deals than others- and on some occasions, those prices can be accurate. 

I can't believe I'm actually thinking about getting a fancier bike already! I don't think I have 100 miles on my Mercier yet! (I've even learned to like the somewhat crappy STI 2300 brifters[sorry...] 

I'd love to be able to ride 100 miles one day- just to be able to say I've done it- but I do try and keep my cycling informal and just enjoy the ride. I think once I hit my [hilly] 11 mile goal, I'll be able to make quick progress from there. My next goal will be a ride to the town 10 miles away and back...and then to the bigger town 17 miles away and back. That's about as far as I see myself going, realistically.....as I think a hundred-miler might get tedious and boring....but ya never know- maybe just once, to see if I could do it. 

I don't know what it is, but just talking about this stuff with you, makes me want to ride! If I didn't have to go to Bowling Green today to look at a truck, I think I go out and take a little ride! (If I were up to it, I'd ride the bike to where I have to go, and back, and I'd be joining the century club!) [Cracking up at the thought of pulling up to look at a truck, on a bike...buying the truck, and throwing the bike in the bed if i buy it, and driving home!]

A small observation: All the cheapo bikes I had when I was young all had freewheels that clicked when freewheeling... It's so nice to have a silent bike now! The only noise I now hear is when shifting the front derailleur. And I'm sure even that would be eliminated on a better bike. -Look at this- I'm actually coming to appreciate the aesthetics of cycling!


----------



## SolitaryRider

PJ352 said:


> I'm no expert on these matters, but bonking and the endorphin high (if that's what you experienced) aren't at all related. Quite the opposite, in fact. Bonking is your body essentially running out of energy/ dehydrating, thus the term "Hitting the wall", as opposed to the euphoric high attained by (among other things) prolonged, strenuous exercise.


Heh...yeah, that's what I figured- especially seeing as I had just loaded up on quality carbs.... much less on a simple 1/2 hour walk. [I've done 5-hour walks and never bonked nor gotten the "natural high"]

I think I did experience the bonk at least once in my life- in my late teens- already not having ridden for a few years, I decided to rent a bike (lived in NYC then) and do kind of a modified version of the NYC Marathon route (except for the Staten Island leg)- on a heavy 3-speed bike! I was never so tired in all my life! I almost couldn't walk home from the subway! If I had had a lesser constitution, I think I would have passed out! (The worst part was, I think I "hit the wall" in the Bronx, and still had a ways to go to get the bike back to the rental place on 30-something street in Manhattan- I don't know how I made it....). That's something I'll never forget. I remember very little of the actual ride...but I remember the after-effects!

EDIT: It's scary- in retrospect. I do have a general recollection of the general route I took and of various points in that ride, over 30 years ago- but I just have absolutely no recollection of the segment from the Bronx back to the bike shop- and to make matters worse, i had gotten lost in the Bronx!- but after bonking in the Bronx, I just have no memory, until I was on the subway on the way home!]


----------



## radagascar

Not in the best shape of my life right now but I'm 6'1 165 pounds. Once I start my tri training I'll probably drop to 160ish. My cardio isn't so great for a skinny guy though.


----------



## Danger Mouse

I started riding about 2 years ago. I've been going to the gym lifting weights 3-4 days per week for several years before I started riding. I decided I needed to do some cardio and running was hurting my knees and back. I decided to give cycling a try. I bought my first road bike and the first time I rode it was a 5 mile ride where I thought I was going to do. I even fell down at one point because I was going so slow. I found out some of my friends did road biking also so I started joining them on rides. It was really though at first and they always had to wait for me to catch up. Eventually sticking with it paid off and I'm now having no problems staying with them. I know some of you said you like to ride alone, but for me riding with friends has really helped me get better. My favorite part of riding has become the company. We start riding and chatting and before I know it we've gone 50, 60, 70 miles or more on a single ride. The other thing I like about riding is that you see things completely different on a bike than in a car. I've driven around many of the areas that I've rode on. When on a bike those same areas seem completely different.

I've also discovered barefoot running. I just recently started running with minimal pain. I want to start training for my first triathlon. It's something I thought I would never consider doing but I'm excited to try.

I love riding and making friends on rides. Hope to see some of you on the road.


----------



## xNickc

Im still new to biking, but I was in shape. I recently got injured from Running so I decided to start biking.


----------



## tuck

I started riding again last August, at age 44, on a Trek Hybrid (Katai), then moved up to a 2.1 after about 6 weeks, then up to a Madone 4 series after another 2 weeks. Still riding the Madone now.

Since August, I've gone from weighing 248 pounds and killing myself after managing 6 miles in about 30 minutes, to weighing 206..and dropping...and managing 20-21 miles, in 1:02ish-1:05ish, on a daily basis.


----------



## cam313

Picked up my new bike on Monday night. Took it for my first spin last night. 

50 years old and first time on a bike in nearly 20 years. Felt great to be back on a bike again but after one mile, I was sucking wind and HR must have been up to about 130 bpm. 

The cold chased me back home, ears were aching from the cold and wind. But even if it were a 60 degree night, I doubt I could have gone much further. Have much work to do to get in shape ! :yesnod:


----------



## Rapunzara

Solitary, I love this thread!

Sometime late in 2005, a friend of mine had talked a few of us into dusting the cobwebs off of whatever bike we had stashed away. A couple short rides over a couple of weeks, then one day "pushing" these bikes up a very grooved dirt hill to ride around a pond...I was 44 and had been smoking a pack a day for over 30 years...my lungs screamed in agony and I will never forget that moment of saying "that's it...I quit!" Smoking, that is. =)

A month or so later, I ran into a booth that touted "training for a century" with this Team in Training organization. I never did anything so hard in my life. But oh what a feeling of accomplishment that was to finish! (I did it 4 more times) I call it "kismet". And as I "whined" my way up hills during our training, those folks that had beaten their cancers, or the loved ones that were there in memory of those that did not, kept my butt in perspective. No, I did not lose a bunch of weight...the fear of the "bonk" was put into us by our coaches...but I knew I could do this if they could!

Riding 2 miles was torture...then 6 miles seemed like an impossibility. 30 miles?? Are you kidding me?? =)

You have a wonderful attitude and I wish you the best! (yes, at 50, I still whine plenty up those horrid hills!) You can do eeeet!


----------



## fsworld

I was 27 and 198lb. While I did stuff outside and walk a lot I didn't do any real exercise and a 15 mile ride killed me. Today, about 6 months later Im down to the 160s on weight and a 15 mile ride doesn't seem worth getting geared up for. Its amazing how I look so different in the mirror, I can't wait to see another 6 months. 

For my actual riding I haven't pushed myself too much, I can do 40 miles without hurting, I've done 60 something miles. Im going to try to do 125 mile ride this week on an easy path so we will see how that goes.


----------



## SolitaryRider

Rapunzara said:


> Solitary, I love this thread!
> 
> Sometime late in 2005, a friend of mine had talked a few of us into dusting the cobwebs off of whatever bike we had stashed away. A couple short rides over a couple of weeks, then one day "pushing" these bikes up a very grooved dirt hill to ride around a pond...I was 44 and had been smoking a pack a day for over 30 years...my lungs screamed in agony and I will never forget that moment of saying "that's it...I quit!" Smoking, that is. =)
> 
> A month or so later, I ran into a booth that touted "training for a century" with this Team in Training organization. I never did anything so hard in my life. But oh what a feeling of accomplishment that was to finish! (I did it 4 more times) I call it "kismet". And as I "whined" my way up hills during our training, those folks that had beaten their cancers, or the loved ones that were there in memory of those that did not, kept my butt in perspective. No, I did not lose a bunch of weight...the fear of the "bonk" was put into us by our coaches...but I knew I could do this if they could!
> 
> Riding 2 miles was torture...then 6 miles seemed like an impossibility. 30 miles?? Are you kidding me?? =)
> 
> You have a wonderful attitude and I wish you the best! (yes, at 50, I still whine plenty up those horrid hills!) You can do eeeet!


Great story! Thanks for sharing it, and thanks for the encouragement! 

Seriously, if it weren't for all the personal stories in this thread of people persevering and over-coming, I think I might have given up on trying to be a cyclist at this late age and on these hills! 




fsworld said:


> I was 27 and 198lb. While I did stuff outside and walk a lot I didn't do any real exercise and a 15 mile ride killed me. Today, about 6 months later Im down to the 160s on weight and a 15 mile ride doesn't seem worth getting geared up for. Its amazing how I look so different in the mirror, I can't wait to see another 6 months.
> 
> For my actual riding I haven't pushed myself too much, I can do 40 miles without hurting, I've done 60 something miles. Im going to try to do 125 mile ride this week on an easy path so we will see how that goes.


Sounds just like my scenario- walking and [easy]outdoor work....and I thought that could pass as exercise, but woke up one day to see that while I might not be as bad off as some, I was definitely going downhill, and was out of shape badly. 

Hearing those mileages you mention sounds SCARY to me now....but it's so encouraging, as I know I'll be at that point myself one day....because if you all can do it...so can I! 

Thanks.


----------



## froze

fsworld said:


> I was 27 and 198lb. While I did stuff outside and walk a lot I didn't do any real exercise and a 15 mile ride killed me. Today, about 6 months later Im down to the 160s on weight and a 15 mile ride doesn't seem worth getting geared up for. Its amazing how I look so different in the mirror, I can't wait to see another 6 months.
> 
> For my actual riding I haven't pushed myself too much, I can do 40 miles without hurting, I've done 60 something miles. Im going to try to do 125 mile ride this week on an easy path so we will see how that goes.



Nice going. I love hearing stories like this and others I've read here. Keep up the great work, your body will appreciate you in the long run...not to mention the opposite sex.


----------



## Polyhedron

40+, 200Lbs.
Riding with a group makes me push harder and I'm seeing results.


----------



## nick1992

started cycling with my brother who is really in shape.. keeps me going


----------



## Captain Reckless

all my deceased relatives were the result of heart problems and at age 50 I was horrified to realise I was racing them all. I tried several things but found again cycling and just went further and further so I can now do 100 miles a day and have lost about 16Kg which is metric for loads of fat! I now ride with a cycling club and it's great.


----------



## atxrider

I haven't started cycling yet but there is some fat that I can trim for sure.


----------



## Tucson_2011

*The long road*

after recovering from double bypass surgery at 51, I found I weighed 228 lbs. Cleaning up the old bike collection got my mind remembering how much fun it used to be to ride, got me through the first 10 mile trip after few grocery/liquor store runs to loosen up. Two years later I can do a 45 mile trip at a quick pace without stopping, but the usual is three 25 mile trips per week. My goal is to do the Catalina Highway on Mt Lemmon by the end of the summer. And I am now below 190 lbs. Hey, I was flatlined with strokes in an operating room and have made it back to riding - you can do it too!

32.309261,-110.743904 - Google Maps Google Maps.


----------



## froze

Tucson_2011 said:


> after recovering from double bypass surgery at 51, I found I weighed 228 lbs. Cleaning up the old bike collection got my mind remembering how much fun it used to be to ride, got me through the first 10 mile trip after few grocery/liquor store runs to loosen up. Two years later I can do a 45 mile trip at a quick pace without stopping, but the usual is three 25 mile trips per week. My goal is to do the Catalina Highway on Mt Lemmon by the end of the summer. And I am now below 190 lbs. Hey, I was flatlined with strokes in an operating room and have made it back to riding - you can do it too!
> 
> 32.309261,-110.743904 - Google Maps Google Maps.


Another fantastic story; congratulations on fighting a hard fought battle and winning!! Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## LennartBendfeldt

Im not exactly out of shape but im not "athletic" i just started too and i can hardly ride 30 minutes. So im right there with you.


----------



## seewhatididther

I was about 215 lbs and now I'm down to 205. Baby steps, baby step. My favorite part about starting to ride was being just starving for the rest of the day. I figured "that must mean its working." I've just recently started paying attention to calorie intake, too, so hopefully that will help drop the lbs.


----------



## SolitaryRider

Thanks, all, for yet more great stories!

SeewhatIdidther, you're right- it's baby-steps..... If we can do a pound or two per week, and keep it off, that's about as good as it gets. It's harder now, because we're actually trying to lose weight, instead of just maintaining our weight- so we have to take in fewer calories than we burn each day. (I don't count calories, per-se, but rather just eat very light- having nothing but salads, many days. I find that skipping trips to the store is a big help too- if you don't have tempting snacks or food readily on hand, it's a lot easier)

The good news is: Once we get down to our ideal weight, it won't be quite so hard, as we'll then just be maintaining our weight, rather than trying to lose. And while we'll still have to be careful not to start gaining again, we'll still be able to eat a LITTLE more liberally.

I went from 220 back in November, to almo0st 200 now...and have about 25 more pounds to go- and I'm anxious to get there- because I want to know what it is to feel hungry again. I guess I had gotten to the point where I had so much stored fat, that I was never hungry. I like to eat, and would do so out of habit...but I haven't actually been hungry in YEARS! I want to again be able to say "Gee, I'm starving, and can't wait till dinner-time!". (I often look forward to eating, but not because I'm hungry- but rather just in anticipation of the good taste of the food, and the ritual of sitting down and eating and relaxing- but I don't know what it is to be hungry, even now that I'm dieting....I can't wait to actually be "hungry" again!) [Darn lucky Ethiopians! ]


----------



## Russ257

I started last year. I was 29 and weighed 275lbs. I joined a biggest loser competition at work and started to watch what I ate and work out at the gym. I dont like treadmills or elpiticals. I was walking/jogging on the indoor track or outdoors but my knees didnt like it. I got a bike and started riding. I worked up to 10 mile rides after work and 20 mile rides on the weekend. This year i am going to get a new bike and try some longer rides. I am signed up for a 51 mile ride in June.


----------



## froze

Russ257 said:


> I started last year. I was 29 and weighed 275lbs. I joined a biggest loser competition at work and started to watch what I ate and work out at the gym. I dont like treadmills or elpiticals. I was walking/jogging on the indoor track or outdoors but my knees didnt like it. I got a bike and started riding. I worked up to 10 mile rides after work and 20 mile rides on the weekend. This year i am going to get a new bike and try some longer rides. I am signed up for a 51 mile ride in June.


Fantastic!!! Keep of the great work. In case you want to train to do a 100 mile ride after the June 51 miler here's a schedule to help you accomplish it: Training for a Century Ride You can also use it to train for the 50, if you look at the 5th week on a Saturday they have a 53 mile ride. Stay with the program as outlined if you decide to do this plan so you don't over exert and hurt yourself. You can also add a week or two or 3, or even 4 if you want a slower start to the beginning by simply reducing the mileage by 10% on all the 1st week catagories for each new week you add.


----------



## 1bamafan14

Not to brag but I was in elite physical shape. I got into cycling due injuring my hamstring while training for a marathon. I have also done P90X 4 times and am on my first rotation of P90X2. On Feb. 22 I celebrated my 1 year of being clean from a food addiction (don't laugh). I was 300 lbs and now I am 175 with 9% body fat. I went from 46 pants to 30's. I went from a bathtub gut to washboard abs. I am in AWESOME shape. Now I am glad I hurt my hammy because it introduced me to cycling!


----------



## Russ257

Thanks for the advice. I suppose I forgot to post the end of my story. I got down to 190lbs in October and have been staying there.


----------



## Tajue17

I'm 41 200lbs and live in Plymouth, Mass and I went on my first ride I think in the spring after buying a used allez, I did about a 2 mile ride which was pretty much downhill and flat and even though I needed a rest at the two mile mark I sat there and starred at the mayflower saying to myself this was pretty cool and I kinda felt like a kid again cruising on those custom BMX's.

what I didn't realize was the ride back was somewhat up hill which I beat the hell out of myself pulling that off, drank all my water that last 1/2 mile and to top it off my street is maybe 75yds straight up and then a quick turn and theres my driveway,,, well I never even made it to my driveway my legs just gave out! 

the bikes been sitting in the shed since and my gowl is to get right back on it once the weather is decent,, theres a few things with one being I still havent got a helmut because I want to know for sure I will stick with this before I spend the money because the bike store wanted me to by a 100.00 helmet and I needed clip pedals and the shoes which I didn't buy yet either and everything just seemed to be an investment so i said look let me ride the dang first a few times. 

I have slightly high Blood Pressure and my tryglicerides are high and I need to excersise where heart disease and high clorestorol runs in my mothers family and they all have heart attacks. I'm sick of the gyms and sick of waiting for weights and machines there and trying to get my routine down and I'm always getting held up so I really want to do the biking,,

the one thing that freaked me out during the whole ride was the cars skimming my left side, how do you stand your ground OR hold your line on the road in traffic to me it seems like I'm pissing people off in cars,, I don't know anybody who rides let alone anyone that currently matches my physical criteria to ride with so its me vs them.


----------



## froze

Russ257 said:


> Thanks for the advice. I suppose I forgot to post the end of my story. I got down to 190lbs in October and have been staying there.


I was wondering where you are at now, thanks for adding that. I knew you had done a fantastic job just by reading what you wrote by starting an exercise program and wanting to a do a 50 mile bike ride; the weight loss is the cherry on the topping...just don't eat either! Great job, I hope you do this for many years to come.


----------



## irishexpat

did my first ride last night....2 miles in 10 minutes. would have ridden longer but it was getting dark (which is a lie....i was breathing really hard)


im a bit out of shape, but my job involves 10 hours of hiking and digging on hilly terrain, which i was doing until about a month ago. So that helped. But still......this biking stuff is tough.


----------



## Joehs

I realized very quickly how out of shape I am. 

Back in high school, I was in the marching band, that was never a problem. Played lacrosse for the local city and club sport in college, wasn't ever a problem. 

Picked up the nasty smoking habit and quit getting in regular cardio and it seems to have affected me much more than I thought. 

I got my bike about two weeks ago, but weather has been pretty bad. I've had three rides since I got it. Two were 5-6 mile rides, and one I did was just a hair over 9 miles. I was spent for the last, but was bareable for the 5-6 milers. I've got a long way to go if I want to be able to ride the local 63 mile race in august. 

First and foremost, gotta kick the nicotine habit. I've been on and off for awhile, but haven't had a real reason to quit and I always liked it. Now that I've got something to work towards, I'm hoping it'll help keep me motivated to kick the habit to the curb.


----------



## jman0000

I'm 41 and just got started MTBing last year. Bought a nice FS MTB at the beginning of the year. Back and forth trips to the LBS for this and that (you know the routine) and I discovered they do a weekly 20-miler. So I decided to join'em - on my MTB! Needless to say I get dusted when ascending, but after only 3 rides now, I'm keeping up much better. I'm working a lot harder than any of them, obviously, but I'm looking for an old steel road bike just to use for these rides. I keep getting "Man, you're brave to come out here on a mountain bike." I tell'em "I'm not scared of anything, but man am I tired!"


----------



## Wetelvis

My first trip on my bike in over a year was on my comuter with a trailer I bought for my 55 pound Boxer. January inch of snow on the ground did 22 km round trip on the Galloping Gouse. Thought I was going to die but in the end it felt good to get out again.


----------



## Zachariah

Cycling literally gave me a new lease on life. 

Prior to that - I was a homeless, 42-year old alcoholic, two-pack/day smoker and drug addict. I was 82 pounds overweight, and suffering from Congestive Heart Failure, Pulmonary Edema, Liver problems, Hypertension, and borderline Diabetes.:mad2: I once told myself if I ever was to quit - I would seriously take up cycling. I needed to, since being a recovering idiot while being sedentary....was sure to kill me well before I reached 45. 

Today, at 48 - I log about 2500+ road/mountain miles a year, including a few road centuries and MTB epics. I lost all the excess weight I gained from quitting everything decadent, and even got myself a set of abs...something I never even knew I had! 

I love my new life today. Cycling is my recovery...and, for that - I'll be riding 'till I drop.:thumbsup:


----------



## froze

Zachariah said:


> Cycling literally gave me a new lease on life.
> 
> Prior to that - I was a homeless, 42-year old alcoholic, two-pack/day smoker and drug addict. I was 82 pounds overweight, and suffering from Congestive Heart Failure, Pulmonary Edema, Liver problems, Hypertension, and borderline Diabetes.:mad2: I once told myself if I ever was to quit - I would seriously take up cycling. I needed to, since being a recovering idiot while being sedentary....was sure to kill me well before I reached 45.
> 
> Today, at 48 - I log about 2500+ road/mountain miles a year, including a few road centuries and MTB epics. I lost all the excess weight I gained from quitting everything decadent, and even got myself a set of abs...something I never even knew I had!
> 
> I love my new life today. Cycling is my recovery...and, for that - I'll be riding 'till I drop.:thumbsup:


Congrats from making it back from hell!! I'm glad you decided to stay around so you can inspire others about your life and what you did to come back from that hell. And great job with your weight loss too.


----------



## Zachariah

froze said:


> Congrats from making it back from hell!! I'm glad you decided to stay around so you can inspire others about your life and what you did to come back from that hell. And great job with your weight loss too.


Thanks. It's truly amazing how much the human body can rebound. Mind you, I was hooked on all that crap for 22 non-stop, hellacious years. Thanks to biking - I went from taking nine different medications to only two today.


----------



## froze

Zachariah said:


> Thanks. It's truly amazing how much the human body can rebound. Mind you, I was hooked on all that crap for 22 non-stop, hellacious years. Thanks to biking - I went from taking nine different medications to only two today.


What you made you decide to give up the life of hell if I may ask? It's ok if you rather not say, just wondering.


----------



## Zachariah

froze said:


> What you made you decide to give up the life of hell if I may ask? It's ok if you rather not say, just wondering.


I simply got sick and tired of losing....everything. I got to the point my own life was coming to a premature end, due to my excesses. I (luckily) woke up one day and told myself, "this can't be - I'm not even done living yet.":idea:


----------



## froze

Zachariah said:


> I simply got sick and tired of losing....everything. I got to the point my own life was coming to a premature end, due to my excesses. I woke up one day and told myself, "this can't be - I'm not even done living yet.":idea:


I'm glad you found your way back. I had a close friend that my family knew for many years, one day he walked away from his family, house, and job and went to live on the streets of Santa Barbara CA. That was 25 years ago, last I heard he was still doing that, I don't have a clue if he's even still alive. I'm glad you came back.


----------



## Zachariah

froze said:


> I'm glad you found your way back. I had a close friend that my family knew for many years, one day he walked away from his family, house, and job and went to live on the streets of Santa Barbara CA. That was 25 years ago, last I heard he was still doing that, I don't have a clue if he's even still alive. I'm glad you came back.


Yes, addiction is an insidious demon. Been healthy as a horse, for most of my life. Who was I fooling? I really thought I was gonna die an addict...until I chickened out!!!


----------



## irishexpat

I was more out of shape than i thought. After doing 30 miles across 2 days......my right achilles tendon started hurting. After only three days of riding.


As of right now the pain is almost gone, but it has a creaking feeling in it that worries me. My plan is to keep off of it for another 5 days and ice it. My mom dealt with achilles tendonosis for over 2 years.....and i dont want to go down that path.

but man....it is tough to not ride with the bug so new and fresh in my head


----------



## torch511

I started cycling when I was 14 and not out of shape. Started racing at 17
Joined the Army but continued to ride. Did the occasional race and triathlon - still very much in shape.
Military sent me overseas a number of times - was deployed a lot - stopped cycling. Plus I was married and had some kids. Still in good shape though.
Then I got out
And I got lazy
And I got fat.

I went from 160 to 280 at 5'7"
At age 35, my daughter made a comment that I was so fat she could not hug me anymore (could not touch her hands behind her back)
Bought a bike, started cycling, lost 20 pounds

At age 36 I had multiple heart attacks and underwent emergency cardiac surgery. Had I not started cycling I would be dead right now. Started cycling as soon as I could after surgery. I actually went back to work only 9 days after surgery, was at the gym 13 days post op, and started cycling 6 weeks after surgery. Lost some more weight but kind of fluctuated between 220-235.

Early this year I said enough is enough and made a commitment. Am now under 200 pounds and am getting into pretty decent shape. My goal is to get back down to 160. I added mountain biking and running to road riding. Even at 230 I could maintain a 17 mph average for a solo century (no drafting) I have ridden 50 at 20. I am anxious to see what I can do now that I am 35 pounds lighter. I know my average speed on the mountain bike has skyrocketed in the last 2 months. By the time serious road bike season hits I am down to 185 and I am doing a 20-22 avg sustained.


----------



## froze

irishexpat said:


> I was more out of shape than i thought. After doing 30 miles across 2 days......my right achilles tendon started hurting. After only three days of riding.
> 
> 
> As of right now the pain is almost gone, but it has a creaking feeling in it that worries me. My plan is to keep off of it for another 5 days and ice it. My mom dealt with achilles tendonosis for over 2 years.....and i dont want to go down that path.
> 
> but man....it is tough to not ride with the bug so new and fresh in my head


I pm'd you.


----------



## Tajue17

I'm still out of shape I found out yesterday,,, I rode about 2 miles and my knees started hurting but its the first ride of the season and I'm coming down from a bad fever i had the night before and I'm still groggy.


----------



## SolitaryRider

Tajue17 said:


> the one thing that freaked me out during the whole ride was the cars skimming my left side, how do you stand your ground OR hold your line on the road in traffic to me it seems like I'm pissing people off in cars,, I don't know anybody who rides let alone anyone that currently matches my physical criteria to ride with so its me vs them.


Ah-ah-AH! Don't let 'em do that! One[or more] of them will hit you in short time.... Take up a whole lane in situations where that is apt to happen- don't give them the space to squeeze by. I know...to do so seems rather counter-intuitive...but believe me, it's much safer. That way, the only way they'll hit you, is if they drive right over you from the rear- which is far more unlikely. Also, make yourself seen- I wear day-glo shirts or a safety vest.......

****** ******* ******* ******* ******* ******* ******* ******* ******* *******

UPDATE: I just started really riding this week, as the weather is becoming decent- and I am making noticeable progress! I'm tackling the worst hills, 'cause I have to be able to get over them to get anywhere......and I made it up the worst one, and a total of almost two miles before having to rest. Not huffing and puffing as bad....and building the strength to make the lesser rolling hills not much of a problem (Also learning how to use the gears- and momentum....). I'm also almost 20 pounds lighter than when I made my first attempts at cycling back before the winter...so I guess that is helping,

I do believe I am going to be able to do this! And I am addicted to road biking! I was worried at first that I might get bored with the relatively slow speed of cycling, but except for the steep hills, I'm keeping my speed up, and not just plodding along, so instead of just watching the scenery go by slowly, I'm more like "driving" the bike, and not getting bored at all! Battling the hills and seeing quick progress is also a neat thing.

Fellers[sic], I think you can include me among your ranks!


----------



## projectfreedom

My brother specifically was quite out of shape when he was cycling, I recall hearing him breathe from another room! it definitely, I feel, saved his life. 

@chris0997, the runners high is great isnt it!


----------



## panzercom2002

I made it six miles. Although to be honest the route is fairly flat. The one hill I did need to negotiate I stopped about 3/4's of the way up and pretended I needed some water. Took me about ten minutes to recover from that one.


----------



## FatMike

As the user name suggests I am 30lbs overweight. I bought a road bike in July of last year and put about 400 miles on it before I couldn't ride any more because of a bunch of sorry excuses, and then winter. Now it seems the winter is over and I am heading out for my first ride since last August. Thanks for the motivation found in this thread! Hopefully I will need to change my user name soon!


----------



## easyridernyc

older than you. by a bit. dropped about sixty pounds a while back

several winters ago i let it go, what's worse i thought things were under control when they were, in fact, not. muffins (blueberry! anit-oxidant!) and butter, coffee cream and sugar for breakfast. pizza, two large slices with extras plus coke (diet!) for lunch, burgers or fired chicken or sauteed chinese (healthy!) for dinner. took about three weeks, maybe a month to pack it on. got on the scale one day by chance and was pretty shocked. got my phat a55 on the bike soon after. 

few key steps along the way, though. say goodbye to saturated fat. i like coffee so i went dark with a little skim and equal. no more muffins, maybe an english with plain butter and a teaspoon of strawberry jam once in a while. grilled chicken and/or salad for lunch, no dressing, extra veggies, spinach, tomato, portabello,whatever was around. or maybe pizza, one slice plain. and no more fried anything. maybe steamed chinese brown rice if i had to go chinese. and i got off the subway an express stop early and hauled it home on the way home from work. in the cold, that was something lol. and not coincidentally, that's when i really started to see the pounds peeling away. 

and i got back on the bike. and stayed on. took about two and a half months, the pounds never came back....


----------



## FatMike

Just finished my first ride of the year, felt good although I have a feeling I'll be sore tomorrow! Managed 13.5 miles in 1 hr which included a few serious (for me) hills so I am rather pleased. I think I need to upgrade to some clips to help smooth out my pedaling!


----------



## Zachariah

Haha...Diet Soda is such the BIG LIE. Maybe zero calories - but the outrageous bloat and false security you get forces many to overeat, just to "compensate."


----------



## SolitaryRider

Every time I read a new post here, I want to go out and ride!

Congrats, everyone....and keep up the good work!!!!


----------



## Phaseshift

SolitaryRider said:


> The thought: As I anticipated getting my first bicycle in several decades at age 49, I figured I'd start out slowly...like making an 11-mile circuit on the local country roads around my home, here in the rolling hills of Kentucky.
> 
> The reality: Riding the first time from my front gate to my rear fence (about 1200') with a good deal of it being a good up-hill grade, I had to stop after about 200' and was huffing and puffing like crazy. Had to stop 2 more times before I made it the entire 1200'. When I came in the house, I was huffing and puffing for an hour!
> 
> Fast-forward about 2 weeks of doing that routine....I still have to make two stops...but don't huff and puff nearly as bad, and am breathing normally when I get in the house.
> 
> My goal is to be able to do that ride without stopping to rest...then I will venture to ride a little on the street (Like the 3/10ths of a mile to the church just down the road). Maybe by spring I'll be able to do the 11 mile circuit?
> 
> I am pathetic! Wow! I wanted a bike largely so that I'd get some much needed aerobic exercise....I'd say I should have gotten it a few years ago. Was anyone else this pathetic? (Granted, if I were still in relatively flat Long Island and NYC, I'd probably be able to ride at least a few miles....)


hey man, keep up the good work! Keep at it, this is a great thread.


----------



## SolitaryRider

Phaseshift said:


> hey man, keep up the good work! Keep at it, this is a great thread.


Thanks! All the encouragement in this thread has really helped to keep me psyched-up! 

Back in the winter I didn't ride much (but will next winter!), and right now, with the mild weather, I'm busy doing a lot of work outdoors...but I've been getting a few rides in- and am actually doing pretty good as far as conquering the hills (My darn driveway still kills me, though!)

I ordered some water bottles, which should be arriving any day now...and as soon as I get 'em, I'm going to do that 11 mile circuit!


----------



## jhow

Im 43, 230. Been doing the stationary bike off and on since 09 but I was coming to dread getting on it. I had an old mtn bike i had bought at wally world ten years ago in a misguided attempt to take a camping trip. I had been tinkering with it to get it to work but every trip around the yard would almost kill me. Last week I stopped by the local Dicks and picked up a Diamondback Edgewood. Did that ever make a difference! It is friking huge but it seems to almost disappear once I get on it. I've been able to get out and ride a few miles and discover that I can still tackle the same hills that I did as a kid and still get defeated by the ones I couldnt. I'm looking forward to pushing out farther everyday. Hopefully I can keep up the motivation.


----------



## froze

jhow said:


> Im 43, 230. Been doing the stationary bike off and on since 09 but I was coming to dread getting on it. I had an old mtn bike i had bought at wally world ten years ago in a misguided attempt to take a camping trip. I had been tinkering with it to get it to work but every trip around the yard would almost kill me. Last week I stopped by the local Dicks and picked up a Diamondback Edgewood. Did that ever make a difference! It is friking huge but it seems to almost disappear once I get on it. I've been able to get out and ride a few miles and discover that I can still tackle the same hills that I did as a kid and still get defeated by the ones I couldnt. I'm looking forward to pushing out farther everyday. Hopefully I can keep up the motivation.


Your doing great, just keep doing what you've been doing except do on the new bike. Stationary trainers are very boring but they serve a purpose. Now that you have a bike you can ride outdoors it will be a lot more fun, you can go places, see new things etc; you'll feel yourself more motivated to ride. Then on occasion when the weather is bad you can ride the outdoor bike and not feel so bored if you only have to do it once or twice in a row before getting to go outside again. Also you can keep your interest up if you take the bike in the car someplace and ride around in a new town; I rarely do that because I just ride from the house and go to a different town and back, but depending on where you live you might have to use the car to go a bit to ride in new areas. 

Above all else make it fun, you'll enjoy riding more which means you'll get into better shape. Eventually you could, if you wanted to, is to work up to doing a century but it will take some specific training routine. The only problem with your bike is that it appears to only have one water bottle holder, Polar makes a 24 ounce insulated bottle, but for longer trips you need more fluid, so Walmart sells a bottle holder and bracket made by Bell that was rated to be the second best bottle bracket and holder on the market Minoura being the best but it cost more. If you decide to get a second water bottle holder the Bell does not come with a rubber grommet to protect the frame from the steel band so you can use electrical tape to protect the paint from the band.


----------



## mjcz5853

*Excellent form of exercise.*

I started out with a Schwinn “World” back in ’86. At that time I weighed 195 lbs. I began by cycling around my neighborhood, maybe 2 miles, huffing and puffing along the way. Fast forward 2 months I was biking 15 miles, 3 times a week. By the end of month 3 I dropped 20 lbs! My endurance was peaked. I‘m still riding 15 - 20 miles 3 times a week and never felt better.


----------



## jhow

froze said:


> Your doing great, just keep doing what you've been doing except do on the new bike. Stationary trainers are very boring but they serve a purpose. Now that you have a bike you can ride outdoors it will be a lot more fun, you can go places, see new things etc; you'll feel yourself more motivated to ride. Then on occasion when the weather is bad you can ride the outdoor bike and not feel so bored if you only have to do it once or twice in a row before getting to go outside again. Also you can keep your interest up if you take the bike in the car someplace and ride around in a new town; I rarely do that because I just ride from the house and go to a different town and back, but depending on where you live you might have to use the car to go a bit to ride in new areas.
> 
> Above all else make it fun, you'll enjoy riding more which means you'll get into better shape. Eventually you could, if you wanted to, is to work up to doing a century but it will take some specific training routine. The only problem with your bike is that it appears to only have one water bottle holder, Polar makes a 24 ounce insulated bottle, but for longer trips you need more fluid, so Walmart sells a bottle holder and bracket made by Bell that was rated to be the second best bottle bracket and holder on the market Minoura being the best but it cost more. If you decide to get a second water bottle holder the Bell does not come with a rubber grommet to protect the frame from the steel band so you can use electrical tape to protect the paint from the band.


Yeah, I have several things on my list including a good hydration source, helmet (i know, i know), decent pedals (these are way too slick), and some type of tire repair stuff. My primary goal right now is finding a way out of my neighborhood which is surrounded by narrow, very busy streets. I can't even remember the last time I came upon a cycle as a driver so I know I will probably be a surprise to a lot of vehicles around here. But I'm thinking that I can piece together enough parking lots and service roads to get into the country. I managed a long steep grade yesterday and was very pleased with myself. A comment on here mentioned reminding yourself not to panic or tense up and just pedal really helped get me to the top.


----------



## GumbyN

i'm now 41, started last spring (outdoors on a road bike).
rewind... knew i was going to get a bike, i bought a trainer and put my MTB on it (with road tires) and would do interval training on it about 3x a week for anywhere from 20-45 minutes (got a decent Cateye V3 computer w/ HR monitor so i didn't blow up). legs got a huge pump, which i missed from working out many years ago (until my motorcycle accident in '98).

got my bike (2011 Specialized Roubaix Elite Apex), went out for a ride and was gasping for air! didn't stop riding, just gasping. couldn't believe it. rode 11-12 miles. 
got home, hopped off the bike, legs felt like i hadn't even left... ??? 
it took me a while to get my cardio up to the same level as my legs were.
i had no clue how much i weighed at the beginning, but my wife bought me new pants for work in August, and then i had to stop riding for various reason (heatwave in KC in Aug, then work 12 hour shifts from Sep-Thanksgiving)...

then i eclipsed the point where i realized my shoes were holding me back cuz they SUCK.


----------



## GumbyN

savagemann said:


> Maybe someone will find this inspirational.


i did, thanks for sharing the entire story.


----------



## tazzmacd

You want motivation, 47 this year, totally out of shape, weigh 240, I have lost 25 lbs the past 6 or so months but need more off. Just bought a Giant Defy and a trainer, starting to ride it each morning and at night right now. Need to get the legs back into shape before I hit the road ways, besides can't say I want to ride in -6C right now.

So the motivation, I ran across the Trek Tours where you can follow the Tour de France and do the same roads and mountain stages as the tour just before they get there. It has been my biggest wish to see the TDF in person. Showed them to my wife, she shock the hell out of me and told me that if I could get into shape and think I could ride them she would have no problem letting me go do one. She would join me in Paris for the finish and spend a some time there afterwards. 

That is my motivation!!! I am hoping in a couple of years I can be following the tour around and riding some of the mountain and road stages that I have been following for the past 25 plus years. Just hope I can do it.

Wish me luck


----------



## MonstaMatt

Im 26 185 pounds and 5'10 i used to weigh a little over 200 8 months ago, but im at that point that running is making its toll on my knees so thats why i switched over, hopefully i can drop to 175


----------



## bryanc

So many inspirational stories here! I just bought my first bicycle yesterday afternoon. I'm 36, 5'10", and ~150 pounds but I'm incredibly out of shape. I took my first ride this morning by pedaling to work. It was only 2 miles but I wasn't prepared for the hills. OMG were my thighs and lungs on fire. I had to stop once each way. Completing that trip without stopping will be my first major accomplishment. I'll come back here in a few months and give a progress report. I'm so happy that I finally decided to get a bike.


----------



## ryan555

GumbyN said:


> i'm now 41, started last spring (outdoors on a road bike).
> rewind... knew i was going to get a bike, i bought a trainer and put my MTB on it (with road tires) and would do interval training on it about 3x a week for anywhere from 20-45 minutes (got a decent Cateye V3 computer w/ HR monitor so i didn't blow up). legs got a huge pump, which i missed from working out many years ago (until my motorcycle accident in '98).
> 
> got my bike (2011 Specialized Roubaix Elite Apex), went out for a ride and was gasping for air! didn't stop riding, just gasping. couldn't believe it. rode 11-12 miles.
> got home, hopped off the bike, legs felt like i hadn't even left... ???
> it took me a while to get my cardio up to the same level as my legs were.
> i had no clue how much i weighed at the beginning, but my wife bought me new pants for work in August, and then i had to stop riding for various reason (heatwave in KC in Aug, then work 12 hour shifts from Sep-Thanksgiving)...
> 
> then i eclipsed the point where i realized my shoes were holding me back cuz they SUCK.


Where in KC are you? I'm up north myself and just got my bike 2 weeks ago.

My story: I'm 36, and currently weigh roughly 168. I was diagnosed at the age of 7 with asthma. Started smoking at 15. Spent a while strung out, but since May 25th 1997, I've been stone cold sober. Still couldn't kick the smoking. 5'7" since the age of 12, and weighed about 120 when I graduated from high school. Got up to about 160, then down to 130 during my bad period. Got married, and, when I was packing up to move in with the wife, came across pants from my 8th grade dance that I could still fit into, 13 years later. The wife got pregnant and I put on the typical "sympathy weight". She lost everything and then some after my son was born. I didn't. Then she got pregnant again 4 years later and i put on more. Decided I didn't want to be big anymore, and she and I did Power 90 together the summer after my daughter was born. Lost about 25 pounds, down to about 195 in 3 months. Then got sedentary again, and, put it all back on. Now, during all this time the only physical activity I had was golf(addict), but I rode in a cart and didn't walk. Then, September of 2010 I went into the dr's for strep throat and weighed 225,my biggest ever. Then, I got a staph infection in my leg a few days after christmas that year, and weighed 205. That had to be cut out of my leg on new year's day in the urgent care center. I then had another infection and went in again on February 4th of 2011. The dr weighed me then and I weighed 190. I asked the doctor if that was normal considering I hadn't changed my eating habits and hadn't been working out. But I had been using the restroom every hour all day and was constantly thirsty. They sent me to the lab and they ran a quick blood test, at 8 in the morning, and not having eaten anything yet. I tested at 396! I didn't even get "Let's run more tests", I got "You're diabetic.".

So, I started playing even more golf(thought it might help if I walked) and had to start changing my diet. Played softball in the summer, and was pretty active all summer and into the fall. Then, in september of last year, my dad bought a bike. I hadn't been on one since I was 15, and jumped on it to mess around for a minute. That was it! I had to have one. I borrowed a mountain bike from my wife's mom that she wasn't using. We rode some, but I hated the bike. I new I was gonna have to get a road bike. Just picked it up about 2 weeks ago, a Giant Defy 5. Jumped on it when I got the first chance, and made it about 1/2 a mile through my neighborhood. Wow, that was hard. I still smoke, which I know with the asthma is probably not the best, but, it's still my only vice and has been very difficult to give up. Went and rode the other day with the wife, and my 2 young ones - who are just now learning - and on the 1/4 mile path, I made it around 6 times, and wasn't sore once, but it's flat. So much better on this new bike. Reading through all of this has made me realize that I can do this as well. My goal is to do the Tour de Cure ride long ride for Diabetes here in KC. That is my goal for next year, but I may try to get the short, 25 miler in this year. I dont get much time to ride at night, so my goal is to start getting up 3 to 4 times a week early and go ride for a bit before I head into the office. tomorrow morning is going to be the first time I do it.

I just felt the need to chime in and also tell all of you that this is one very motivational thread, and I'm glad I've spent nearly all day reading through each post. Thank You so much for this!!


----------



## TwntyOneTwlv

Got my first bike yesterday. 

20 years old, 5'9", 205lbs. My goal is to be 180 by the end of the summer!


----------



## Zachariah

TwntyOneTwlv said:


> Got my first bike yesterday.
> 
> 20 years old, 5'9", 205lbs. My goal is to be 180 by the end of the summer!


The HILLS are your friends!


----------



## ryan555

Zachariah said:


> The HILLS are your friends!


Maybe for some of us . I got out this morning for my first before-work ride. I didn't last too long, but, according to my odometer on my truck, I did 1.5 miles. Now I know that's not much, and it didn't take too long, but I still smoke,(gotta quit) and I haven't done anything like this since I was 15. I live at what is basically the top of a hill which is the tallest hill in the neighborhood, so it's all uphill to get home from anywhere I ride. I live in the neighborhood I grew up in and I don't remember the hills being so taxing 20+ years ago. Guess I need some more serious time in the saddle.


----------



## Nerdsftw

Before I cycled , I was really 
lazy and I didn't really like going outside, then I got an old bike my coisin used to use. After a few years, I stopped cycling and I quickly outgrew my bike. Last year , I went to China and my cousin had a bike and after that , I decided on road biking. Now I'm trying to get a new road bike.


----------



## Bensley7

Ten months ago I went to the ER thinking I was having a heart attack, TWICE. It turned out to be acid reflux and that led to the discovery of high blood pressure. I wieghed 260lbs and never exersised. I purchased a Trek Marlin MTB and began riding the trails. It was a 40mi drive to and from the trail so I began to ride it on the road. I was doing about 10mi at a pop in around 54min when a friend let me borrow his Trek 2.3. I knew immediately that I was hooked on the road. I recently purchased a Specialized Tarmac and now ride 16-20mi at a stretch, at least every other day. Man, I ride all the time. I can squeeze 17 into the time it originally took me to do 10 on the MTB. I am down to an 223 and still falling. No more blood pressure issues and reflux is under control with meds and diet. I can say that cycling changed, improved, and possibly saved my life.


----------



## froze

Bensley7 said:


> Ten months ago I went to the ER thinking I was having a heart attack, TWICE. It turned out to be acid reflux and that led to the discovery of high blood pressure. I wieghed 260lbs and never exersised. I purchased a Trek Marlin MTB and began riding the trails. It was a 40mi drive to and from the trail so I began to ride it on the road. I was doing about 10mi at a pop in around 54min when a friend let me borrow his Trek 2.3. I knew immediately that I was hooked on the road. I recently purchased a Specialized Tarmac and now ride 16-20mi at a stretch, at least every other day. Man, I ride all the time. I can squeeze 17 into the time it originally took me to do 10 on the MTB. I am down to an 223 and still falling. No more blood pressure issues and reflux is under control with meds and diet. I can say that cycling changed, improved, and possibly saved my life.


That's fantastic, great job. We're glad your still around, I'm sure your family is more so!


----------



## mac4095

Started out just doing a few blocks, now two hours maybe 25 miles. Looking to get better on hills and just improving my over all fitness.


----------



## alien4fish

mac4095 said:


> Started out just doing a few blocks, now two hours maybe 25 miles. Looking to get better on hills and just improving my over all fitness.


a cat eye wirless will do wonders in helping you keep track of how you are doing, Im riding 16-20 miles everytime I go out(almost daily)And I have lost another 3 lbs in a week
I started at 298 now down to 272 and still losing, I eat healthy, rest when im tired, and train hard when im on my bike. And i LOVE MY Fuji!


----------



## Unit 91

32. Have played sports most of my life. Lately I've not had time to play hockey as much as I'd like. That has hurt quite a bit. I used to be heavy into mountain biking, but I hate having to drive to a trail. My mom is a big road biker. I started to put some pieces together and realized that a road bike was a good choice. 

Currently at 195 or so, which honestly isn't awful for me if I'm playing hockey and fit. I'm 5'9", but wide and muscular. At this point I just wanted something to help me quit smoking and not feel tired all the time. I rode six miles today in just under half an hour. My goal is a century. I wouldn't mind if I dropped 20 pounds either. I hear the ladies like that. Haha.


----------



## birdkid02

31 170lbs, Pack a day smoker for 15 years. I quit smoking two months ago started riding hard about a month ago. I rode 14 miles averaged 15.6mph yesterday. Which may not seem like a lot to some but to me it was huge. I live in north west Texas so the wind is always blowing.


----------



## froze

Unit 91 said:


> 32. Have played sports most of my life. Lately I've not had time to play hockey as much as I'd like. That has hurt quite a bit. I used to be heavy into mountain biking, but I hate having to drive to a trail. My mom is a big road biker. I started to put some pieces together and realized that a road bike was a good choice.
> 
> Currently at 195 or so, which honestly isn't awful for me if I'm playing hockey and fit. I'm 5'9", but wide and muscular. At this point I just wanted something to help me quit smoking and not feel tired all the time. I rode six miles today in just under half an hour. My goal is a century. I wouldn't mind if I dropped 20 pounds either. I hear the ladies like that. Haha.


Don't get to wonky over your weight loss, when you ride and ride a lot your body naturally will drop weight. You can add some dieting to that but you have to be careful you don't starve your body for energy. So eat smart. Also those BMI charts are not the sole way of judging how much you should weigh, that chart is based on an average person...a person with medium size bones. Do you see where I'm going? A person with large bones trying to fit into the BMI framework would look gaunt, just as a person with large muscle mass would look. So there are 3 factors that need to be calculated before you get a better picture of what your idea weight should be, BMI; LBM; and bone size; see charts below for explanation of the last two, you do a web search and find BMI calculators which many know about but few know about the ones I've listed below.

No one is built the same, so see these following web sites to get a better picture of where you should be:

http://www.ehow.com/how_5168157_measure-size-see-big-boned.html

Scan down to men: http://www.healthchecksystems.com/heightweightchart.htm

http://www.gain-weight-muscle-fast.com/lean-body-mass.html


----------



## MustMoto

This is good a spot as any for my first post. I'm 35 and haven't ridden a rode bike for at least 18 years. I rode MTB until last year, but almost always a shuttle or DH, so there was no real exercise in it. In the last 5-8 years I've packed on 40 pounds even with a fairly active lifestyle. Finally after racing a GNCC Motorcycle Race a few weeks ago, I decided it's time to get in shape as being overweight has hindered my speed and endurance.

Last week a picked up a 2008 Ridley Excalibur and jumped right in. I weighed in at 240lbs the day I bought it.

The first ride went about how expected it to. 10 miles on fairly flat roads. In the first 1/4 mile I was huffing and a puffing. My legs burned and my butt hurt. I managed to knock out the 10 miles in 36 minutes. Now a week later I'm down to 32 minutes and it's not as painful. I now weigh in at 232. 

It's a big drop for a week I know, and I expect it to taper back quite a bit as the weeks roll on. After a couple weeks I hope to increase my lunch time ride to 15 miles, then 20. Maybe in a year or so I'll try a century (I did numerous MS150 rides when I was a teen), but for now I'm happy just to get out and turn the cranks.


----------



## Longhair-NL

I just started road biking about a month ago. A combination of eating differently, the road bike and elliptical cross trainer, I have lost 8 kg (17.5 lbs) in the month. My goal is to lose another 20 kg (44 lbs).

I don't remember how long it took me to go 20 km (12.5 miles) on my first ride and the next day was brutal. Yesterday I went 104 km (64.6 miles) in a little over 5 hours and if it wasn't for the rain today, I could have easily gone for a short (20 to 30 km) ride.


----------



## desertgeezer

Six foot, 200 pounds when I started. Now, I'm 185 pounds and 5'11".


----------



## froze

MustMoto said:


> This is good a spot as any for my first post. I'm 35 and haven't ridden a rode bike for at least 18 years. I rode MTB until last year, but almost always a shuttle or DH, so there was no real exercise in it. In the last 5-8 years I've packed on 40 pounds even with a fairly active lifestyle. Finally after racing a GNCC Motorcycle Race a few weeks ago, I decided it's time to get in shape as being overweight has hindered my speed and endurance.
> 
> Last week a picked up a 2008 Ridley Excalibur and jumped right in. I weighed in at 240lbs the day I bought it.
> 
> The first ride went about how expected it to. 10 miles on fairly flat roads. In the first 1/4 mile I was huffing and a puffing. My legs burned and my butt hurt. I managed to knock out the 10 miles in 36 minutes. Now a week later I'm down to 32 minutes and it's not as painful. I now weigh in at 232.
> 
> It's a big drop for a week I know, and I expect it to taper back quite a bit as the weeks roll on. After a couple weeks I hope to increase my lunch time ride to 15 miles, then 20. Maybe in a year or so I'll try a century (I did numerous MS150 rides when I was a teen), but for now I'm happy just to get out and turn the cranks.


Congratulations dude. I know for sure you'll make your weight loss goals...why do I say that with such certainty? Because your competitive by nature, and that competitivness will drive you to reach your goal.


----------



## SolitaryRider

Well, everyone.....I finally did it! Got out and did that hilly 11.37 mile circuit which I had set as my first goal. Took me an hour and 15 minutes (I rested about 10 or 11 times)- and other than 4 or 5 of the worst hills...it wasn't that bad! I could have gone more! 

Considering that I had hardly been riding since I got my bike last autumn, I'm making pretty good progress. 

My next goal is to be able to do that route EASILY! 

It was actually a pretty enjoyable experience (I was expecting it to be misery). Got to see a lot of beautiful country scenery- the little stuff that ya don't have time to see when driving; Saw some critters....and a few dogs came out to greet me...and even a rooster made an attempt at chasing me! 

Some of the up-hills were agony.....but the flats and downhills were fun!(To me, that's what cycling is all about- when you can zip along quickly and easily).

All-in-all, I did better than I expected, for my first real ride! (I just complained on some of the bigger hills "Ah, C'mon! This is ridiculous!")


----------



## tribe

Hi all,

This seems to be a very appropriate thread to do my first post since at 55 I'm starting again for the 10th time or so. The last time I quit about 3 years ago after back surgery I was doing about 100 miles a week with the longest ride a 30 miler at 15mph avg. Now (one week into my comeback) I'm doing 12 miles in one hour and I cough for 15 minutes non stop when I get home. 

The good news is that the body has "memory" and it never gets as bad as starting for the first time ever! That first time for me as an adult was 25 years ago with a MB in flat asphalt 10 blocks to the lake with head wind. I almost die. I was 30 and thought that nobody on earth could be in worst shape than me!!

Hey Solitary don't count the miles, count the time! You will be adding miles to your time sooner than you think.

Good luck to all of us that are starting!!

Cheers


----------



## SolitaryRider

Tribe, don't feel bad- I was coughing non-stop for a while after my first 4 mile ride! It's like I've been telling everyone: You don't realize how out of shape you really are until you get a bike! (Nor do you realize how many hills there are, or how big they are!) . I gotta count the miles instead of the time, though, 'cause I rest a lot. Good point about the body having memory! Up until the last few years, i was always in real good shape...and it does seem to be coming back to me quite easily- I just have to get out there and ride more- but I'm starting to feel as at-home on a bike again, as I did when I was 14. If I just get to where the hills don't slow me down so much (or stop me entirely) I'll have it made! I foresee myself being able to ride for many miles without stopping, very soon- even though I can't now.


----------



## ryan555

Good job Solitary. Just keep riding, like I keep telling myself, and it will come. Now if things like family would get out of my way, I'd be able to ride more than I currently do. Right now I'm only getting in a ride on sunday morning when the family is all away. I need to start going to bed sooner at night so I can get up in the mornings and ride for an hour before I head into work.


----------



## wwells

I just started a couple of days ago. 232#, 58 yrs old (in a few days) 6'1". The real kickers are the health issues that slowed me down. Diabetic for 15 years (last 7 on insulin). Three cancer related abdominal surgeries since 2004. Heart bypass surgery December 2010 and detached retina repair last summer.

I started with three 15-20 minute rides on fairly flat pavement for the past couple of days. I have a cadence and heart monitor so that helps me stay in the right cardio zone. Soreness is minimal, but blood sugar levels have gone way down (along with drastic reduction in insulin)!

I'm planning this regimen but increasing the time of the rides each week (6 days a week) as I can. I'm thinking I'll plan on three 30 minute rides per day next week. I may have to drop to 2 rides/day occasionally, but plan to increase the time on each ride when that happens.

Oh by the way, I still bounce when I fall. I put MD540's on the ride and fell the first time out... but I bounced instead of breaking. What a victory!


----------



## shawatsea

I started riding a box store"Mtn bike" around the block and by the time I saw the house I was dead. Now, 3 years later, I do 30 miles about one a week and ride 11 miles to work almost every day. I can make it to work in about 20 min as long as I don't hit a lot of red lights. Plus I'm not even drenched in sweat.


----------



## rcharb

Weighed 210lbs last fall when i started biking and with exercising at the gym over the winter I'm down to 185lbs with a target goal of 170. by end of summer,

I rode right at 500 miles total last year from labor day (started biking) to Jan 1. My goal for this year is 1500 miles.I have a 25 mile loop that I normally ride.


----------



## SolitaryRider

I'm coming along quickly!

Since getting my bike last fall, I had only been taking the occasional 1 or 2 mile ride, just to see how I'd do on the hills here. When I finally dove-in and did the 11 miles (see my previous post), and realized that it wasn't so bad...it was like a turning point. That, you might say, was actually the beginning of "real" riding for me (vs. farting around).

I did six miles today (just to hold me till I take another 11 miler tomorrow), and some of the hills are getting easier already! 

Reason I'm posting this: For all who are reading here, and who are getting a slow start.......I'd say: Just dive in! Just do it! 

And oh yeah......today, going downhill with a tailwind, I got 'er up to 37MPH! 

I can do this!

The hills are getting a little smaller EVERY time I ride! (What other sport can you see noticeable progress EVERY time you do it?!)...one road that I dreaded before ever doing it, has in fact turned out to be quite easy! And I can't wait till my next ride!

I think I'll be sticking with this, and starting to ride a lot more! 

And thanks again to everyone, for your personal stories...and to the regulars for the encouragement! You all have made this possible, by motivating me to stick with it and just DO it!


----------



## wwells

Encouraging!


----------



## SolitaryRider

Did 34 miles so far this week on the bike (which is actually more than I've driven my truck so far this week!)- Am I a cyclist yet?


----------



## froze

SolitaryRider said:


> Did 34 miles so far this week on the bike (which is actually more than I've driven my truck so far this week!)- Am I a cyclist yet?


Congrats!! Don't worry about whether or not 34 or whatever miles makes you a cyclist or not, just ride captain ride. 

I haven't said anything here about what happened to me back in last July, but I had a drunk driver run a stop sign right out in front of me while I was doing 55 to 57 mph in a 55 zone, T-boned him through his door, the drunk died at the scene. I was in a company vehicle and of course it was destroyed. One of the cops was sort of shocked that this time the drunk was killed instead of the sober person. They had to cut me out of the car but I thought I wasn't hurt except for a mild pain in my lower back. That mild pain turned out to be the last two vertebrae shifted, so physical therapy was prescribed for 5 months! 

But I rode my bike inspite of the back, actually made it feel better for a day afterwards, and I rode that bike a lot, put about 3200 miles on it from the time of the accident till late November when the weather got to be too cold (for the year ended up at 5800 miles which was about 2600 more then I normally do, my job gave me liberal time off during the day working about 4 hours a day instead of 8 to10 hours). But in late December with no improvement they decided to do surgery to relign the two vertes and fuse them and install an artificial disk, I found out a person just doesn't heal as fast at 58 then they did at 28! But the doc said that because I don't smoke, or drink, and because I ride a bike a lot I was healing faster then any patient my age area he's ever had...I find that hard to believe because I'm impatient and want the pain gone...who wouldn't! But it's a miracle I'm alive, so I actually celebrate the pain because it reminds me that I'm alive and to be grateful of that fact.

A month afterwards I decide to ride the bike again way ahead of what the doc and the physical therapist wanted, so I never told them I cheated by two months! But I only went about a mile that first time and very slowly crept it up to now I've been doing 45 mile rides on a Saturday. Needless to say the back has been uncomfortable while riding, but I keep riding. 

What's weird it that it's easier to ride the bike 45 miles then it is to walk a mile! Life has it's ups and downs and you just have to go with the tide, and moments like what I had and what some of you had with cancer and what not, you just have to keep going. Sorry, I'm trouble trying to express what I'm feeling and convey it to you all.


----------



## SolitaryRider

Wow- Froze! So sorry to hear about your accident- but glad that the piece of dirt who caused it will not be causing any more!

It just really stinks when you take care of yourself and do everyhting right...and some jerk has to do something that causes you permanent injury. 

It's true though- just staying active and not having bad habits goes along way. I haven't been to a doctor since 1978- I live clean, and if I get hurt, it heals quickly by itself. 

Very glad that you are still with us- and I hope the pain goes away and you can again ride like you always have. (This is exactly why I drive big full-size vehicles....getting 15MPG ain't so bad, when you consider the pain and medical bills it could save..... not to mention your life itself).

I know what you mean about the pain, too- sometimes, it's good just to be alive. I can't even imagine how you must have felt in the seconds after the accident- realizing what had happened..... It must truly be one of the scariest experiences of a lifetime. 

Thanks for sharing that incident- people need to hear stuff like that...it brings 'em down to reality and makes 'em realize how precious and fleeting life is. Your life or your health can be gone in the blinking of an eye..through no fault of your own.


----------



## froze

Thanks, it's good to still be here too. I can spend more time with my wife and kids and grandkids, plus do the dream bicycle trip across America when I retire that I've had planned for a long time.

I've had a strange life, can't into it all of that, but when the guy ran the stop sign to me it was just another day and had to handle it the best I could, wasn't really scared as much I was saddened that some guy lost his life due to stupidity and a 13 year old daughter lost her dad (she wasn't in the car thank God). Never even had a thought that I was going to die, like I sensed that I knew I wasn't! Weird as that sounds, but when this sort of stuff happens in past experiences enough it almost seems like you know. I knew as soon as I saw the car the driver was going to die.

I don't think short of being in a semi truck that I could have survived that accident any better then I did, maybe worse if I had been in a smaller car instead of full size car, or if he had T boned me instead.

Had a great eyewitness who saw the whole thing from start to finish, had his wife calling 911 even before he could stop his car. The guy was a former medic in the army, and immediately checked the drunk and got no response, then he checked on me and he was noticably shocked and relieved I was alive, was more amazed when he began to ask me questions and found out that I wasn't in any real pain, nothing was numb, my limbs could move, and no blood anywhere, I had done a check of myself before the "medic" guy asked but it was good to go through it twice in case I missed something. We talked until the emergency people arrived, he stayed around till they cut me out then we shook hands and I thanked him before they walked me to the ambulance to take me to a hospital.

Our lives spent on Earth is just a blink of an eye on the time line of eternity.


----------



## SolitaryRider

Sounds like you and I are a lot alike, Froze, in the way we react to things. I tend not to get phased easily (But am used to most other people over-reacting to situations....which only makes things worse.).

I've also learned by experience that I'm pretty tough/resourceful/have good instincts, and will get through and overcome anything that can be survived.

Luckily, I've only been in one accident over the years- and of course, it was the one time I was driving a less-than-full-sized vehicle (an S-10 pick-up). A guy pulled out of a stop sign, in a big old full-sized car, right in front of me. (He thought it was a four way stop!)- I didn't even have time to react/hit my brakes! That li'l truck folded up pretty bad, even though I wasn't going fast (I had just pulled away from my house, half a block down the road, and was preparing to turn at the intersection where it happened). My body twisted around, so that the RIGHT side of my head busted out the glass of the driver's side window. Amazingly, all I got was a scratch- not even any blood- and I told the cop who was the first to show up, that I'd refuse medical treatment, so he could cancel the ambulance. 

It was 100% the other guys fault (and declared so in court) but it still made me a much more careful driver over the last 20 years. (I had bought the S-10 as a back-up vehicle to my full-sized truck, as it was a good deal. Although I've been reluctant to drive anything other than full-sized vehicles all my life, I said "I don't get in accidents, and I won't keep it forever- should be O-K..."). The way that little truck folded up in a low-speed accident with a full-sized car (S-10 was totalled...car got a dented fender) really made me think what would have happened if either of us had been going at typical road speed...and cemented my love of large vehicles. (The guy who pulled out in front of me was Polish- there's gotta be something in there that I can add to my repetoire of jokes! )


----------



## froze

SolitaryRider; I've been around the block a lot, has I hinted to earlier, and my driving instincts are pretty darn good. That accident was the first major wreck I had since I was 22, now I'm 58; but accidents like you had and the one I had, the best driver in the world would not have been able to avoid them. Schit happens. But people need to learn that schit does happen, it's not the end of the world, we just need to pick ourselves up by the boot straps and move on. That doesn't mean in my case that the man that died I will forget all about, no, I will remember the guy, but it wasn't my fault and did everything that could possibly be done to avoid it in a feeble attempt to save his life, but it was his fault and not mine, he choose to drive drunk and run the stop sign, his death isn't ruining my life!

That guys Toyota Tundra was completely destroyed and it too folded in half like the one you hit but the speed of impact with mine was much higher and it partially tore the truck in half. The force of him moving at whatever speed he was going, pushed us across the two lane highway and we tore out about 75 feet of guardrail. That's how grinding this accident was and reason I couldn't get out of the car. I turned off my ignition as soon as everything came to a stop, and the medic turned off the other cars ignition to prevent any possibility of fire.

I got twisted around too, but I think the lumbar support in my seat on the first impact slammed into my lower back causing the problem that inured the back. I always hated lumbar supports, now I know why!

Small cars don't bother me to drive, motorcycles do though, I had a friend killed on a MC due to a deer that ran into the side of the bike, my friend was wearing a helmet but either the collision with the deer or the ensuing tumbling crash on the road broke his neck in half and he died instantly. When wild life can kill someone on a MC I tend not to want to ride one especially where I live where I see lots of dead deer on the roads around here!

I liked my eyewitness guy, being a former medic he never once freaked out, just real calm as if it was just another day on the job. Weird, because here I am stuck inside a destroyed car and I'm worried about the eyewitness freaking out!!


----------



## Zachariah

Yeah, no more motorcycles for me. The speed rush is great - but the only engine I want on my two wheels...is my own "two-banger."


----------



## theplumber

Just started. I'm 5 10 220 Should be 185 Max.


----------



## SFTifoso

Did 4 miles on my first ride, and I thought I was a badass. Almost threw up too, since it was right after breakfast.

But now though, I'm losing about 1 lbs a week and getting gradually faster and stronger.


----------



## HippieBiker

you can do it! I'm fat and I'm just starting but doing sumting's better than doing nuting


----------



## froze

theplumber said:


> Just started. I'm 5 10 220 Should be 185 Max.


At least you don't have far to go. Congrats on getting started. Keep it going.


----------



## geekjimmy

I climbed back on the saddle in January's after being off for a decade or so. Started at 252lbs (I'm 5' 10") headed for the south side if 180.

After diet changes, about 600mi on the bike, and about 50mi of jogging and walking, I'm down to 226lbs.


----------



## jammers5

SolitaryRider said:


> The thought: As I anticipated getting my first bicycle in several decades at age 49, I figured I'd start out slowly...like making an 11-mile circuit on the local country roads around my home, here in the rolling hills of Kentucky.
> 
> The reality: Riding the first time from my front gate to my rear fence (about 1200') with a good deal of it being a good up-hill grade, I had to stop after about 200' and was huffing and puffing like crazy. Had to stop 2 more times before I made it the entire 1200'. When I came in the house, I was huffing and puffing for an hour!
> 
> Fast-forward about 2 weeks of doing that routine....I still have to make two stops...but don't huff and puff nearly as bad, and am breathing normally when I get in the house.
> 
> My goal is to be able to do that ride without stopping to rest...then I will venture to ride a little on the street (Like the 3/10ths of a mile to the church just down the road). Maybe by spring I'll be able to do the 11 mile circuit?
> 
> I am pathetic! Wow! I wanted a bike largely so that I'd get some much needed aerobic exercise....I'd say I should have gotten it a few years ago. Was anyone else this pathetic? (Granted, if I were still in relatively flat Long Island and NYC, I'd probably be able to ride at least a few miles....)



Pathetic? No, that's the ppl still sitting on their couches watching TV and eating potato chips. You are anything but pathetic!

J5


----------



## E-Wing

in 2005 i was 395 +/- pounds bought a bike rode for about a month and gave up and sold the bike. I have lost a bunch of weight since then now 235 and bought another bike about a week or so ago, im starting out sloooow. My goal is to ride 3 to 4 times a week, this week im riding 30 minutes each ride and bump it up some every week till my weekly rides are around a hour. Right now in 30 minutes im riding 7 miles and loving it. Im sure it will get easier every time i get on the bike. before the end of the summer i want to enter a race just to see how i will do.


----------



## froze

E-Wing said:


> in 2005 i was 395 +/- pounds bought a bike rode for about a month and gave up and sold the bike. I have lost a bunch of weight since then now 235 and bought another bike about a week or so ago, im starting out sloooow. My goal is to ride 3 to 4 times a week, this week im riding 30 minutes each ride and bump it up some every week till my weekly rides are around a hour. Right now in 30 minutes im riding 7 miles and loving it. Im sure it will get easier every time i get on the bike. before the end of the summer i want to enter a race just to see how i will do.


Wow, 395 pounds! I'm surprise they made a bike that could carry that much weight. I'm sorry we don't have awards given out for the most weight, and effort to lose that weight because you would win!!! That's amazing!!! I can't give you enough exclamation marks to even remotely show how great that is. Keep up the great work.


----------



## E-Wing

Thanks, i was prolly a little heaver than that but back then scales were not my friend.


----------



## froze

E-Wing said:


> Thanks, i was prolly a little heaver than that but back then scales were not my friend.


The scale being a friend or not wasn't the problem, you're weight at the time was not your friend, in fact it wanted to kill you. Congrats for killing your weight instead of it killing you!!

In fact, I hope people reading this are applauding you. It's simply outstanding and amazing.


----------



## Jimmy_Bar

I'm 40 & got back on a bike a little over a year ago after being off of one for probably 15 years. I started mountain biking on a local trail and a little bit on a paved trail by my house. I started dropping weight but last summer I took a bad spill on my mountain bike out on a trail and broke my clavicle and 5 ribs.I stayed off the bike for a few months and needless to say, I packed some weight back on.

I started mountain biking again fairly regularly. About 5 months ago I decided to try riding on the local paved trail again and kept pushing myself a little harder and a little farther with each ride. Was up to riding 30-35 miles regularly and got the itch to buy a road bike a little over a month ago. My last ride, I rode 52 miles in 3hr 20min. 

Needless to say, I'm hooked! Going to ride this weekend and my goal is 55 miles.


----------



## jammers5

Guys and gals, these are all inspiring stories! 

I'm 41, 220lbs at 5' 11" and sick of being out of shape! Bought a Hybrid, loving it! Went for a ride with my 12 year old daughter and was surprised (and alarmed) the she was huffing and puffing more than me on the hills! when i was 12 I pretty much could go forever, I lived on my bike! just a sign of the times I guess, they spend all their time indoors these days on computers and iPods.....

Hoping to get in shape well enough to switch over to a road bike next season.

Thanks again to everyone for their stories!!!

J5


----------



## SolitaryRider

E-Wing: AMAZING!!!!!! I can't even fathom how it is possible to lose so much weight- It's been a struggle just for me to lose 20 pounds- and I've got 25 more to go! Congratulations! 

A story similar to yours was what initially made me decide to get a bike- In our local electric company magazine, they had a story about a guy who weighed somewhere in the 300's, and who started riding and lost over 100 lbs...with before and after pics and everything- and I thought "Surely, if HE can ride, and lose weight in the process, so can I". 

Truly wonderful; impressive and inspiring! 

Jammers: It's true- the kids today are in pathetic shape. They don't run and play outside anymore, nor live on their bikes like we used to. When I was 12-14 I could ride 20 miles without even thinking about it (Didn't know at the time that I was even doing 20 miles) and didn't even notice the hills. 

A friend of mine was just telling me the other day, how his 12 year-old grandson couldn't make it up the big hill on which my friend lives...but grandpa could!

What are these kids going to be like when they're 40-50? (Probably like half the guys and girls I grew up with, who never made it past 45). The fact that most people live on junk-food today; get very little real exercise, and end up practicing a lot of bad habits in their late teens and onweard, is taking it's toll on the last few generations. 

I frequently note the ages to which people lived when I read about people from the past- to dispell the myths about "how healthy and long-living" we are today, vs. "people in past centuries being old in their 40's" (Qwuite the opposite is true)- Reading Benjamin Franklin's autobiography last night, in which he states that his grandparents (17th century) who were poor rural subsistence farmers, lived to be 85 and 89 (And were obviously not languishing on a couch or in a nursing home for the last 20 years of their lives)


----------



## edurancex

I was in the best shape of my life. Being only 150 pounds but benching 300, deadlifting 480 pounds, sprinting 4:20 minute miles. Cycling was just to cure my boredom on sprinting.


----------



## jammers5

I'm outta shape. When on a 10 mile run that consisted of lots of hills, was huffing and puffing big time, had to stop several times. to complicate the matter my bike is far from set up, the bike jumps gears all over the place and the back brakes are not making proper contact with the wheel. I'll google setting up the gears better as the LBS doesnt service on Saturdays, and i want to ride again tomorrow.

Anyhow I knew it wasn't going to be easy. I knew i was out of shape. this will be a challenge but my goal is to get a road bike next year so i need to prepare on the hybrid this year. I will do it!

J5


----------



## Bimmer

I just started riding a road bike 3 weeks ago. 3 weeks ago I was 215lbs, and couldn't ride more than 5 miles on the flat Florida roads. I had my neurosurgeon on speed dial, just waiting for the moment that I couldn't stand the back pain any more, and was ready to just give in and have my 3rd spinal operation, and I was on enough pain meds to kill an elephant.

Today I'm riding 8-10 miles 3-4 times a week, I'm down to 210, the thoughts of scheduling my back surgery haven't even crossed my mind (well, not until I typed this anyway ) and I'm taking less than half of the amount of pain meds I was taking 3 weeks ago. :thumbsup:


----------



## Trower

Bimmer said:


> I just started riding a road bike 3 weeks ago. 3 weeks ago I was 215lbs, and couldn't ride more than 5 miles on the flat Florida roads. I had my neurosurgeon on speed dial, just waiting for the moment that I couldn't stand the back pain any more, and was ready to just give in and have my 3rd spinal operation, and I was on enough pain meds to kill an elephant.
> 
> Today I'm riding 8-10 miles 3-4 times a week, I'm down to 210, the thoughts of scheduling my back surgery haven't even crossed my mind (well, not until I typed this anyway ) and I'm taking less than half of the amount of pain meds I was taking 3 weeks ago. :thumbsup:


Thats awesome man! Hope it keeps getting better


----------



## hootjm

It's great to read all the posts about people getting in shape by riding their bike. I'm 51 and lost 30lbs over the past year by riding my bike 2-4 times a week. My average rides are 20 to 40 miles.


----------



## reminis16

First day riding was 4 days ago. did 9miles, Next day I did 10miles(and got a flat tire, fixed it myself and rode home), Today I pulled a 8miler but it was raining.

Overall I am satisfied.


----------



## SolitaryRider

Did 17 miles yesterday- and could have just as easily done 25, except for time constraints (Took me an hour & half to do the 17...:cryin: )- I just have to work at getting faster now, so I can do longer rides in the same time. 

I can see my progress every week. When I first started, it took me an hour & 20 minutes to do 11 miles. 

The big hill just up the road from my house that used to intimidate me, is almost easy now ((Although there are some even steeper/longer ones that are still a pain) and I'm getting my speed up on the smaller hills.

I'm AMAZED by the fact that this is the only form of exercise I know of, that I can do for an hour and a half without getting bored....and that, instead of making me tired, makes me feel GOOD- AND gives me a good work-out, and gets the old heart pumping.....

I am loving it! 

....and really enjoying the beauty of the area in which I live- the things you don't see when driving a car; and exploring roads I'd never once been down before in the 10 years I've lived here.

I've made friends with all the dogs along the routes I normally ride....only one border collie still chases me :arf: but that's the nature of border collies...to chase. 

I wish I would have bought a bike years ago! (And now that I'm losing weight and getting my normal good physique back, 20-something year-old girls are flirting with me again! :thumbsup: )


----------



## SolitaryRider

heh! 234 miles on my bike, and I got my first flat today! About as good as it gets, as far as flats go, though- as I could feel that the tire was going flat, and I was just about 3/4s of a mile from getting home....I managed to make it to my driveway with a few pounds of air still in the tire!


----------



## froze

SolitaryRider said:


> Did 17 miles yesterday- and could have just as easily done 25, except for time constraints (Took me an hour & half to do the 17...:cryin: )- I just have to work at getting faster now, so I can do longer rides in the same time.
> 
> I'm AMAZED by the fact that this is the only form of exercise I know of, that I can do for an hour and a half without getting bored....and that, instead of making me tired, makes me feel GOOD- AND gives me a good work-out, and gets the old heart pumping.....
> 
> ....and really enjoying the beauty of the area in which I live- the things you don't see when driving a car; and exploring roads I'd never once been down before in the 10 years I've lived here.


If you have time constraints and want to ulitilize it to become a stronger faster rider then see this site: http://www.bicycling.com/training-n...clingNL-_-914676-_-05152012-_-go_back_to_back Interval training really does work, just follow it exactly as outlined in that article. 

Your reasons for cycling are the same as mine. I use to run 5 to 15 miles every day, but I could never get over 15 miles because by then I was bored to max. So a friend told me to try cycling so I did, and it was and still is fun. The only time cycling wasn't fun was the last year of racing that I did at Cat 3; 10 years of training, training, and more training, got to me and I got burned out, but since I stopped racing it's fun again. I too like to explore, most of the time it's intentional exploring, sometimes it's uintentional; you see I don't use a GPS when I ride so once in awhile I get lost,but I find getting lost is fun too!


----------



## joshhan

I like hearing cycling stories like this.

I ran XC and track in high school. Got to college and slowly got fatter and fatter. I have an old rigid "mountain bike" from the mid 90s I was using for commuting to work. Work is only 1/2 mile away so it's not like I was working up a sweat or anything. 

Got a free mountain bike from a coworker last spring. Took it out some local trail. I had no idea what I was doing. Fast forward a year later and I have 6 bikes (is that too many) and try to ride every day! Feeling good, lost about 25 lbs over the course of a year and even have been mixing a bit of running with the cycling.


----------



## SolitaryRider

froze said:


> If you have time constraints and want to ulitilize it to become a stronger faster rider then see this site: Cycling Workouts on Consecutive Days | Bicycling Magazine Interval training really does work, just follow it exactly as outlined in that article.
> 
> Your reasons for cycling are the same as mine. I use to run 5 to 15 miles every day, but I could never get over 15 miles because by then I was bored to max. So a friend told me to try cycling so I did, and it was and still is fun. The only time cycling wasn't fun was the last year of racing that I did at Cat 3; 10 years of training, training, and more training, got to me and I got burned out, but since I stopped racing it's fun again. I too like to explore, most of the time it's intentional exploring, sometimes it's uintentional; you see I don't use a GPS when I ride so once in awhile I get lost,but I find getting lost is fun too!


You'd RUN 15 miles?! I can't even fathom that! Thanks for the link- that interval stuff looks interesting, although it would be hard for me to implement, as I pretty much have my exertion and recovery periods dictated by the hills around here....but I'll certainly keep those principles in mind, as I love it when I see noticeable progress in my cycling. 

Yesterday was a good day for me- I did my 17 miles in 01:20 instead of the day before's 01:30 (Partly because I was a little faster....and more so because I only took one rest.)

I'm still figuring out the simple things- like maximizing my momentum when descending a hill, and storming up the next one while I still have momentum. 

I think my next goal is to be able to do 17 miles in an hour. (Seems like I have a long way to go- but with the big gains I've been making, maybe not!)

Heh, yeah, I couldn't even imagine cycling with GPS.....in fact, I wish I were able to get lost- but I don't think that's happened since I was a kid.

It's really encouraging to see that so many cyclists, like yourself, seem to stick with cycling forever (Ya rarely see that with runners)- I hope that it never "gets old" for me, either...and that I can keep up at least riding a few times per week in the winter, because it would be really depressing if I regressed (And I hear that if you stop riding for a while, you regress quickly and essentially have to start all over?)


----------



## theplumber

Was 220 pds, 5'10', 40 pds over weight, lost 5 looking for a road bike and dieting, bike comes in this week. Got married for the first time 3.5 years ago, and had to go in rehab for hydrocodone and Xanax dependency 6 months ago. (don't tell anybody, what you hear here stays here). 30 days of 3 giant meals a day. Smile


----------



## Bensley7

theplumber said:


> Was 220 pds, 5'10', 40 pds over weight, lost 5 looking for a road bike and dieting, bike comes in this week. Got married for the first time 3.5 years ago, and had to go in rehab for hydrocodone and Xanax dependency 6 months ago. (don't tell anybody, what you hear here stays here). 30 days of 3 giant meals a day. Smile


If you get on that road bike, it will become your new habit, and there is no habit better for you than that! Good Luck!!


----------



## theplumber

Bensley7 said:


> If you get on that road bike, it will become your new habit, and there is no habit better for you than that! Good Luck!!


That's the plan, I'm excited, comes today,tomorrow. Thanks,


----------



## PJ352

theplumber said:


> Was 220 pds, 5'10', 40 pds over weight, lost 5 looking for a road bike and dieting, bike comes in this week. Got married for the first time 3.5 years ago, and had to go in rehab for hydrocodone and Xanax dependency 6 months ago. (don't tell anybody, what you hear here stays here). 30 days of 3 giant meals a day. Smile


I give you credit for posting this, doing what you had to, to get yourself through it and now wanting to improve your fitness. 

I think (at least I hope) you'll find that cycling provides some mental (stress) relief as well.


----------



## theplumber

PJ352 said:


> I give you credit for posting this, doing what you had to, to get yourself through it and now wanting to improve your fitness.
> 
> I think (at least I hope) you'll find that cycling provides some mental (stress) relief as well.


I'm sure it will. I was an avid tennis player before I got married. Now I'm to fat and embarssed to play right now. Plus I have friends who ride and have wanted to get a road bike, before all the drama. I need excersise hallways have. Now gonna ride and play tennis. Had 21 years clean and sober. Its the married life, lol, she's great. Thanks again. :thumbsup:


----------



## maximum15

Although I am not really answering your original question, and I haven't bothered to read all the posts in this thread, I would like to offer an observation. I firmly believe the best and most improved cyclists really like to push their physical limits for the satisfication of knowing what they have accomplished. I have ridden with many that "quit" or "tone down' their participation in the sport if they get dropped too much or don't lose weight fast enough, and others who use getting dropped and small improvements as goals to be overcome and improved upon. Your fitness will improve. Find others to ride with for more motivation. You are on the right path.


----------



## peter584

I started riding again about 3 1/2 years ago after a 15 yr layoff. I could just go a couple of miles at first. I remember this short (1/4m), but steep(12%) section I would come to. Every ride I would try to make it up a little further. It took me a couple months to get all the way up without stopping. Since then, I've ridden over most of the Colorado passes. The initial hump is hard, don't set initial goals too hard and you'll be able to accomplish most things you want to on a bike!

P.S. And the hardest part is getting out the door, which is what I'm procrastinating on right now!


----------



## PJ352

SolitaryRider said:


> I hope that it never "gets old" for me, either...and that I can keep up at least riding a few times per week in the winter, because it would be really depressing if I regressed (And* I hear that if you stop riding for a while, you regress quickly and essentially have to start all over?*)


I think a number of factors can influence an answer to that question. Genetics, a persons age, their state of fitness as they enter the 'off season', how long that season is and how sedentary they are through it..... and more.

That aside, I think as a general 'rule' for anyone living in areas where winter/ inclement weather prohibit riding consistently for fairly long periods, it's in a cyclists best interest to do what most of use here do - and that's come to terms with the fact that a stationary bike is a necessary evil. If nothing else, it'll test your resolve. But when the weather breaks, you'll be in good form to carry on... :thumbsup:


----------



## SolitaryRider

maximum15 said:


> Although I am not really answering your original question, and I haven't bothered to read all the posts in this thread, I would like to offer an observation. I firmly believe the best and most improved cyclists really like to push their physical limits for the satisfication of knowing what they have accomplished. I have ridden with many that "quit" or "tone down' their participation in the sport if they get dropped too much or don't lose weight fast enough, and others who use getting dropped and small improvements as goals to be overcome and improved upon. Your fitness will improve. Find others to ride with for more motivation. You are on the right path.


I think that is why, to me, it is important to be doing something that I enjoy doing, just for the sake of itself. Naturally, I like it when I lose weight or see myself improving as a rider.....but ultimately I ride just because I enjoy the ride. That's also why cycling is the only sport that ever seemed to interest me. 

After an initial good start, the weight isn't coming off as fast as it did at first (But I am down to a new low, as of yesterday- 198 lbs. 18 more pounds, and I'll be back to what I weighed when I was 16) and it's really just this week that I'm starting to realize that I think I'm going to be able to conquer these hills- and one day before long, they'll all be pretty easy...but even if I get to a point where i don't progress; or where I seem to regress, I'll still ride, just because I love it.

That's the way it's gotta be for me- I just don't have whatever it takes to spend hours of my life doing something I hate, or that bores me, just to achieve a goal. I'm just lucky that cycling just happens to be something which also provides me with those other perks (weight loss; building strength and endurance; exercise, etc.).

And kudos to all the new people who have posted in the last few days! Even if I don't respond to you personally, I'm glad to hear your stories, and am greatly encouraged by them, because a lot of youse[sic] have it rougher than I. 

Hey ThePlumber: Don't forghet to remind the wife that KY Jelly has professional uses for someone in your trade, and isn't just for what it's become famous for  (And if we see someone with Plumber's Crack riding a bike, we'll know who it is!)

PJ: I'm trying to avoid the dreaded stationary bike/trainer at all costs! I know it'd just collect dust and I'd never use it- I just can't do exercise for exercise's sake. Winters are mild here in KY. (Well, compared to NY where I'm originally from), so I doubt there'd be a week where I couldn't at least take a ride or two- I think the biggest hindrance is that I don't think I'll like riding in the cold. But by the time the cold comes, I'll be a pretty well-established cyclist, so maybe it won't seem too different. (Tried riding a few times last winter, which was before I started riding seriously- and being out-of-shape, taking in all that cold air through gasping lungs gave me coughing fits....but I don't think that'll be the case next winter.)

Thoughts of riding on a trainer will likely motivate me to get out there in the cold!


----------



## theplumber

Hey ThePlumber: Don't forghet to remind the wife that KY Jelly has professional uses for someone in your trade, and isn't just for what it's become famous for  (And if we see someone with Plumber's Crack riding a bike, we'll know who it is!)

I take pride in keeping the crack from showing. I have a theory, us fat plumbers don't like hitching our pants up all day with filthy hands.


----------



## GRhino

I am just about to start my road biking journey, and I have to say my endurance is way off of what it should be. Looking to change that when my new bike arrives!


----------



## Nitefeatherz

I can't say that I ever needed to lose weight...if anything people said I was too skinny. (Say it even more actually now that I'm cycling so much...) The other thing people remembered me was as "the bookworm". I had a few accidents though- two car accidents that injured both shoulders, a riding accident that caused a concussion that affected my ability to read and my attention span for quite some time, and finding out about degenerative meniscus in my right knee. 

One thing though- my hamstrings were so tight that I could get past my knees without pain. After a few months of cycling 10-15+ miles three or more times a week and after adding in cardio-kickboxing...I was shocked to find out I can actually touch the floor. I'm still not sure how that really happened. At some point I turned around and people started saying "wow, you're athletic." Who me???


----------



## SolitaryRider

Heh, yeah, Nitefeatherz, that's the amazing thing about road biking- you can do it even when you're injured, and not only isn't doing so detrimental- it can actually be theraputic! 

I injured my ribs or bruised a lung or something last week- so I've been taking it easy the last few days...but I still ride just as if nothing was wrong (In fact, now that I'll have a little extra time whilst taking it easy, I'm actually increasing the distance of my rides!)

The first few miles of the first few rides of this week, it was a little hard to breathe on some of the hills...but after a few miles I got over it, and I'd come back feeling great!

I know of no other sport/exercise/physical activity that can be so accomodating and theraputic, and not do you any harm when you're injured! Amazing!


----------



## Etan125

I started off weighing 206 and commuted 20 miles a day. Gym, nutrition and biking has led me to 186 in 3 months.


----------



## Nitefeatherz

SolitaryRider said:


> Heh, yeah, Nitefeatherz, that's the amazing thing about road biking- you can do it even when you're injured, and not only isn't doing so detrimental- it can actually be theraputic!
> 
> I know of no other sport/exercise/physical activity that can be so accomodating and theraputic, and not do you any harm when you're injured! Amazing!


People kept telling me I should take up running. Running+ degenerative medial meniscus= knee replacement surgery when I'm still in my 20's. 

Cycling manages to get me out and about. I also am that much more motivated since I like being outdoors in nice weather. I see all sorts of wildlife and birds in the parks (like a few weeks ago for the first time I got to see Great Horned Owl chicks in their nest, bluejays for the first time in 20 years, an albino Robin...) 

I just wish I could talk my sister into trying out a bicycle for her that has been properly fitted. She is always trying someone else's- then she complains that she is in pain during the ride. (It probably doesn't help that at this point I ride for 13+ miles each time and she is somewhat inactive.) She also has different health issues than me and the fact that the bike isn't properly fitted makes it hard to tell if the cycling is just bad for her in conjunction with her health issues or if the pain is from a poorly fitted bike.


----------



## SFTifoso

Keep pushing yourself guys/gals. Feels so good to get better, and better, and better... Just remember, "it doesn't get easier, you just get faster."


----------



## FatMike

I am officially addicted! Still to heavy but the weight is slowly going down as the speed and miles go up!


----------



## SolitaryRider

Nitefeatherz said:


> People kept telling me I should take up running. Running+ degenerative medial meniscus= knee replacement surgery when I'm still in my 20's.
> 
> Cycling manages to get me out and about. I also am that much more motivated since I like being outdoors in nice weather. I see all sorts of wildlife and birds in the parks (like a few weeks ago for the first time I got to see Great Horned Owl chicks in their nest, bluejays for the first time in 20 years, an albino Robin...)
> 
> I just wish I could talk my sister into trying out a bicycle for her that has been properly fitted. She is always trying someone else's- then she complains that she is in pain during the ride. (It probably doesn't help that at this point I ride for 13+ miles each time and she is somewhat inactive.) She also has different health issues than me and the fact that the bike isn't properly fitted makes it hard to tell if the cycling is just bad for her in conjunction with her health issues or if the pain is from a poorly fitted bike.


Why do I have the feeling that those who suggested you take up running, probably own stock in companies that make artificial knees???? 

I'm wondering if your sister isn't just complaining about the pain of exertion, when she may not be used it? I know my bike is plenty comfortable....but that first week or so of riding was very painful on my legs and heart and lungs, on the hills! One relatively short ride on just about any bike- no matter how mis-sized, should not really be much of an issue.

You sound just like me, as far as experiencing the natural beauty. I've lived here in the country for the last almost 11 years now.....but it wasn't until I started riding a month or so ago, that I really started "seeing" all the beauty around me. I've been down roads which, although only a few miles from my house, I'd never been down before. There's such a difference between just seeing the scenery through a windshield...vs. being a part of it and experiencing it on a bike! (Plus in a car, I'm not one to look all over at everything...I keep my eyes on the road when I drive...).

I love dogs...so naturally, I've made friends with all the dogs along the routes I normally ride. They'd come out chasing me at first....and I'd talk to them as I pedaled by.;.. "There's my buddy! What a pretty doggie!..." - now...the ones that still come out when I go by, just jog along side me for a few feet and then go home..... Cute!


----------



## SolitaryRider

SFTifoso said:


> Keep pushing yourself guys/gals. Feels so good to get better, and better, and better... Just remember, "it doesn't get easier, you just get faster."


Actually...it does get easier.... Hills that I couldn't even make it up without stopping at first, I can now do pretty easily.....

I used to huff and puff on EVERY little hill...now I don't on all but the biggest/steepest ones.....


----------



## Nitefeatherz

The one thing I hate about dogs when I am biking is I never know if they are going to have the common sense to stay out of the way of my bike: if I was in a car it would just be the dog. If I'm biking though BOTH of us will wind up injured if I hit the dog. Don't get me wrong. I love dogs but I wish people would use more common sense with them sometimes.

There is a guy with one of those tiny flexi-leads that he walks his dog on near where I live. I already know he walks his dog on the flexi-lead but I have to wonder if he knows just how hard it is to see. 

Stuff like that makes me glad I'm a careful rider- some of the more gung-ho cyclists aren't always as careful as they should be IMO. I'm not looking to be a stain on the path that someone has to clean up if I can avoid it.


----------



## theplumber

Bensley7 said:


> If you get on that road bike, it will become your new habit, and there is no habit better for you than that! Good Luck!!


Thank you very much.
I did get on that bike. Have ridden 6 days in a row. 1st day rode home from lbs 3.5 miles, then a 12 miler, a 15 miler, then 3 20 milers .90 miles, woohooo. Today is a forced day off and still almost went. But the butt is hurting, i have good bike shorts and a good bike seat. Now i need a good bike butt. How long for the butt to stop hurting. Not gonna weigh myself for another week or so.  thanks and good luck everyone.


----------



## theplumber

PJ352 said:


> I give you credit for posting this, doing what you had to, to get yourself through it and now wanting to improve your fitness.
> 
> I think (at least I hope) you'll find that cycling provides some mental (stress) relief as well.


Thanks you very much pj. I'm loving the riding. Yes it is a great stress relief. Sorry for the late response and thanks again.


----------



## FatMike

2 months in, and finally hit the 30 mile mark! 33 miles with a good head wind on the outward leg! Next goal 50!


----------



## theplumber

FatMike said:


> 2 months in, and finally hit the 30 mile mark! 33 miles with a good head wind on the outward leg! Next goal 50!


Good job, that's my goal tomorrow.


----------



## FatMike

Good luck plumber!


----------



## jtimar

Been reading through this thread, and wow, I have to say there are some incredibly inspiring stories on here!

I just started cycling a few weeks ago, and due to a combination of some really uncooperative weather, scheduling conflicts, and the face that I live in an area that is not particularly fun to cycle in (until next month, when I move into Vancouver, and leave Surrey behind forever) I haven't done nearly as much as I would like to be doing.

I'm 28 years old, and right now I weight in the neighbourhood of 220lbs, which is about the heaviest I have ever been. I am 6'2, and do have an athletic frame, but I'd still estimate I am about 30-35lbs overweight. I gained almost all of this weight over the past two years in what what a fairly stressful time. Stress, couple with a lifestyle change that saw me go from living in the downtown core of a major city and walking everywhere I went, to living in the suburbs and walking exactly nowhere, well it got the better of me. I had grand plans to get back on my bike and get in shape last year, but living in the dunghole that is Surrey, BC, Canada (seriously, this city has nothing going for it, and the property and gang crime is atrocious, anything bad you hear about Surrey is true) resulted in my locked up bike being stolen from my home.

Anyway, now I have a new bike, and a new commitment. My longest ride so far has been 35km, which is nothing compared to what I used to do as a kid, and I am sure I could do more. The hills are difficult, on one particularly steep one I did have to stop a few times, but I never walked. I felt pretty good about it, to be honest, for an out of shape newbie with a compact crankset.


----------



## Mergetrio

Newbie here. I'm 48 and am on the market for a new road bike. I haven't rode a bike since the 1990's when I lived in Manhattan. Like the OP, I'm thinking of getting in shape to ride. Then, it occurred to me that I'm going to ride to get in shape! I recently started running, and hate it. I'll be dusting off my 20 year old Cannondale 3.0 mountain bike and bringing to a shop to see if its worth getting a set up.

I hope to be in shape to ride 20-30 miles per day!


----------



## theplumber

FatMike said:


> Good luck plumber!


Mike,,,, 
rode 35 .2 miles today, fine except the but started to hurt about 20, have a good seat and shorts. need a bike butt. Thanks for the encouragement. :thumbsup:


----------



## mountainbiker407

When I started i was 125 lbs. then I went to college and gained 35 lbs of beer gut. Im hoping that by getting back into biking i will be able to get rid of some of my beer gut.


----------



## FatMike

Leaving in 30 minutes for my longest ride yet, will be breaking the 40 mile mark!


----------



## evankuhl

I was about 200 lbs when I stared running four years ago, maybe about 160 when I started biking 3 years ago. Down to 148ish right now, but it'll run back up a few pounds in the winter. 

I was always the fat kid in grade school/ high school, I weighed about 160 as a 13 year-old so it's been an interesting journey becoming a thin person, but I still see myself as fat when I look in the mirror


----------



## genux

I was about 280 lbs when I started biking. Looking back, I'm happy that my hybrid comfort bike (Miele Umbria 200) could take a good beating from me. My bike was my secondary form of transport, next only to public transit. It served both commuting and touring functions. I'm down to 195 lbs now, but want to reach the 160s. 

Today, I just upgraded from hybrid, flat-bars to my first road bike (Specialized Secteur Comp Apex). Hoping to do longer and longer rides for years to come.


----------



## froze

genux said:


> I was about 280 lbs when I started biking. Looking back, I'm happy that my hybrid comfort bike (Miele Umbria 200) could take a good beating from me. My bike was my secondary form of transport, next only to public transit. It served both commuting and touring functions. I'm down to 195 lbs now, but want to reach the 160s.
> 
> Today, I just upgraded from hybrid, flat-bars to my first road bike (Specialized Secteur Comp Apex). Hoping to do longer and longer rides for years to come.


Congrats on a job well done. You don't have far to go, only slightly more then 15 pounds, I bet that feels like a huge relief! 

Make sure you don't get too thin, there's more to weight then BMI calculations would make one believe. You also have to take into consideration bone size, here's a some information about that:
How to Measure Your Wrist Size to See If You Are Big Boned | eHow.com
Once you established your bone size then go to this site to fine the range for your weight, scan down below the women chart to get to the men's: Height and Weight Chart - height weight chart, weight height chart

A lot of people don't know that their bone size relative to their height plays a major role for their idea weight. I once knew a young lady that was going crazy dieting and looked very bad from being too thin, and she kept complaining she was too heavy according to the BMI. Once I explained to her the bone size thing she realized she was actually too thin because she was a large bone woman. So people need to be careful and not just go by BMI. The bone size charts do use the BMI but uses it in relationship to the bone size.


----------



## genux

Thanks! Based on the chart (5'8", large frame), I'm in the 152-172 range, so not too far off from my original goal.

My mistake early on was losing weight too quickly, at about the rate of almost 3-4 lbs/week. I know most of that was water weight, but I shed nearly 40 lbs in just 3 months. I felt great, but it didn't give my skin enough time to recover and "snap back," so i had a case of saggy skin.


----------



## froze

genux said:


> Thanks! Based on the chart (5'8", large frame), I'm in the 152-172 range, so not too far off from my original goal.
> 
> My mistake early on was losing weight too quickly, at about the rate of almost 3-4 lbs/week. I know most of that was water weight, but I shed nearly 40 lbs in just 3 months. I felt great, but it didn't give my skin enough time to recover and "snap back," so i had a case of saggy skin.


There's also muscle mass to consider too, if your very muscular you want to be on the upper half region of that 152-172 range because muscle weighs more then fat.


----------



## GumbyN

ryan555 said:


> Where in KC are you? I'm up north myself and just got my bike 2 weeks ago.


just saw your post.

i live on the KS side of northern KC, the ol' LVN area (known for our prisons and Fort).


----------



## GumbyN

SolitaryRider said:


> (And I hear that if you stop riding for a while, you regress quickly and essentially have to start all over?)


i didn't find that to be the case for me.
there are times when i won't be able to ride for over a month... and last year, i pretty much stopped riding from the middle of August until Thanksgiving due to heat, then work.
i'd hop on my trainer every so often, maybe once every two weeks if work wasn't in the way...

this spring, i really didn't regress much at all.
honestly, last year, my first, my legs were way ahead of my cardio. this year, they are about even steven.

i just finished a long stretch of 12 hour shifts/7days a week (nice paycheck, but didn't see the sun ever). that was over last week. have gone out for 4 rides and didn't have a problem on any of them (and the temps are about 30*F hotter than they were back in May when i last rode). the 90+ degrees is a pain in the butt, but the fitness level hasn't dipped much at all... 

going up a couple category 5 climbs i have routed by where i live, that i was able to quickly build back up to, only a couple times doing it and i was back to last years stamina.

small drop-off, maybe, but i found i quickly returned to form.


----------



## jdwertz

Been a competitive swimmer for the past 17 years, swimming year round taking off a summer or two towards the end. Swam at a D1 school throughout college, by graduation I was burnt out. Ask most swimmers, this happens a lot. During this time I was in amazing shape, 5' 10" weight ranging about 190-200 lbs(I had a lot of muscle mass). Took a year off and started gaining weight fast.

Been riding now for a few months and I am already noticing a huge difference in my weight and fitness level, though I have yet to weigh myself. I think I found my replacement for swimming.


----------



## calrider61

*Recovered by cycling*

One year ago last July put some slicks on a mountain bike and started riding 2 miles a day on a bike trail. Weighted 335. Waist 54. Stayed at it every day. Back on road bike now. Did 135 miles and 12,750 ft of climbing last week including Mt Diablo, Palomares, and Broadway Terrace here in East Bay. Weight 152. Waist 32 today.


----------



## froze

calrider61 said:


> One year ago last July put some slicks on a mountain bike and started riding 2 miles a day on a bike trail. Weighted 335. Waist 54. Stayed at it every day. Back on road bike now. Did 135 miles and 12,750 ft of climbing last week including Mt Diablo, Palomares, and Broadway Terrace here in East Bay. Weight 152. Waist 32 today.


WOW! double WOW!


----------



## Byron M.

calrider61 said:


> One year ago last July put some slicks on a mountain bike and started riding 2 miles a day on a bike trail. Weighted 335. Waist 54. Stayed at it every day. Back on road bike now. Did 135 miles and 12,750 ft of climbing last week including Mt Diablo, Palomares, and Broadway Terrace here in East Bay. Weight 152. Waist 32 today.


Fantastic! Was this just from riding, or did you go on a crazy diet also?


----------



## thabreit

Started riding my mtn bike on the road last summer doing 10 miles twice a week. Was 240 then now I'm at 198, I've been hitting the gym 4 or 5 days a week the past 2 years. This past year I really switched my diet which helped a lot.


----------



## DallasMCS

Very out of shape.  Slowly that is turning around.


----------



## calrider61

Byron M. said:


> Fantastic! Was this just from riding, or did you go on a crazy diet also?


No foods with wheat, flour, starches, sugar. Three meals a day planned in advance. Six oz of protein and lots of Green veggies every meal. Use Hammer products when riding (no sugar or fruit sweetener). No problem with energy reserves. Did Mt Hamilton 4700 ft climbing yesterday. Not a crazy diet for my system. It works. Was diabetic(type 2). Off meds and test as non diabetic for 5 months. Just turned 61.


----------



## LiquidX

calrider61 said:


> No foods with wheat, flour, starches, sugar. Three meals a day planned in advance. Six oz of protein and lots of Green veggies every meal. Use Hammer products when riding (no sugar or fruit sweetener). No problem with energy reserves. Did Mt Hamilton 4700 ft climbing yesterday. Not a crazy diet for my system. It works. Was diabetic(type 2). Off meds and test as non diabetic for 5 months. Just turned 61.


Absolutely amazing! I've read that cutting wheat and most grains is highly beneficial. Apparently people have a slight allergy to wheat and it's been stated that people can reverse diabetes just as you did. 

Congrats again and the motivation to get back on that style diet.


----------



## ChrisVCR05

Read this entire thread and it has inspired me to get going again. I have been cycling off and on since I was 14 and 125lbs. Now, I am 40 and 175lbs and only 5'6" had always been the "little guy" but then the Dr said to loose 25 lbs!. Have ridden and raced every few years but never been able to get it to stick since the last time I was sort of in shape back in 2000. Bought a new SuperSix last year just as my work schedule went crazy and now it only has 60 miles on it. Well, enough.. I am tired of feeling like crap everyday, its time to take control again. These stories are great and you should all be proud. Thank you guys for proving I can do it too!


----------



## Evan92

you can do it man ,just hang in there. I was in decent shape when i started , but i'm a cross country runner and a lifter. When i started running i thought i was gonna die to , because that summer in iowa it averaged around 100 degrees with 50 percent humidity. Everythings hard for a while , but hang with it and your body will catch on. no worries


----------



## Cavan

Here I am at the beginning of my endeavor into road cycling hoping to get back to how I was post working in a restaurant. I'm 205 and get easily winded going around the block. I'm hoping to get more into shape and get down to 170. (Dieting is also part of this endevour)


----------



## Cpt000

This thread is simply inspiring. Thanks for sharing your stories.


----------



## Royale81

Great and inspring thread. I'm not overweight (not to look at anyways) but am very unfit. Regular road riding will help remedy that. Just hit the ripe age or 30 and looking to change a few things about my lifestyle.


----------



## TattooedMtBiker

I am a mountain biker but I'm a super clyde. Looking for my first road bike. Should be fun and I am sure I'll find out that I'm quite out of shape but hoping to improve that soon.


----------



## zuul99

I was not out of shape when i began riding. I began riding during my first season of Junior High Cross Country. and have been riding ever since now i can pretty much hop on a bike and go.


----------



## thekarens

I've been eating healthier and exercising for 6 months before I ever considered getting a bike. I remember the first time I got on the elliptical in the gym I could only last 5 minutes. I can now easily go an hour. I'm 42 and have lost 44 lbs. My goal is to lose 26 more. I'm a 5'3 small boned woman. 

I'm now shopping for my first "real" bike. Finally feel like I'm in shape enough to ride one on a regular basis and hope to join the local cycling club for the social connections. Couldn't decide between MTB and Road, but in the end I think I'd get more exercise and ride a road bike more often. Eventually I'd like a MTB for when we go to the state parks.


----------



## jadenkanan

I'm guessing I'm gonna be in good shape when I start riding considering my job being that I work for a tree removal company and have to lift and move logs anywhere up to 500 pound or more sometimes out in this summer heat. So with that I think I should be in good shape to ride in the heat as well.


----------



## Therealkyle

Climbing stairs left me out of breath before, but I have since lost a lot of weight.


----------



## froze

Therealkyle said:


> Climbing stairs left me out of breath before, but I have since lost a lot of weight.


I haven't taken a elevator in years, the last time I took an elevator was at the BuenaVenture Hotel in Los Angeles CA, or the Lloyds of London elevator in London, or the Gateway Arch elevator in St Louis, but those are cool rides (there are others that may even be more fun but those are the ones I had to ride and I was near. I away's take the stairs even if it's a 12 story hike, not sure if I would do that today if I needed to go up 15 stories or more due to knee issues; but where I live today to climb the small 3 to 10 story buildings around here it's not a problem.


----------



## ohheyitzjon

Currently 27y/o, 5'9" 210lbs. A few years back I weighted 245lbs and started working out. Got down to 175lbs and just stopped and got lazy again but leveled back to 210lbs for the past two years. I seriously want to get down to 165/170lbs in 12 months and stay that way for good! I'm hoping to stick with cycling for a long time and have this help me regulate my weight.

I've just started about a month and a half a ago. Riding along the river bed at 8mph made me feel like puking! Now about 7 weeks in, I'm averaging 20mph's on 5mi stretches at a time


----------



## DMLew

I am pretty active, I go to the gym 3-4 times a week. I weight lift and run on alternate days, but my first week of bike riding left me sore for a while. I learned the biking involves a different set of muscles I do not use. Overall I'm excited about my new hobby.


----------



## Optiwizard

started mtb'n back in 2011 nov weighed in at 312 5'11" and 39yo. I started riding trails in the woods and would have to stop after a mile or so. I lost some weight down to 260lbs. and have ridden 20mile mtb loops. and ride several 10mile loops per week. Kinda slowed down on the mtb riding as the bugs seem to be really bad. Just bought my first road bike and after 5 rides i seem to really like road riding as its less impact and less bugs this time of the year. just finished my second 21mile ride and felt as if I had more to go. Im gonna focus on my diet and keep up with riding and hopefully get down to 200lb mark.


----------



## SteveM76

I was on a fast track to an early death. I was very active as a kid and was ALWAYS out on my bike, playing basketball, baseball, etc. I just turned 36 and the smoking, horrible diet and lack of exercise were catching up to me. I'm a locomotive engineer so I'm on call 24/7 with irregular sleep and eating habits. I'm at work just about every day and sit for 10 to 12 hours at a time. The time to become active again was long overdue. Frankly, going to a gym bores me to death and I never end up sticking to a workout plan. Since I bought my bike I've quit smoking and am eating much better. I feel like a brand new man and I absolutely love it! I was completely exhausted after only one mile just after I bought my bike but as my lung capacity has improved tremendously, I rode 19 miles a few nights ago. Thank goodness I took the initiative to start cycling. I'm obsessed now!!!


----------



## RaptorTC

Just started riding this April on my mountain bike. My first ride of the year I puked about 3 miles into the ride. Despite giving my lunch back to the trail I had a great time. I kept riding, bought a road bike, and then road some more. Yesterday I managed to do 25 miles at 19mph.


----------



## MySpokeIsABroke

*Bummer*

This is easily one of the most inspiring threads in this place. It's about people turning their lives around. Not bragging or arguing politics. And, the author of this thread is banned. Taunted into responding, then kicked for simply voicing an opinion. No profanity. No personal attacks.

Way to go Mods. 

Totally chicken shiatt behavior.

Way to lead by example.

Thanks much, and enjoy your little fishbowl of same minded people.

Hope you don't lose any advertisement or $$$.


----------



## froze

MySpokeIsABroke said:


> This is easily one of the most inspiring threads in this place. It's about people turning their lives around. Not bragging or arguing politics. And, the author of this thread is banned. Taunted into responding, then kicked for simply voicing an opinion. No profanity. No personal attacks.
> 
> Way to go Mods.
> 
> Totally chicken shiatt behavior.
> 
> Way to lead by example.
> 
> Thanks much, and enjoy your little fishbowl of same minded people.
> 
> Hope you don't lose any advertisement or $$$.



What the hell happened? I went back and read all of Solitaryriders post's and saw nothing from him or others suggesting even remotely a problem existed. The mods must have deleted all the posts that were "negative" from him and the other person. He was a nice guy, whatever the problem was I hope he's stays on his course of diet and exercise, and not let some forum mod fry him mentally and stop him from reaching his goals.

I hope you don't get kicked off for saying what you said.

If a person gets kicked off can they still be PM'd?


----------



## cda 455

froze said:


> What the hell happened? I went back and read all of Solitaryriders post's and saw nothing from him or others suggesting even remotely a problem existed. The mods must have deleted all the posts that were "negative" from him and the other person. He was a nice guy, whatever the problem was I hope he's stays on his course of diet and exercise, and not let some forum mod fry him mentally and stop him from reaching his goals.
> 
> I hope you don't get kicked off for saying what you said.
> 
> If a person gets kicked off can they still be PM'd?



He got banned from things he said in another thread back in June (Leg shaving...).


He showed his homophobia.


----------



## Schlitzer

*15 months later*

Maintained great after being a collegiate athlete, couldnt imagine not being healthy. At 30 yrs old (14 years ago) I hit the gym liftting almost every single day on lunch, plus "shock" crazy training after work / weekends. Plus cardio. 

At 28 , I ran 12 miles Of slough creek trail, over the pass, in Yellowstone with a loaded Omega Chilkoot pack in leather hiking boots. I also had a case of beer in the pack. Aerated about 9.5 min/ mile.

When i met my wife-to-be, i wouldnt go out to eat with her unless we hit the gym together first. Then I got a job traveling, selling, entertaining, plus lots of windshield time on the other side of the country. My healthy lifestyle crashed around me, and I ballooned up to 239 lbs. (I'm 5-9). Ouch. I was disgusted with myself, avoided contact with folks that never knew me other than very fit.

2008-2010 I started out each spring running hard, hurting myself , pulling stuff, tearing stuff, and rehabing with little result. 2011, still flirting with 240 lbs.

April of last year (2011), I tore my calf badly running up a hill. I was so disheartened, but said ' not this time'. I came home, dusted off an old 1990 Nishiki Manitoba rigid MTB with original tubes/ tires, everything. It wouldn't shift. I rode half a mile to the local MUT, and rode about 7 miles. Road bikes flew by, and I was jealous. I told myself that if I would ride 4 times a week, I'd upgrade. I rode more and knew I'd found something that worked. And I loved cycling.

I sold a drift boat and bought a bike that I knew I'd love to ride. I started using the ' lose it' app on my iPhone to track calories and exercise. First ride on my bike, I rode 30 miles, which was actually the same five miles N & S of trail access repeatedly. My back killed, my legs hurt, my hands were numb, and I couldn't wait to get back on bike. I struggled to average 15 mph the first week on zero grade MUT.

I put 1900 miles on my bike last year, lost over 45 lbs, and kept it off. Started doing hills, intervals, group rides, end of last season. 

Had a nasty crash that separated my shoulder and broke clavicle in June. Been back on bike for three weeks since crash, and riding with A Group. 

Cycling has changed my life in so many ways that go far beyond losing weight.


----------



## Schlitzer

calrider61 said:


> No foods with wheat, flour, starches, sugar. Three meals a day planned in advance. Six oz of protein and lots of Green veggies every meal. Use Hammer products when riding (no sugar or fruit sweetener). No problem with energy reserves. Did Mt Hamilton 4700 ft climbing yesterday. Not a crazy diet for my system. It works. Was diabetic(type 2). Off meds and test as non diabetic for 5 months. Just turned 61.



That's beautiful! Good on ya


----------



## jheeno

I am 170 cms tall about 5'7
tried everything from the gym, all the low fat stuff, forcing myself to run.
Jan 2011 - 120kg - 265 pounds
March 2011 purchased a mountain bike and rode once a week - 118kg - 260 pounds
... ... didn't weight myself for a long time
August 2011 first 50km mountain bike event 105 kg - 230 pounds
November 2011 purchased my road bike I was mountain biking saturday and sunday and wanted to train on the road bike 98kg - 216 pounds
Feb 2012 weekend mountain biking and 2 x 50km road biking during the week 95 kg - 210 pounds
Aug 2012 weekend mountain biking and 3 x 60km road biking during the week 90 kg - 198 pounds
to give you guys an idea of how crazy my weight was 
Jan 2011 weist size 40
Aug 2011 weist size 38
Feb 2012 weist size 34
now (in between of 32 and 34)

I am touching below 90kg / 198 pounds so I rewarded myself with a Scott Foil with SRAM RED.

I aim to be in the low 80kgs 175 pounds by the end of the year.

Not once did I consider what I ate. I just stopped junk foods, and planned my meals prior to rides and leading up to races.

It's the only sport where I can eat whatever I want provided i don't eat junk food
I haven't eaten McDonalds ....etc for a year and a half (except maybe a coupleof sundaes)

By the way if I get to 75 kg or high 70s I plan on rewarding myself with some Zipps or HEDs and a carbon dual sus 29er (new giant trance x29er on the low end of the budget or a santa cruz big mama)

and to step up this weight loss I am looking around for a package that includes introduction / training and rental of a track bike / track riding


----------



## Turtle615

I got my bike right around 3 months ago. I am 5'10" and about 205 pounds. Started training for an olympic marathon next May. Looking to get down to 170


----------



## MindBender

Just finished my first hundred miles and my wifey says I have lost some of my double chin. Three cheers for unintended side effects of cycling!


----------



## lukelogic

I'm just starting again. Never really rode a nice bike or anything before, but I use to be able to go across town when I was younger like it was no problem. But I'm only 26. With that said I rode to the gas station the other day and there's a very small hill on the way back. If you were in shape it would be very small. 

When I got back I laid down out of breath and woke up at 6:45 am. I got back at 5:30 or 6 pm. It's maybe 3/4 a mile ride. Pretty bad. But I've been that way with running before. Thing is I don't like running so I don't wanna do that. Biking is fun though. Not to mention some guy was making just as good time as me the other day when I was driving and he didn't have to pay for gas.


----------



## fuddsker

Just finished ride #3 after about an 18 yr hiatus. 37 now. Got hooked in '84 due to Alexi Grewal's road race win and unhooked due to college and beer. 

Outwardly, I don't look to be in terrible shape. 5'10" and 176lbs. But no exercise and drinking beers about nightly, so knew my insides probably not so good. Had the itch to start again for several years, but the health reasons and wanting to give myself the best chance to be around for my kids as long as possible are what finally got me back. 

Ride #1 30min, 6mi
Ride #2 60min, 14mi
Ride #3 55min, 12mi

All relatively painful, but feels good to be back : )


----------



## Icetech

I was 200# at the start of the year.. im 200# now... i only ride 10 miles 4-5 times a week.. im trying to get that higher though. My main problem is i like food too much and hate working out.. so if i can hang at 200 and still enjoy life, that makes me happy.

P.S. even without losing weight though i feel SOOOO much better after i ride, if i miss 2 days i feel like a slug


----------



## AythanNyah09

I bought my shiny new bike last week and I weighed 283 lbs. I accredit the weight gain due to taking sympathetic pregnancy eating to the next level with the wife having two kids. And, becoming a WoW player for the last 5 years.

The moment I realized that I am getting snug on the size 42 pants.... was the day I said "Im going to buy a bike!" Its only been a week and no amazing stories but Ive at least hit 100+ miles since the purchase of my ride! So, Im happy to read/hear that there is a lot of hope in the side effect of weight loss!


----------



## Icetech

Nice work on the 100+ keep it up and eat good and it will help And stop the wow... horrible game for housewives.. see the real world some more


----------



## thebludoc

Well I graduated college and had those extra 15 pounds to burn, but besides that, and a mildly lax lifestyle, I was maybe a 6/10 7/10 in terms of fitness

Ok closer to 6 lol


----------



## jtimar

I posted in this thread a few months ago when I first bought my new bike, and here I am again.

To be honest, I think I am sitll nearly as out of shape as I was when I started. I don't get to ride nearly as much as I want. I have been pulling off 50k rides most weekends, but my weight has stayed the same, about 25-30lbs more than I'd like it to be.

Keep on spinning, I guess.


----------



## froze

jtimar said:


> I posted in this thread a few months ago when I first bought my new bike, and here I am again.
> 
> To be honest, I think I am sitll nearly as out of shape as I was when I started. I don't get to ride nearly as much as I want. I have been pulling off 50k rides most weekends, but my weight has stayed the same, about 25-30lbs more than I'd like it to be.
> 
> Keep on spinning, I guess.


Under no circumstances give up!! This is fight, a fight for your life, a fight for the quality of life, you don't give up, you will win, but it will take time as anything does, and a few months is not a long time, your body is still trying to ramp up it's metabolism. 

Hopefully your following a diet program. Typically you need to be losing about 2 pounds a week, if your not then your calorie intake needs to be reduced by about 100, recheck again for a week then readjust by another 100, and repeat till you get the desired results. DON'T LOSE MORE THEN 2 POUNDS A WEEK. Keep it adjusted to between 1 to 2 pounds. Sometimes this will vary depending on the amount of riding or other physical stuff you're doing.

You also should be considering doing a training schedule for riding so you stay on a schedule that slowly increases mileages per day and per week. If you level off your miles and ride 31 miles on a weekend all the time the body gets use to that and will flat line.

Here is one such schedule: http://www.cyclewyoming.org/training.htm

Word from the wise about these schedules...if you're going to follow this then do so EXACTLY as it's laid out, don't just jump into it and alter it, it's design with the very principles that the human body learns and adapts while minimizing injury. I would start at week 1 even though you ride more just to get into the flow of it, this will allow you to do some interval training as well which will ramp up your body faster then just riding.

Here is how to do intervals: http://www.bicycling.com/training-n...ss/quick-cycling-workouts-power-and-endurance

Fit these intervals into your schedule I gave you. Don't forget to check your resting 1 minute pulse rate when you wake up in the morning, first time check after a day off to get your idea pulse rate, then when your doing intervals that next morning your pulse rate should be a tad higher then normal, this indicates that you need to have a slower paced ride that day, then the following morning your pulse will drop again then go and do intervals that day. You can do this without buying a heart rate monitor, I don't own one and never have because I know how to adjust stuff since I was raised in racing in an era without such devices, but if you want one it's a good idea. 

See this for more on heart rate: http://www.marathonguide.com/training/articles/HeartMonitorTraining.cfm

You can do this, just have to keep doing it. Turn it into fun to, don't ride the same path or road, take in the sights, ride to different towns or lakes or rivers etc. I like to go places I've never been to, sometimes I get lost but for me that's just part of the adventure!! Make it fun.


----------



## froze

Suzan55ne said:


> I am pathetic! Wow! I wanted a bike largely so that I'd get some much needed aerobic exercise..


Pathetic? What makes you say that? Maybe you need to change what you say. What you say with your lips becomes self-fulfilling prophecy. So change what you say to something more positive. Your not pathetic, in fact you're one of the few in America who at least goes out and exercises! Only 2 out of 10 Americans do any sort of exercising, you're one of just two!!! That's not pathetic. Now go look in a mirror and see yourself differently.


----------



## RagbraiNewB

How many days a week are you riding? If it's only the one ride per week, I can well imagine you're not seeing a lot of progress! 

By the same token, not all pounds are the same when it comes to fitness. If you are doing shorter rides three times a week, and one of 50k on the weekend, your fitness will improve, even if the numbers on the scale don't change much. To lose weight, you will have to take a look at your food intake, both the volumes and the contents thereof.


----------



## MN_Roadie

Hi all - Long time lurker (3 months), first time poster. I figured this thread would be good as any to lose my RBR virginity on; considering I got into cycling because I felt disgusted with myself and couldn't believe how out-of-shape I had become:

Growing up, I was always pretty athletic (basketball, tennis, baseball). Around 5'11'', 170-75 lbs. Never struggled too much with my weight. Played collegiate basketball. Graduated. Law school. Graduated. 

You know the drill...stopped working out as much because life got in the way, and then 6 years removed from college I realized I had slowly ballooned up 30 pounds. During the time since graduating, I had always tried to keep the weight off, half-heartedly doing a diet here or there, ran for a few months here or there (would typically lose 5-10 lbs and then put it right back on). Tipping the scale at over 205 lbs was tough. I know many have much better weight gains on here, but for me, given my lifestyle previously, that was a hard fall. I reached my low point December 2011, when none of my suits fit anymore, and I ended up buying a 44R jacket and 40W pants. Yeah, my wife loved me "no matter how I looked," but I was completely disgusted with myself. I decided then and there that enough was enough. 

New Year's Resolution on January 1, 2012: I gave myself 1 year to get healthy. 

No, I didn't give myself a goal weight (even though I thought it'd hopefully be around 165-170ish). No, I didn't say I was going to lose x amount of weight in y amount of days. I knew it was going to be a long road back, and I figured 12 months would be a healthy timeline to not go nuts over some crazed diet, but to change my lifestyle and eating habits.

I started on our treadmill, trying to run around 3-4 days a week. Couldn't even go a mile without stopping (and 5 years ago I ran a number of 5k's <20 min no problem). That was a real eye-opener. But I kept with it. Every meal I ate, I would cut the meal in half when I got it, and would wait a minimum of 10 min after eating the first half. The majority of time, I'd be full after waiting the 10 min. 

In April, I didn't keep up the running as much, because frankly, I was getting sick of it, and I kept getting shinsplints. So I picked up tennis again, and would run 1-2 days a week. By this time, I had lost about 10-12 lbs and had been keeping it off pretty well. But 10 lbs over 4 months wasn't anything earth-shattering.

Fast-forward to June; I said to myself, "Road biking has always looked really fun, and it'd be a good workout" (I live in a western suburb of Minneapolis, and the amount of roadies around here is mind-numbing; I believe I heard something like we have the highest amount of road bikers per capita of any state in the country?). 

So I hopped on Craigslist, and picked up a 2011 Trek 2.3 for $1,100 w/shoes that I believed to by my size after a few weeks of research (54cm, since I only have a 30.5 inseam). 

I went to my LBS, bought a jersey, helmet, gloves, shorts, bag, tire tools, etc. Set me back $750. At that point, I said, "no going back now!"

Hop on the bike the next day and go 20 miles; that was it. I fell in love HARD.

Since that day in late June, I've logged just over 1,000 miles over the past 3 months (around 4 rides per week), and am so addicted to riding that I think about it almost all day and night (along with stalking this website for info). I've gotten respectable enough I think; as my typical ride is 30-35 miles averaging ~18.6-19.1 mph with around 800-900 ft in elevation gain (we don't have any extended hills around the lakes that I ride, but there are a number of pretty decent 1/2 to 1 mile inclines). I'll hit up weekend rides of 40-50 miles. I'm a really competitive person, so I do like seeing bikers in kit gear up ahead and working to blow by them. 

Again, since I'm not weighing myself, I can't say for sure how much weight I've lost, but I know many co-workers & friends say it looks like I've lost 15-20 lbs easy. I now fit into clothes I haven't worn since college (I'm now a 40R top and 34ish waist).

Best part of it all; I love being able to take hills that 3 months ago would've brutalized my legs; standing out of the saddle at 13-14 mph and sucking air the whole time, to now being able to sit in the saddle all the way averaging 19-20 mph up the hill while hitting KOM's against others on MapMyRide (I know Strava is where the serious guys role, but I'll stick with MMR a tad bit longer because I need the self-esteem boost

So short story long, cycling has definitely changed my life. My only worry now is being in MN, with the weather getting cold, that I fear riding a trainer (looking at the Kurt Kinetic?) will bore me to tears after the scenery I get to see around our many lakes on my typical routes.

P.S. I'm already on the hunt for a new ride (I need to get fitted to make sure I'm buying the right size between the 54/56cm), and targeting the Cervelo R3, even though I've never been on one. Also looking at the mid-level Madone's and Orbea Orca's. Anything else I should be looking at?

Sorry for the rambling message, but I just thought I'd get my intro out there as well. This site is easily the best cycling website on the web, and I'm glad to be part of it!


----------



## jtimar

froze said:


> Under no circumstances give up!!


Thanks for all the advice. I certainly am not giving up, in face I have signed up to Ride to Conquer Cancer (http://www.conquercancer.ca/goto/jonathantimar) next spring, and will be training with a team. I think this should help immensley with the discipline factor since I refuse to be the flabby guy in spandex come next spring ;-)


----------



## froze

jtimar said:


> Thanks for all the advice. I certainly am not giving up, in face I have signed up to Ride to Conquer Cancer (http://www.conquercancer.ca/goto/jonathantimar) next spring, and will be training with a team. I think this should help immensley with the discipline factor since I refuse to be the flabby guy in spandex come next spring ;-)


I'll be watching you...creepy huh?


----------



## jonshonda

Started this spring at 308#, now I am at 265 after close to 1k miles on the road and 400ish on the mtnbike.


----------



## JasperL

froze said:


> Pathetic? What makes you say that? Maybe you need to change what you say....Your not pathetic, in fact you're one of the few in America who at least goes out and exercises! *Only 2 out of 10 Americans do any sort of exercising, you're one of just two!!! That's not pathetic.*


Just read through much of this thread and I agree. Anyone making an effort should be admired. 

It reminds me of what eventually led to me making a lifestyle change. My wife and I were driving through our neighborhood and this older man who lives nearby was out on his morning jog. He's slow, and he's got a really odd gait, and so I said something sarcastic about the guy making fun of him. My wife looks at me and says something to the effect, "He's out there. When was the last time you went for a run?" 

I had nothing to say. The running shoes I owned were years old with _MAYBE_ 10 miles of running under them. I was 46 at the time, it had probably been a decade since I'd exercised to anything like exhaustion, and I was 40 pounds overweight. She's always been active, and a few months later she joined a bootcamp type class that met at 5:45am 4 days a week, and I surprised her and myself by deciding to join her. They do a test for noobies and I couldn't actually run a mile without stopping. Long story short, after 15 months of that, an instructor introduced me to road biking. That was a year ago, and I'm hooked. I don't go as often as many on here - roughly 1,200 miles this year - and am a LOT slower than some of the average speeds reported (15.3 mph on a 18 mile loop with 1100 feet of elevation gain was my most recent ride), but it's faster than it used to be, and what I most look forward to each week. We even vacation around it, planning a work trip to Chicago to coincide with Bike the Drive, and we just returned from Napa where we turned a day of conference into 3 days of biking. 

Thanks to all the good advice from the veterans on here. I've learned more here than all the other sites I've read combined. When I have a question, the first thing I do is search these forums. I used to do a Google search, but this site so often came up with the advice I was looking for that I cut Google out and just do it directly from here. :thumbsup:


----------



## ian0789

Not out of shape when I started but I was recovering from an injury. Went from 5 days a week of WSBB training to nothing at all other then walking. Now worked my way up to 45miles on my cycle. Goal is 100miles before winter kicks in full force!


----------



## mrwheezy117

I'm mainly cycling to improve my upperbody strength (carrying bikes up and down stairs) and cardio.

Hopefully it works out because I'm like a twig everywhere at the moment.


----------



## daddyphat

I started close to 300 and about 8 months later going from a solid couch potato to now I ride at least 50 miles per week with my long ride being 25 to 35 miles between 15 to 17 avg. I have lost 50lbs and still working on it although last few months stress and stuff has got in the way but I still keep trying to ride.


----------



## mandsmonk

I've been lurking on the forum for some time. 58 years old, borderline high blood pressure, borderline diabetic, 45 lbs over weight, and a total couch potato. Started on a path to better health and fitness around the first of the year. Started by walking and relearning good eating habits. I won't call it dieting because it was more of a long range plan. Lost 30lbs and started feeling pretty good.

In April I pulled out my Raleigh 4.0 comfort bike and started riding around the neighborhood. The bicycle was originally purchased for use on camping trips, and had a total of about 100 miles on it in four years.First rides were 3-4 miles at somewhere less than 10 mph. I remember the first day I made 6 miles under an hour. 1500 miles later, making daily rides of 25 miles 3-4 times a week I decided I had outgrown the comfort bike. Rather, my ass decided it was time for a change..... 

Spent weeks/months reading and shopping. Found a great local bike shop and the owner was patient while he educated me into making the best decision for me (not for him). Purchased a Trek 4.5 in late August. Wow, what a change. To bring what could be a long short story to a close without boring anyone further, completed my first organized ride this past weekend. Did the 30 mile Tour de Gruene ride in Gruene, TX. Finished the hilly course in 1hr 48 mins, average speed of 16.6 mph, average cadence of 89. Best of al I could have gone another 20 I do believe. Having absolutely NO hills to train on locally, I spent some days riding overpasses as my best means of preperation. Needless to say I went into the ride apprehensive about how I'd handle the hills. As a result I held back early, afraid I'd crash and burn mid-race. My anxiousness was over the top, and I kicked myself post race for not attacking the ride early.

I am hooked. Already searching for the next ride. My goal now is the MS 150, likely next year. Thanks to everyone on this forum for your inspiration, advice, and encouragement. You help more people than you know. Hopefully my post will spur someone else on. 

See you on the road.


----------



## KFuAZ

This is an absolutely great thread. Reading all of your posts here is very inspirational. Makes me want to go ride my bike 50 miles every day. 

I was a Cross Country/Track athlete in high school and was always in good health. After high school, I started playing softball with a group of friends and ended up dislocating my knee (softball of all things, right?!). Since then, I've had real difficulty running or any sport (basketball, etc.) with a lot of lateral movement (have dislocated my twice since then requiring surgery - once putting my son's car seat in our SUV!) Several years ago, my fiancée (now wife) moved from Phx to Tucson to help care for some ill family members. We have houses in both cities (I work in Phx) and we travel back and forth each week. All this siting in a car coupled with my knee problems, I really ballooned up. I'm 6'4" and weighed 180 in 2008. 

At a doctor's appointment in early October, I weighed 240, my blood sugar and cholesterol levels were not good at all. My doctor recommended the South Beach diet for my wife and I. We both bought bikes to become more active and it's been great. My wife never learned how to ride a bike as a kid and now she's cruising all around our neighborhood on her hybrid. I've been loving riding, have done 200 miles in the first month on my Trek road bike including 2 30+ mile rides. With our change in diets and increase in exercise, I've dropped 16 lbs and my wife has lost 7 in the last month. 

My motivation has been our 4 1/2 month old son. Both my wife and I lost our dads at an early age to heart attacks (46 and 51) and we want to be healthy long living parents for our children. 

Thanks for all of the stories you all are posting. They've all been very inspirational and great to read.


----------



## Samadhi

KFuAZ said:


> This is an absolutely great thread.



Yes, it is pretty cool.

I posted to this thread about a year ago

My Post

And would like to offer an update.

I'm down close to 30 pounds since the first of the year. I would have liked to have lost more, but my doctor says that I was building muscle while reducing body fat and muscle weighs more than fat.

I've gotten a better bike and added a computer that includes cadence and hr sensors. I've been using that to maintain a high-cadence ride and a heart rate in the aerobic zone or higher. It helps a lot.

I'd still like to be down to 190, for Ride the Rockies in June, and am confident I can make that weight.

My cardio health is much improved. I'm riding and climbing faster and stronger. I've trimmed down a lot.

I'm having the time of my life, actually.


----------



## drodrigueznyc

i also posted a few months ago when i started back in late March/early April..(can't remember..)

i'm 46 and about 190lbs with a medium build.. still overweight but i'm really not doing this for the weight factor.. i struggled with sarchoids, high cholesterol, and felt fatigued all the time.. i was also huffing and puffing and weezing even when going up a flight of stairs.. 

doctor gave me strict instructions to eat better, excercise some more and obviously take some medication...

i did all of this but it never really made a huge difference.. not until i began riding...

a few months after starting my new healty routine i decided to purchase a road bike... my first time out I struggled to do a few miles.. if it wasn't for my inhaler I would have been in real trouble.. but i was optimistic and kept coming back each weekend until by body got used to it..

i also began to research extensively on the techniques of breathing deeply, endurance riding, fuel (carbs, calories, electrolytes, etc) and hydration..

picked up outfits, shoes, portable food and joined a local group to keep things interesting...and for the company...

a month later i was doing 30 miles then moved up to 50miles then found a nice bike path that put forced me to do 70miles round trip. Within 3 months i was feeling cocky and was signing up for century rides... (the first was very tough but it was mostly flat) 
I managed to finish in under 8hrs...

today, less than 12 months later, i have no more weezing, cholesterol has gone down to normal levels and has remained there and I can work my heartrate to the maximum recommended levels.. and most of all I feel great..

doctor says it was the best thing i could have done.. (he knows I tried everything else)

I have now have about 6 centuries under my belt and continue to do 30-50mile rides each weekend.. 

this winter will be my first winter season riding and i plan on riding till it hits below 30... 

I already have a winter riding suit...

guess i'm hooked too... i'm now on ebay looking for my next accessory purchase...

hummm... what elso do i need????


----------



## codex57

Had a rough time getting to the park two blocks away (large suburban blocks with a couple hills in between). Nearly died coming back. Granted, I was towing about 100 lbs in kids, trailer and gear. Much more fun than running tho (for me).


----------



## Rollingeezer

April first of this year I weighed 290 pounds, and hadn't exercised in decades (since 1975). And, the inevitable happened, I had a heart attack, albeit a relatively mild one.. IWas told by cardiologist to get down to 200 LBs, and get exercise. Bad knees and artificial shoulder prevented most exercise, so biking it was. I bought a 2012 Trek 7300 comfort hybrid and started riding..at first only a mile or two a day, my goal being to ride around the lake I live on by summers end.I hit that goal within a months to 6wks, and the pounds began to melt away. As of today's, I've lost 70 pounds, and my longest ride of the year was just under 20 miles. The comfort hybrid is a little like driving a mini van, and difficult to put away miles on. Two weeks ago, just before I went in for knee replacement surgery I bought a 2011 Specialized Roubiax comp, which I have net even ridden yet, but the weight continues to come off, and I can't wait to ride the new bike...I'm hoping to really put on miles next summer and even do some weekenders. 

Biking has changed my life for the better and has hopefully added a few years to my life...(I'm 59 now), although it seems Pres Oblamer is trying everything he can to cut it short.. Anyone in my shoes out there, stick it out...it just helps getting more fun!


----------



## Donn2ie

I still have to make two stops...but don't huff and puff nearly as bad, and am breathing normally when I get in the house.


----------



## Packersfantaz

I saw the beginner forum and thought it was great and then saw this and thought even better. My wife and I just started riding (of course she gets a new road bike first). We know we are badly out of shape, I am 6'2" about 270 lbs, still can catch 75 percent of shoplifters before they are out of parking lot but any distance and I am dying. 

In high school I weighed about 155, probably too skinny but ran a lot then my job the last 10 years is not conducive to it without real early running. Biking fit now as my wife and I are both off Sundays, during the week I am doing sprints, about 5 miles no stopping got my time down under 25 mins in a week. Pushing further in two weeks, my motivation has been part of this thread seeing people start off slow but persistent to get to 30 mile rides in a few months. My goal is 42 miles next November in a local bike race and will be lurking and posting on the forums regularly, this seems to have a great community.


----------



## jleeasc

This is all very interesting. I am 52, 6'2" and 190 lbs. I have always been tall and slim. I get a yearly physical that i pass with flying colors. I was playing with my grandson a few weeks and noticed how winded I was getting. It was embarassing since I thought I was still in good shape. Anyway, I started running which again let me know how out of shape I had gotten. Lord, do I hate running. That is why I joined this forum. Biking is fun, low impact if done correctly on the right bike, and such a good cardio workout. It takes a lot of work to get back into shape at 52. It also takes a very short time to get out of shape if you let yourself go.


----------



## jimibonz

In my 60's, under weight, unmotivated and a complete couch potato. Thought a bicycle would be the perfect means to get some much needed exercise. Based upon my first few rides, I coudn't have been more right. I only started riding 3-4 weeks ago and still have only had short rides due to deplorable state of physical conditioning but each ride leaves me feeling refreshed and stronger and I can feel my endurance improving. I still feel awkward on a quick reacting road bike but I enjoy it and look forward to being in good health again


----------



## ThreePointO

Started 4 months ago. Averaged 15MPH in semi-hilly area (D.C.). Now I can do 18MPH average up to 25 miles. Like a few other people, I am a former runner bored with running.


----------



## bikewriter

At one point I took 5 years off from the sport. My first ride back was with my sis in law and an elderly man with a bad knee, both riding bikes weighing about 25% more than mine. A nice day on gradual, rolling terrain.

I had to stop twice and rest under a sage brush while they completed a section that would've left me with puke on my jersey. I was in the granny gear and was in the red from the first hill. A hiker with a walking stick and old dog tried not passing me on an uphill, but it was tiring them out more stopping and going. The elapsed time was about 2 hours. I ran out of water, all 70 ounces. Yep, 70 ounces of gut sloshing "relief from the oppressive heat." It was 70 degrees.

Today I can do that ride in 1h 15m in the big ring keeping HR in Zone 2, give or take, and often pedal with one leg up hills following my sis in law and that guy.


----------



## froze

bikewriter said:


> Today I can do that ride in 1h 15m in the big ring keeping HR in Zone 2, give or take, and often pedal with one leg up hills following my sis in law and that guy.


Your sis in law and that guy must be good riders, lucky you you have someone to ride with.


----------



## froze

Angleo534 this is not aimed at you, but rather the newbe who may be here reading this stuff, I see your riding 50 miles now which is great.

If there are some of you here having trouble building up miles then you need to do a system. Taking a month to ride 2 miles means something was done wrong, though you were doing better then doing nothing so it wasn't entirely wrong!

A good way of doing it better is to follow a plan like a century plan, if you have the time of course. See: Training for a Century Ride You don't have to do the 100 mile thing if is time prohibitive, but 50 or 75 miles is something anyone could do. If the schedule is to difficult in the first week then add 3 weeks to the beginning so that week 1 on that chart is actually week 4, then simply subtract 30% off all the totals of the original first week and make that the new first week; then add 10% onto all the totals for that actual first week you completed to make the second week, then another 10% for the third, then on the fourth your tracking the original schedule.

When reading that schedule don't worry about what pace and brisk are if your newbe, just worry about getting base miles in, once you've done that then we can discuss how to make that schedule work to make you faster with interval training thrown in.

I hope that all made sense.


----------



## Steel City Crusier

Greetings from near Pittsburgh, PA!
I will be 57 in October. As I write this I am wondering what happened to my athletic build of 40+ years ago. I am a construction electrician that over the years have smoked too many cigarettes, washed down too many shots of Jack Daniels with Iron City beer,and ate too many wings. I am now the heaviest I have ever been in my life packing 247 pounds on my 5'10 frame. A few weeks ago my family doctor told me I had a choice to make - get off the couch and exercise or end up in a box looking up at the roots of the grass. The doc suggested to change my lifestyle with a good diet and exercise. I'm not a gym junkie, am not motivated enough to do a DVD fitness program so I thought biking would work for me.
I bought a Giant Rincon off of Craigslist and put on more road friendly tries. Living 6 miles from the Boston, PA portal of the Great Allegheny Passage I thought riding the trail would be a great way to start losing weight and was planning to make my maiden voyage a 20 mile round trip from Boston to Sutersville and back. My loving wife thought it would be best if I hopped on the bike and took 2 laps around our housing development - a distance of about 1 mile per lap with a few rolling hills. It was all I could do to climb the gentle grade just before completing the second lap. I arrived home, completely soaked with sweat and sucking wind. My heart rate was about 130 bpm but after walking in the back yard as a cool down it went below 100 bmp in about 10 - 15 minutes. Although the trail on the GAP is rather flat it looks like my "easy" 20 mile trip will be postponed until I can master 10 laps around my gently rolling neighborhood. I think if I do my 2 wind sucking laps daily, maybe by Labor Day I can reach my goal. 
Moral of the story - I ain't as good as I once was but if I work at it I will be better than I was yesterday!


----------



## Packersfantaz

Greetings Steel City 

Your wife did a great job recognising it may be a bit more difficult than you think starting off. Good news is you can see results quickly with proper work. This forum can be a great set of advice to better yourself and here are some of the best I have gotten that helped ( I have dropped 25 pounds since my post in this thread so cycling helps a lot).

1. Find a good local bike shop (LBS) to help with fitting. This will help greatly with comfort and enjoyment long term. Probably the best money you can spend. While there maybe have hem once over or tune up bike since you got it used.

2. Find a good training system. Lots of good resources, I like bicycling.com articles and help here. Don't forget rest, as important as hard workouts, you body needs recovery too. Look at articles discussing recovery rides or rest days, don't worry you may feel somewhat slower after rest, some of the articles will discuss and why.

3. Track your progress. Best way to know you are getting better. Strava or Map My Ride are good apps for this, or a cycling GPS like a Garmin or Cateye are great too. You will look back on progress and be more motivated. I barely completed 10 miles in 75 minutes my first day, I did 34 miles in 2 hrs 10 mins last week and felt great.

4. Diet, friend of mine is pushing me through. My weakness is soda so I have cut most out and most snacks are now fruit. I like fruit since it also hydrates, especially melons, grapes and apples. Lots of water to help flush your system and most importantly keeps cramping minimized or away. Nutrution will become important as your rides become longer.

Most importantly ride and have fun. I like this sport because I can choose my level, people can still be competitive or challenge themselves as far as they want at nearly any age.


----------



## froze

You need to be a lot more careful and put in more time on a bike then just 10 laps around the hood then go 20 miles!

On the careful part, please go see a doctor and tell the doc what you want to do...start riding a bike, thus he should do a heart stress test on you.

Then take it real slow, don't do a 20 mile ride for a least 12 weeks of almost daily riding. If you want a 12 week schedule for this just PM me. If you rush your 20 mile ride you could have a serious life threatening event, even if the doc ok's you for physical activity!


----------



## Steel City Crusier

Thanks Packersfanta for the encouragement. The goal is to just get fit and have a good time riding. What is kinda unique about riding the GAP trail is that when I was younger a friend and I used to do a float fishin trip down the Youghiogheny River in a jon boat several times from spring to late fall. Some beautiful country for sure.The GAP trail follows the river.
My problem has been typical of just about every late middle aged guy - watching yourself get terribly out of shape and then realizing that you are not a kid anymore and that it is going to take a ton of effort to get back in shape. I'm determined! I have 2 grandsons for fishin buddies age 11 and 8. I'd like to be around for them for some time.
Froze - Thanks for your concerns - PM sent


----------



## VinPaysDoc

High School (a long time ago) - 6'0" 145 lbs 

Fast forward to 2003: Job, wife, 4 children - 208 lbs

Wife requests that I get back in shape as her birthday present September '03.

Biking/gym/watching diet -> 160 lbs by June '04. Lost it too fast honestly.

Still biking. 150 lbs at present, increases in the Winter.

Advice? Lots. Read Mike Magnuson's 'Heft on Wheels' if you're looking for some humor while you do this. Also, make lifestyle changes without expecting to see immediate results. Something as simple as doing a few sit-ups and/or curls with light weights after each ride will add to your core strength and sculpt the body over time. Get enough rest! Sleep is important for weight loss/health. Drink water.


----------



## skitorski

Great thread revival. To me this thread is a huge part of the sport. In the end, it's way more significant than who what race bleh blah blaw. Just go out and get after it. Good to hear all the success stories here. For most of us there came a point where we crossed a threshold, a barrier, a line. Mental and or physical. It took my 17 yo son to push me over the 17 mile then crap out line. He just said let's keep going. Some of you posting above will find that line, the place in time when you pushed past. And when you do, anything becomes easier thereafter.

Our friend Froze has some great inspiration and info posted here. I only say keep checking back in here.


----------



## Kelvin kimp

It is real inspiring to me to read all the success stories here! The one thing i know for sure is if you do not start you will never get there! No matter how small the steps you need to take the first one to get to your end goal. The first of march I weighed 305 pounds and was winded going up the stairs to the gym...i started a program to get healthy and lost 50 pounds in 12 weeks. I decided to take my health to the next level and bought my road bike the middle of may and have about 150 miles on it today! I am now at 245 and look forward to riding and taking off the next 50 pounds. My resting heart rate has dropped from 90 to 60 and blood pressure is also dropping. My heart rate during my rides is still too high but is starting to come down and my lungs can actually outlast my legs! I am starting to mix up my rides and add some hills into my plan. The hills can be tough at times as well as head winds but hey...they build character. I am now wanting to start a structured workout to be able to take my health to the next level. I set a goal to be able to ride a 45 mile bike path ( in my area) by the end of the season. I already have a 26 mile ride under my belt so I may have to raise the bar a little.


----------



## skitorski

Kelvin you're killing me !! Sitting here drinking a cold one watching the A's on the tube. Recovering from a week long nasty cold. Tomorrow I re-start. But your story is epic. It's the summer (presuming you are USA) so let's roll !!!

Hills are the great boogey man. Sure you recognize this now. What I took as a curse I now know is a blessing. I live in the hills, there is no flat ground. Cadence means nothing. It's wind it up, up hill, and let er' rip going down.

To each his own. But head winds, uh, they just suck !!! Why is there always a headwind, and in both directions, coming and returning ???


----------



## Kelvin kimp

skitorski said:


> To each his own. But head winds, uh, they just suck !!! Why is there always a headwind, and in both directions, coming and returning ???


I have those same head winds here...I am not sure how it works that you can be in a headwind coming and going but I guess it helps build character...I was in a severe sidewind the other day that really sucked. The gusts would move me over 3 or 4 feet...got scary a few times.


----------



## Flatire67

At 100lbs over weight and a 20 year smoker I traded my 3 pack a day habit for a mountain bike. I was as out of shape as anyone can be, I couldn't even walk with out getting winded. It's been years and several bikes since then and don't miss the old me one bit


----------



## CMJTperry

HAven't read the entire 14 pages, but I started riding around 7 months ago, have lost 35 lbs or so and rode 51 miles yesterday. The most I've done yet. Normally rider 18-25 miles at a time. Loving it, my wife did 28 miles yesterday with me. I'm 53 and she will be 50 in August.


----------



## kjdhawkhill

I started riding for fitness and fun after my arch decided I couldn't run 45 minutes a day six days a week. This happened a few years after college, and while I was trying to get the arch to recover I went into the stage that many high school athletes have when they get to college and quit playing. Soft body syndrome kicked in and I gained about 15 pounds of performance sucking lard. 

The numbers aren't impressive, as I still weigh about the same amount I did as a lard*ss (6'3" @ 185ish), but I'm a stronger rider and stronger in the weight room by a long shot. 

To Steel City : I'm a long way from having grandkids, but one of the things that I've always thought would be productively amusing is to take munchkins fishing by bike (presuming it's shore/dock fishing). Three 5" PVC tubes zipped tied to a rear rack, a 6-pack sized cooler on the rear rack with snacks and water, a few miles from the house to the river/lake/pond etc; doesn't that sound like a great weekend day? Or if you're retired, Wednesdays, all summer long while the grandkids are out of school?


----------



## PJ352

skitorski said:


> I live in the hills, there is no flat ground. *Cadence means nothing*. It's wind it up, up hill, and let er' rip going down.


I'll differ on that. Whether cruising or climbing, cadence means something. When kept at a "higher range" (purposely vague), it promotes a smooth pedal stroke, eases stress on the knees and builds endurance. 

On descents, IMO since there's little resistance, it's up to the individual to pedal (or coast). On occasion, I do both, but oftentimes think that unless I'm racing the clock or other cyclists, there's really little point.


----------



## skitorski

I'm too tired to care about it. But yeah, I try too keep spinning in my sweet spot. I mean it's constantly changing with the terrain. It would be interesting to see what the turns actually are.

I call this cycling through the hills "boom and zoom."


----------



## PJ352

skitorski said:


> I'm too tired to care about it. But yeah, I try too keep spinning in my sweet spot. *I mean it's constantly changing with the terrain. * It would be interesting to see what the turns actually are.
> 
> I call this cycling through the hills "boom and zoom."


Absolutely. Cadence _should_ change based on conditions. That's why I mentioned a 'range'. The range is somewhat personal, mine being in the low 90's to low 100's, on average. 

As far as seeing what the 'turns' actually are, you can get a cheap, wired computer with cadence and see. Or, just count pedal rotations for 15 seconds (times 4). But as you mentioned, because cadence changes with terrain, I suggest using a computer.


----------



## Samadhi

SteelCity,

You're in pretty much the same boat I was in 3 years ago.

You were smart to listen to you wife about that ride. Riding a bike at our age is not like when we were 16. 

Work your way up to the GAP trail - it won't take long.

The recovery time from 130 bpm is something you should watch. Might want to consult a doctor. I can come down from my max rate (~160 bpm) to 120 in about 5 minutes if not less. I can ride in the 130s for a long time (after a while that heart rate actually starts feeling kinda good). You'll be fine, but recovery time in important and it would be wise to include your doctor in managing that.

Meanwhile keep at it. Work your way into things and it'll come.

If you haven't got one already, get a cyclo-computer with a heart rate monitor built in. It helps.





Steel City Crusier said:


> Greetings from near Pittsburgh, PA!
> I will be 57 in October. As I write this I am wondering what happened to my athletic build of 40+ years ago. I am a construction electrician that over the years have smoked too many cigarettes, washed down too many shots of Jack Daniels with Iron City beer,and ate too many wings. I am now the heaviest I have ever been in my life packing 247 pounds on my 5'10 frame. A few weeks ago my family doctor told me I had a choice to make - get off the couch and exercise or end up in a box looking up at the roots of the grass. The doc suggested to change my lifestyle with a good diet and exercise. I'm not a gym junkie, am not motivated enough to do a DVD fitness program so I thought biking would work for me.
> I bought a Giant Rincon off of Craigslist and put on more road friendly tries. Living 6 miles from the Boston, PA portal of the Great Allegheny Passage I thought riding the trail would be a great way to start losing weight and was planning to make my maiden voyage a 20 mile round trip from Boston to Sutersville and back. My loving wife thought it would be best if I hopped on the bike and took 2 laps around our housing development - a distance of about 1 mile per lap with a few rolling hills. It was all I could do to climb the gentle grade just before completing the second lap. I arrived home, completely soaked with sweat and sucking wind. My heart rate was about 130 bpm but after walking in the back yard as a cool down it went below 100 bmp in about 10 - 15 minutes. Although the trail on the GAP is rather flat it looks like my "easy" 20 mile trip will be postponed until I can master 10 laps around my gently rolling neighborhood. I think if I do my 2 wind sucking laps daily, maybe by Labor Day I can reach my goal.
> Moral of the story - I ain't as good as I once was but if I work at it I will be better than I was yesterday!


----------



## Steel City Crusier

First of all I would like to thank those of you that took the time to either comment or PM me regarding my start into cycling. Froze helped me get into a training regimen that is very doable is working well. Most all of you had concerns about my heart rate and sucking wind from my 2 mile jaunt. Let me enlighten you what has developed from original post post on Saturday. 
I went to my LBS Sunday afternoon and ordered a Sigma BC 1909 HR/cadence monitor. I felt that there is a need knowing both cadence and HR & the price seemed reasonable at $65. I explained to the the sales clerk that I did a few laps around the housing development where I live and thought that I was gonna die. He asked where I lived and when I told him he proceeded to tell me that he is from my area and that if I continue to ride there I can most likely do more harm than good. As it turns out my"rolling hills" neighborhood course may challenge an experienced rider let alone an out of shape newbie. So I will be training on the GAP trail - it is table top flat. 
Early Monday morning I was fortunate enough to speak with my family doctor's PA to help me calculate a good max HR based on my testing last month. From there we built my 5 HR zones.
I am currently using a pulse/ox monitor to get my HR - stick your index finger in and you get your pulse oxygen and HR. Not the best device but better than nothing. The PA feels that i misstated my recovery time based on the test data she has in my file. I am now good to go - no reservations.
Froze had me modify the Training for the Century Ride to start out slowly. the first week consists of riding 23 miles over 6 days. The shortest distance is 2 miles, the longest is 9 miles. Froze suggested that I maintain about 10 MPH and find a gear that would get me close to 75 RPM and not worry about time. I rode 2 miles yesterday and today.I was not winded, my HR was in my level 1 zone. I probably could have gone a lot further but I am following good advice by starting slow and working my way through the schedule.
There is a big difference riding on a flat trail that's for sure!
Here is a snapshot of my training schedule. I should have much better control over my training results starting next week. My cycling computer should be in the shop Friday.
Thanks again to all of you. Yinz quite possibly may have kept me from getting seriously injured or worse! There obviously is a right way and wrong way to start training with a bike. You guys saved me from myself!!
Screenshot by Lightshot


----------



## Tankus

I am new to biking, 24 years old and last year I was 20 stone/280lbs/127kg after selling my car and riding a littl commute back and forth to work 4 miles/4 trips a day I am down to 13 stone/280lbs/127kg. My longest rides to date are only about 15 miles due to i am a chef and dont get much time to ride. I still have the same bike i have had since 2011 which is a claud butler 2011 scimitar DD MTB which isnt ideal for inner city.
I am about to purchase a new bike myself.
When i first began I would get home or to work after a sprint all sweaty out of breath and legs like jelly. Now it doesnt even phase me. I know donw even stop once on my 15 mile rides only when im finished do I stop and drink or take a rest.
Cycling has been exactly what the doctor ordered.


----------



## Sephem

Hi all. 


This thread is highly motivating.

About 8 weeks ago I got rejected for insurance due to my weight. I am 5'10" and was just over 335 lbs. I decided to join a gym and started the Les Mills RPM classes. I thoroughly enjoy them and can now do the full 45 min class without stopping compared to only 5 min when I started. I now weigh 325 lbs.

I was having so much fun that I thought hey if I can do this class, then maybe I should start cycling and decided that next year June I will be doing the London to Brighton charity event which is 56 miles.

Well to do this I first needed a bicycle, and just took possession of one today. I thought it would be easy as all my memories of riding a bike when I was in my teens seemed like it was so easy and I never struggled with anything. Boy was I wrong. 

I left the bicycle shop and decided I will be brave and cycle home from there as it is only 4 miles. By the time I got 3 miles down the road, I thought I would need to give up and call the wife to come and fetch me and thinking I can never do this event next year, but I persevered and made it home a little out of breath with painful legs.

I am hoping that it gets easier and that I do not have to feel like an idiot on the road with these other cyclists passing me like rockets looking like its the best thing in the world for them. When do I get to feel like that?

Well I guess there is only one way to find out and that is to keep trying and trying which is my intention.

I will keep everyone updated as to how my progress goes over the next year up until I get to ride the London to Brighton event.

Maybe I should even start blogging my progress.

Happy cycling all.


----------



## Dave Cutter

After I retired.... sitting at home and smoking cigarettes just wasn't the retirement dream I had imaged. I went to a hypnotist and for $200 she helped me quit a 35 year smoking addiction. For an additional $200 she would have helped with diet suggestions.... but I didn't figure I'd need that. A few months later I was heavier than ever before.... and uric acid was causing serious foot pain. I couldn't walk any distance at all.

Driving home for the store one day I saw a used bicycle with a for sale sign... along the roadside. I immediately realized this could be a solution. Pedaling might be easier on my feet... and bicycling would at least get me outside for some fresh air.

The next day I began with a ride down to the local convenience store for a cup if coffee. I pedaled my fat, old, wheezing self the less-than-a-mile trip. The trip was great. The wind was in my face drying the sweat and leaving a salt crust. I had fun!

I parked my bicycle on the sidewalk in front of the store and nearly fell when I dismounted. My legs were like Jello.

In the four years since that first ride I've bought a few bicycles. I now own three road bikes. I ride about two thousand miles a year. From time-to-time my legs my be sore... they are never like Jello anymore. I've lost over 70 pounds... and am in my ideal weight range with a BMI of less than 25. My feet cleared up almost as quick as they started hurting and I returned to walking for exercise (I also jog a little too). I don't consider cycling as my exercise. Cycling is what I do for fun.


----------



## slitespd

I was in shape, just not cycling shape. All sports or activities command special or unique training to make them the most enjoyable. Ride , ride, ride and then ride some more.


----------



## head gamez

I enjoy reading these stories, so I think it is only fitting to share mine.... Although it doesn't start with two wheels!

In Late October of 2010, I was 26 and just a touch over 280lbs (5' 10-11"). I also had a 40mg per day BP medication. I saw the info-mercial for P90X and secretly ordered it. I told my wife about it, and she said "that won't work!" It arrived on November 6 2010, and I got started. Day 1 was chest and back. It was humbling that a 26 year old couldn't do a standard push-up. If you are familiar with the program, then you know day 1 is all push-ups and pull-ups. I pushed through, modifying what I had to so that I could make it through. After "phase 1" (one month), I had dropped 30 pounds and could actually do a push-up or two from my toes. Still couldn't get a pull-up.

By the end of the 90 day program I was doing over 90 push-ups in that exercise, and even a few pull-ups. I felt great and had lost 60 pounds in the 3 month program.

I took a week off, and then started INSANITY. I lost another 20 pounds or so doing the 60 day program. By this time I was feeling very fit, and decided to go for a run. 

I built my mileage up to 30 miles a week or so that year, and would occasionally do 10+ mile long runs on the weekend. Eventually I started having issues with plantar fasciitis. I struggled with it for the last part of 2011, running off and on. I did, however, stick with the elliptical and my 2200-2500 calories a day (40-40-20 macro ratio) of clean eating. After a trip to the doctor in late 2011 (maybe early 2012), I had a "treatment" for my feet, and eased back into running. The PF would come and go, and I would adjust accordingly. At some point in 2012 the doc told me that my issues were caused by fallen arches and he recommended that I trade the running shoes for a bike. I looked at bikes then (early to mid 2012) but had a little sticker shock. I decided I would just limp through with the running.

Fast forward to April of 2013 and I decided I was getting a bike. I bought a 2013 Specialized Roubaix from the LBS, and went out for a ride 2 days later. That first ride was 15.6 miles and I was hooked. Fortunately I had maintained a good level of fitness, so getting started was fairly easy. The next day I did 17. Two days later I did a 30 mile ride with a small group (averaged just over 16mph). 

On May 24 I picked up a Mountain Bike. A 2013 Specialized Camber 29er FSR. The next day I did a 10 mile ride on some local singletrack. I fell in love all over again.

Now, I always do at least 20 miles when I hit the road, and 13 or so miles when on the singletrack. I have done a few 20 mile singletrack rides, with 2k feet of climbing. With a family, and business travel, time is the limiting factor. I am fortunate that my family likes the me they met in November of 2011, so they are very understanding. 

I have managed to keep my weight off, except for a period early this year where I hopped from country to country and state to state for the entire month of Feb, but I was easily able to get it back in check when I got home. I didn't like the way my pants were fitting. 

I know my journey was a little different, but I also know that before I got started I liked reading all the stories I could find that helped inspire me. Hopefully my post does the same for someone else!

Here I am today, in a hotel room missing my bikes. I still run when I am traveling, and I travel allot! But I miss the bikes.


----------



## SFTifoso

After 2 years, my resting heart rate has gone from 70 BPM to 56 BPM.


----------



## TowTruck

Just wanted to say Hello to Everyone here... As I joined today... My story is simple but I am sure not too uncommon... 

I was 37 years old... Working two jobs approximately 90 hours a week, trying to make ends meet. I smoked since I was 17, and knew I needed to quit. I finally was able to quit for 6 months, but had gained so much weight during that time. Decided to start cycling as a means to lose weight. When I started riding, I weighed 305-310 lbs. First day was a six mile ride, to the local Saladworks, for a healthy lunch. I made it, but had to stop 3 times on the way to catch my breath. (Thought I was going to die!!!) I eventually made it to lunch, but had to call my ex-gf for a ride home. (I was not going to make it). 

From that first day onward, I never stopped. I rode to and from work. Every chance I got, I rode. 3 years smoke free later, I now ride a road bike for charity. Doing my first of two Century rides this year...!!! I have no urge to smoke, have lost 90 lbs, and started my own charity to help other people. I've met countless, compassionate and understanding folks along the way. I've even been told I am an inspiration for some people... LOL... I don't think so though. 

Cycling is many things for me.... Exercise, a social network, a club, a charity opportunity... But most importantly... It is fun...!!! May it be as good for you...

TowTruck

Towtrucks-charities - a website for TSquared!


----------



## ammodawg

I'm luvin this thread. Guess I'll ad myself to it.

I just turned 36, 74 inches at 312 lbs. I bought a road bike last year and rode a bit until I was transferred at my job to a new office. My schedule is back to a point now where I am starting to get out and ride again. I usually do around 7 to 8 miles on my rides. My goal right now is to build up to 20 miles so I can join a local group on their weekend ride.

I enjoy my time on the bike and hope that I someday I can post results like some of you have. I find right now though my toughest part is changing my eating lifestyle. After talking to my wife I am really thinking about going to a nutrionist to help get me started to eating right. I have read a couple of books but to me it is so confusing. 

Congrats to all here who have changed their life for the better through biking!!


----------



## uberculture

At the supposed end of winter, I bought a used Felt F90 and thought I would be in business... once the trails thawed, I totally wore myself out in eight miles. When I was in college, I would ride the heaviest, cheapest, crappiest bikes to campus daily, so I had no idea why I was getting so tired. (short answer, six years of beer, smokes, and bad food).

I know numbers shouldn't matter, but it took until I cracked the 20 mile mark before I felt like I was making progress. Last week, I rode 5 miles to work, then 37 miles with a group after work. There are plenty of people faster than me, and tons of people that go longer than I can, but I feel like I'm making some progress.

Call it silly, I can't wait until I wear out a tire... I'll call that a milestone.


----------

